# Ο πόλεμος που θα τελείωνε όλους τους πολέμους



## Earion (Jun 28, 2014)

Απόπειρες μνήμης​
_Το καλοκαίρι του 2014 απέχει ακριβώς έναν αιώνα από εκείνο το άλλο καλοκαίρι του 1914, που στάθηκε ορόσημο μιας αλλαγής δίχως προηγούμενο στην παγκόσμια ιστορία. Με αυτό έκλεισε μια ολόκληρη εποχή, εποχή ανόδου, παντοδυναμίας και θριάμβου της Ευρώπης και του πολιτισμού της (εποχή που δικαιολογημένα, και σαφέστατα αλαζονικά, ονομάστηκε Μπελ Επόκ), και η ανθρωπότητα βυθίστηκε σ’ έναν αποπνικτικό εφιάλτη, που ανέτρεψε ό,τι θεωρούνταν σταθερό και δεδομένο πρώτα πρώτα στην πνευματική αποσκευή του πολιτισμένου ανθρώπου (πρόοδος, ανθρωπιά, ορθολογισμός). Σήμερα, 28 Ιουνίου, συμπληρώνονται εκατό χρόνια από το πασίγνωστο γεγονός που λειτούργησε σαν πιστολιά του αφέτη σε μια κούρσα προς την παγκόσμια καταστροφή, τη δολοφονία στο Σεράγεβο. Η εκκίνηση της μνήμης με το κείμενο που ακολουθεί φιλοδοξεί να σας κεντρίσει το ενδιαφέρον._

*Σεράγεβο: πιστολιές στην προκυμαία*

Καμιά άλλη πολιτική δολοφονία στη σύγχρονη ιστορία δεν είχε τόσο τραγικές επιπτώσεις όσο η δολοφονία του αρχιδούκα Φραγκίσκου Φερδινάνδου, διαδόχου της αψβουργικής αυτοκρατορίας, από έναν Βόσνιο φοιτητή ονόματι Γκαβρίλο Πρίντσιπ, στο Σεράγεβο της Βοσνίας στις 28 Ιουνίου του 1914.

Ο αρχιδούκας Φραγκίσκος Φερδινάνδος ήταν ο πρώτος διάδοχος του θρόνου των Αψβούργων που έπεφτε θύμα πολιτικής δολοφονίας. Η βία και η ατομική τρομοκρατία εναντίον μελών του χιλιόχρονου Υψηλού Οίκου (Erzhaus) των Αψβούργων δεν ήταν κάτι συνηθισμένο στη διάρκεια της μακρόχρονης ιστορίας τους, ξαφνικά όμως τα περιστατικά πύκνωσαν στις αρχές του 19ου αιώνα, όταν ένα κύμα εθνικιστικών διεκδικήσεων κατέκλυσε την αυτοκρατορία.

Σε αντίθεση με άλλες συνταγματικές μοναρχίες στη Δυτική Ευρώπη οι Αψβούργοι δεν φρόντισαν να εκσυγχρονίσουν το πολυεθνικό τους κράτος. Αρνούμενοι το δικαίωμα της αυτοδιάθεσης και μεταχειριζόμενοι βία για να υπερασπιστούν τους θεσμούς τους, έρχονταν αντιμέτωποι όχι μόνο με μαζικά επαναστατικά κινήματα, όπως στην Ιταλία και την Ουγγαρία, αλλά και με πρακτικές ατομικής εξέγερσης όπως η δολοφονία.

Οι Ιταλοί, η πρώτη εθνότητα που εξεγέρθηκε κατά των Αψβούργων τον 19ο αιώνα, μεταχειρίστηκαν τη δολοφονία ως πολιτικό μέσο για να προωθήσουν τους εθνικιστικούς τους σκοπούς. Ο ηγέτης του ιταλικού δημοκρατικού εθνικιστικού κινήματος Ιωσήφ Μαντσίνι παρότρυνε τους συμπατριώτες και τις άλλες υποταγμένες εθνότητες στους κόλπους της αυτοκρατορίας να δολοφονήσουν τους αφέντες τους ως μέσο για ν’ ανοίξει ο δρόμος της εθνικής απελευθέρωσης.

Μεταξύ των Ιταλών που είχαν παραμείνει υπό την εξουσία των Αψβούργων μετά την ενοποίηση της Ιταλίας στα 1860 η παράδοση της δολοφονίας παρέμενε ζωντανή, και στα κρατικά αρχεία της Βιέννης υπάρχουν πολλές μυστικές αναφορές που βεβαιώνουν ότι Ιταλοί μετανάστες στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες, μαζί με Νοτιοσλάβους μετανάστες οργάνωναν περισσότερες από μία συνωμοσίες εναντίον του αυτοκράτορα Φραγκίσκου Ιωσήφ και του διαδόχου του Φραγκίσκου Φερδινάνδου, ιδιαίτερα στα πρώτα χρόνια του εικοστού αιώνα.

Οι Νεοβόσνιοι ήσαν μια από τις πολλές μυστικές εταιρείες Νοτιοσλάβων που ενεργούσαν εναντίον της αψβουργικής εξουσίας. Είχαν επαφές με παρόμοιες οργανώσεις στη Σλοβενία (τη μυστική εταιρεία _Πρεπορόντ_), την Κροατία και τη Δαλματία αλλά και με μυστικές εταιρείες στη Σερβία, ιδίως την εταιρεία «Ένωση ή Θάνατος» (Ujedinjenje ili smirt), γνωστότερη λαϊκά ως _Μαύρη Χειρ_, επικεφαλής της οποίας ήταν ο συνταγματάρχης Ντραγκούτιν Ντιμιτρίεβιτς, με το ψευδώνυμο Άπις, προϊστάμενος της Διεύθυνσης Πληροφοριών του σερβικού Γενικού Επιτελείου.

Παρότι οι δολοφόνοι του Σεράγεβου ήταν Βόσνιοι, και επομένως Αυστριακοί υπήκοοι, και παρότι είχαν εξυφάνει συνωμοσίες εναντίον αυτοκρατορικών αξιωματούχων επί πολλά χρόνια, τρία ηγετικά μέλη της συνωμοσίας, οι Πρίντσιπ, Τσαμπρίνοβιτς και Γκραμπέζ, ταξίδεψαν στο Σεράγεβο από το Βελιγράδι οπλισμένοι με πιστόλια και βόμβες τις οποίες προμηθεύτηκαν —μέσω κάποιων νεαρών Βόσνιων— από τον ταγματάρχη Βόισλαβ Τάνκοσιτς, έναν από τους ηγέτες της Μαύρης Χειρός.

Παρά το ότι οι Νεοβόσνιοι και η Μαύρη Χειρ συμμερίζονταν τον κοινό στόχο της εθνικής απελευθέρωσης, διέφεραν στη φιλοσοφία τους και στον τρόπο προσέγγισης των εσωτερικών προβλημάτων της νοτιοσλαβικής κοινωνίας. Ο συνταγματάρχης Άπις ήταν ένας στρατοκράτορας και πανσερβιστής, που ήθελε η Σερβία να κατέχει προνομιακή θέση μεταξύ των χωρών των Νοτίων Σλάβων, κάπως σαν τη θέση που απολάμβανε η Πρωσία μεταξύ των υπόλοιπων κρατών της Γερμανίας. Οι Νεοβόσνιοι επαγγέλλονταν την εξέγερση εναντίον όχι μόνο της ξένης κυριαρχίας αλλά και της δικής τους κοινωνίας. Ήταν αναρχικοί και αθεϊστές. Οραματίζονταν μια νοτιοσλαβική ομοσπονδία με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης.

*Αγώνας για ζωή και θάνατο*

Τις παραμονές της 28ης Ιουνίου 1914 η Μαύρη Χειρ ήταν μπλεγμένη σ’ έναν αγώνα ζωής και θανάτου με τη σερβική κυβέρνηση. Ο πρωθυπουργός Πάσιτς έβλεπε τον συνταγματάρχη Άπις και την ομάδα του σαν ένα είδος φρουράς πραιτοριανών που απειλούσε ολόκληρο το πολιτικό σύστημα της Σερβίας. Ο συνταγματάρχης Άπις είχε σχεδιάσει πραξικόπημα εναντίον της κυβέρνησης τον Απρίλιο του 1914, αλλά η συνωμοσία αποκαλύφθηκε εγκαίρως και αποτράπηκε.

Η σερβική κυβέρνηση δεν είχε λόγο να προκαλέσει σύγκρουση με την Αυστρο-Ουγγαρία το 1914. Μετά από δύο βαλκανικούς πολέμους και μία αλβανική ανταρσία (όταν στασίασαν αλβανικές μονάδες του σερβικού στρατού) ο σερβικός στρατός ήταν αποδεκατισμένος και με πολλές ελλείψεις σε όπλα και πυρομαχικά για οποιουδήποτε είδους σύγκρουση. Η χώρα είχε μεγάλη ανάγκη από ειρήνη. Όπως αποδεικνύεται από σερβικά έγγραφα, η σερβική κυβέρνηση έκανε ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούσε για να αποφευχθεί και το παραμικρό επεισόδιο στη διάρκεια της επίσκεψης του αρχιδούκα στη Βοσνία. Οι πολιτικές αρχές στα σύνορα την ειδοποίησαν ότι κάποια μέλη της Μαύρης Χειρός περνούσαν λαθραία όπλα στο αυστρο-ουγγρικό έδαφος. Αμέσως ξεκίνησε έρευνα στρεφόμενη κατά του Άπις, που αρνήθηκε ότι άνδρες του είχαν εμπλακεί σε τέτοιου είδους δραστηριότητες.

Υπάρχει η θεωρία ότι η αναμέτρηση ισχύος μεταξύ Πάσιτς και Άπις οδήγησε τον τελευταίο να εγκρίνει την παράδοση των όπλων από τον Τάνκοσιτς στους δολοφόνους του Σεράγεβου. Φαίνεται πως ο Άπις δεν περίμενε ότι ο Πρίντσιπ και οι συνεργοί του θα κατάφερναν να σκοτώσουν τον αρχιδούκα, πίστευε όμως ότι οι προσπάθειές τους θα μπορούσαν να πυροδοτήσουν μείζονα ένσταση στις σχέσεις μεταξύ της κυβέρνησης Πάσιτς και της Βιέννης, και ότι οι επιπλοκές θα αδυνάτιζαν ακόμη περισσότερο τη θέση του Πάσιτς απέναντί του. Η θεωρία αυτή ενισχύθηκε από τη δήλωση του Τάνκοσιτς, όταν τον συνέλαβαν μετά την παράδοση του αυστριακού τελεσιγράφου στη Σερβία. Ένας στρατηγός που ήταν παρών στη σύλληψη ρώτησε: «Γιατί το έκανες αυτό;», κι ο Τάνκοσιτς απάντησε: «Για να χολώσω τον Πάσιτς».

Ενώ είναι βέβαιο ότι η Σερβία δεν είχε καμία διάθεση να εμπλακεί σε διενέξεις το καλοκαίρι του 1914, το ίδιο δεν μπορεί να υποστηριχθεί για την Αυστρο-Ουγγαρία· εκείνη διακατεχόταν από μιαν έμμονη ιδέα με τα νότια σύνορά της, τα Βαλκάνια και τη Αδριατική. Η περιοχή αυτή ήταν καίρια σε σπουδαιότητα για την επεκτεινόμενη βιομηχανία της Αυστρο-Ουγγαρίας και το εμπόριό της. Κεφάλαια από τη Βιέννη και τη Βουδαπέστη επενδύονταν σε έργα κατασκευής σιδηροδρόμου μέχρι και την Τουρκία, το Αυστριακό Λόυδ ήταν μια από τις σπουδαιότερες ατμοπλοϊκές εταιρείες, διεκπεραιώνοντας την εμπορική κίνηση από την Τεργέστη και το Φιούμε ώς τη Μέση Ανατολή, και η Τεργέστη ανταγωνιζόταν με επιτυχία τα μεγαλύτερα ευρωπαϊκά λιμάνια. Ωστόσο την ίδια στιγμή η εξάρτηση της Αυστρο-Ουγγαρίας από τη Γερμανία μεγάλωνε. Οι μισές από τις εξαγωγές της Αυστρο-Ουγγαρίας κατευθύνονταν στη Γερμανία. Γερμανικά κεφάλαια, δάνεια και πιστώσεις είχαν φτάσει να ελέγχουν την κατάσταση στη Βιέννη. Έτσι ολόκληρη η επέκταση της Αυστρο-Ουγγαρίας απαιτούσε τη συνεργασία της Γερμανίας.

Η σύγκρουση συμφερόντων μεταξύ ευρωπαϊκών δυνάμεων εντεινόταν καθώς πλησίαζε το 1914. Γερμανία και Αυστρο-Ουγγαρία υποχρεώνονταν να ακολουθούν κοινή πολιτική στα Βαλκάνια. Γαλλία και Γερμανία ανταγωνίζονταν ενεργά στην περιοχή, προσφέροντας κρατικά δάνεια και συμβόλαια για στρατιωτικούς εξοπλισμούς στα κράτη των Βαλκανίων. Την ίδια στιγμή η Ρωσία ενίσχυε την επιρροή της προωθώντας συμμαχία μεταξύ της Σερβίας, της Βουλγαρίας, της Ελλάδας και του Μαυροβουνίου όχι μόνο εναντίον της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας αλλά και εναντίον της Αυστρο-Ουγγαρίας. Το τελευταίο εξάμηνο πριν την έκρηξη του Πρώτου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου οι όποιες διαφορές μεταξύ Βερολίνου και Βιέννης στα ζητήματα των Βαλκανίων, ιδίως σε ό,τι αφορούσε τη Σερβία, εξαφανίστηκαν.

Σε αρκετές περιστάσεις μεταξύ 1908 και 1913 η Γερμανία είχε συμβουλέψει τη Βιέννη να συγκρατήσει την πίεσή της επί της Σερβίας, ασφαλώς από την ανησυχία μήπως μια τοπική σύγκρουση διογκωθεί τόσο που να εμπλέξει σ’ αυτήν ολόκληρη την Ευρώπη. Αλλά από τα τέλη του 1913 και μετά η Γερμανία ήταν πολύ καλύτερα προετοιμασμένη για γενικευμένο πόλεμο με ευρωπαϊκές δυνάμεις, κι έτσι μπορούσε να επιτρέψει —ίσως ακόμα και να παροτρύνει— τη Βιέννη να ακολουθήσει αυστηρότερη γραμμή έναντι της Σερβίας.

Στα τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου του 1913 ξέσπασε ανταρσία στους αλβανικούς πληθυσμούς που ζούσαν σε σερβικά εδάφη και οι εξεγερμένοι προκάλεσαν μεγάλες απώλειες στα σερβικά στρατεύματα. Το Βελιγράδι κατηγόρησε την Αυστρο-Ουγγαρία ότι υποκίνησε αυτές τις ταραχές και μετά την καταστολή της ανταρσίας μονάδες του σερβικού στρατού διάβηκαν τα σύνορα και μπήκαν στην Αλβανία. Η Αυστρο-Ουγγαρία επέδωσε τελεσίγραφο στη Σερβία στις 17 Οκτωβρίου 1913, απαιτώντας να αποσυρθούν τα στρατεύματα.

Αυτή η κρίση του Οκτωβρίου του 1913 σηματοδότησε μια βασική μεταβολή στη συμπεριφορά της γερμανικής κυβέρνησης στο θέμα της πιθανής σύγκρουσης μεταξύ Αυστρο-Ουγγαρίας και Σερβίας. Ο αρχηγός του αυστριακού Γενικού Επιτελείου στρατηγός Κόνραντ φον Χαίτσεντορφ μίλησε με τον αυτοκράτορα Γουλιέλμο, ο οποίος «ενθάρρυνε την Αυστρία να εισβάλει στη Σερβία, και εξέφρασε την πεποίθησή του ότι οι υπόλοιπες δυνάμεις δεν θα παρενέβαιναν».

Ο Φραγκίσκος Φερδινάνδος ήταν ένθερμος υποστηρικτής ενός προληπτικού πολέμου με τη Σερβία. Οι απόψεις του στο θέμα αυτό ταυτίζονταν με του Χαίτσεντορφ και των άλλων στρατηγών που εισηγούνταν επιθετική εξωτερική πολιτική. Σύμφωνα με έναν ιστορικό, «στο δεκαεπτάμηνο μεταξύ 1ης Ιανουαρίου 1913 και 1ης Ιουνίου 1914 ο Χαίτσεντορφ, σύμφωνα με δικές του δηλώσεις, εισηγήθηκε πόλεμο κατά της Σερβίας ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ είκοσι πέντε φορές».

Το ότι η στάση του Φραγκίσκου Φερδινάνδου έναντι της Σερβίας έγινε οριστική φαίνεται επίσης και από τις _Οδηγίες Εσωτερικής Πολιτικής_ που εξέδωσε, και στις οποίες δήλωνε ότι ο πόλεμος με τη Σερβία ήταν βέβαιος. Πρόθεσή του επίσης ήταν να προσαρτήσει τη Σερβία, όπως γίνεται φανερό από τους αυτοκρατορικούς και βασιλικούς τίτλους που απαριθμούνται στο προσχέδιο της Αυτοκρατορικής Διακήρυξής του, την οποία θα διάβαζε στην οριστική της μορφή όταν θα διαδεχόταν τον Φραγκίσκο Ιωσήφ.







Φραγκίσκος Φερδινάνδος (1875-1914)*

Η μοιραία ανακοίνωση*

Η απόφαση του αρχιδούκα Φραγκίσκου Φερδινάνδου να επισκεφθεί τη Βοσνία-Ερζεγοβίνη τον Ιούνιο του 1914 βασιζόταν σε στρατιωτικούς, πολιτικούς και προσωπικούς υπολογισμούς. Στις δύο πρωτεύουσες είχαν προγραμματιστεί μεγάλες θερινές στρατιωτικές ασκήσεις. Ως Γενικός Επιθεωρητής των ενόπλων δυνάμεων της αυτοκρατορίας, ο αρχιδούκας αναμενόταν να τις παρακολουθήσει. Κατά παράδοση έπρεπε να παρασταθεί ο ίδιος ο αυτοκράτορας, αλλά λόγω του προχωρημένου της ηλικίας του παρήγγειλε στον αρχιδούκα να τον αντιπροσωπεύσει.

Τα νέα της επίσκεψης του Φραγκίσκου Φερδινάνδου έγιναν γνωστά σε αγγελία που δόθηκε στον τύπο στα μέσα Μαρτίου του 1914 κι αυτό παρακίνησε τους Νεοβόσνιους και τις άλλες νοτιοσλαβικές μυστικές εταιρείες να εντείνουν τις προσπάθειές τους.

Ωστόσο η εξιστόρηση της δολοφονίας του Σεράγεβου δείχνει ότι επρόκειτο για την πιο ερασιτεχνική συνωμοσία των νεότερων χρόνων. Οι συνωμότες ήσαν εφτά, όλοι τους αποφασισμένοι να φέρουν σε πέρας το σκοπό τους, αλλά η επιτυχία της συνωμοσίας οφειλόταν πρώτα και κύρια στην τύχη. Καταρχήν τα μέτρα ασφαλείας για την επίσκεψη του αρχιδούκα στη Βοσνία δεν ήταν διόλου εντυπωσιακά. Ο ίδιος ο αρχιδούκας έδειξε μοιρολατρική απάθεια σε μια προειδοποίηση που έλαβε. Όταν κάποιος φίλος του του επέστησε την προσοχή ότι μπορούσε να δολοφονηθεί στο Σεράγεβο, απάντησε αναστενάζοντας: «Είμαι βέβαιος ότι η προειδοποίησή σου είναι δικαιολογημένη, αλλά δεν θ’ αφεθώ να με βάλουν στη γυάλα. Η ζωή μας είναι διαρκώς σε κίνδυνο. Οι φόβοι και τα μέτρα σού παραλύουν τη ζωή. Είναι επικίνδυνο πράγμα να φοβάσαι. Ας στηριχτούμε στο Θεό».

Παρά την εκρηκτική ατμόσφαιρα (η ημέρα της δολοφονίας ήταν η _Βίντοβνταν_, η ημέρα της μεγαλύτερης σερβικής εορτής, η ημέρα του αγίου Βίτου*) οι προφυλάξεις ασφαλείας ήταν περίπου ανύπαρκτες, ιδίως συγκρινόμενες με την αστυνομική προστασία που είχε δοθεί στον αυτοκράτορα κατά την επίσκεψή του στο Σεράγεβο το 1910. Για την επίσκεψη του Φραγκίσκου Ιωσήφ η διαδρομή από την οποία θα περνούσε πλαισιωνόταν από διπλή γραμμή στρατιωτών, ενώ για τον αρχιδούκα τέτοια συνοδεία δεν υπήρχε, παρότι 70.000 στρατιώτες βρίσκονταν στα περίχωρα της πόλης για τις ασκήσεις. Όταν έφτασε ο αυτοκράτορας, εκατοντάδες ύποπτοι πολίτες διατάχθηκαν να μη βγουν απ’ τα σπίτια τους, αλλά για την επίσκεψη του Φραγκίσκου Φερδινάνδου τέτοια μέτρα δεν πάρθηκαν.

Η αστυνομία του Σεράγεβου, απολογούμενη, έριξε το φταίξιμο στον στρατηγό Όσκαρ Ποτιόρεκ, στρατιωτικό διοικητή της Βοσνίας, και στη στρατιωτική επιτροπή για την υποδοχή του αρχιδούκα. Η αστυνομία είχε προετοιμάσει ειδικό υπόμνημα για τη δραστηριότητα των Νεοβόσνιων, αλλά την επέπληξαν ότι είχε τρομοκρατηθεί από «παιδάρια». Τη προηγουμένη της 28ης Ιουνίου η αστυνομία προειδοποίησε και πάλι να μην επισκεφτεί ο αρχιδούκας την πόλη ανήμερα του αγίου Βίτου. Αλλά ο πρόεδρος της επιτροπής υποδοχής, ένας αξιωματικός του στρατού, παραμέρισε την προειδοποίηση λέγοντας: «Μην ανησυχείτε. Αυτά τα αποβράσματα δεν θα τολμήσουν να κάνουν το παραμικρό».

«Τα μέτρα ασφαλείας της 28ης Ιουνίου θα επαφίενται στη βούληση της Θείας Πρόνοιας», ήταν η απάντηση ενός ανώτερου αξιωματούχου της αστυνομίας. Με δική της πρωτοβουλία η αστυνομία εξέδωσε διαταγές στους 120 άνδρες της (επικουρούμενους από λιγοστούς αστυνομικούς της Τεργέστης και της Βουδαπέστης), να έχουν στραμμένα τα πρόσωπά τους προς το πλήθος, καθώς η αυτοκρατορική συνοδεία θα περνούσε μέσα απ’ τους δρόμους του Σεράγεβου. Αλλά 120 άνδρες σε μια διαδρομή έξι χιλιομέτρων δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν πολλά.






Ήταν η ώρα 10.10 το πρωί της 28ης Ιουνίου και, καθώς το αυτοκίνητο του αρχιδούκα περνούσε έξω από το κεντρικό κτήριο της αστυνομίας του Σεράγεβου, ο στρατηγός Ποτιόρεκ, που βρισκόταν στο αυτοκίνητο μαζί με τον αρχιδούκα και τη σύζυγό του, τους έδειχνε το κτήριο του καινούργιου στρατώνα. Τη στιγμή εκείνη ένας νεαρός άντρας μ’ ένα μακρύ μαύρο πανωφόρι και μαύρο καπέλο, ο Τσαμπρίνοβιτς, ρώτησε έναν αστυνομικό σε ποιο από τα αυτοκίνητα επέβαινε ο αρχιδούκας. Δευτερόλεπτα μετά αφαίρεσε το καπάκι μιας χειροβομβίδας, χτυπώντας την σ’ ένα μεταλλικό φανοστάτη δίπλα στην προκυμαία, και την πέταξε προς το αυτοκίνητο του αρχιδούκα. Ο οδηγός είδε ένα μαύρο αντικείμενο να ίπταται προς αυτόν και αύξησε την ταχύτητα. Η χειροβομβίδα έπεσε στη διπλωμένη οροφή στο πίσω μέρος του αυτοκινήτου. Ο αρχιδούκας έκανε μια κίνηση με το αριστερό του χέρι για να προστατέψει τη δούκισσα σύζυγό του κι έδιωξε το βλήμα, που κύλισε έξω από το αυτοκίνητο στο οδόστρωμα και έσκασε κάτω από τον πίσω αριστερό τροχό του επόμενου αυτοκινήτου. Τη στιγμή που εκρηγνυόταν η βόμβα η δούκισσα αναπήδησε στη θέση της. Ο αρχιδούκας αντιλήφθηκε ότι τα υπόλοιπα αυτοκίνητα δεν τους ακολουθούσαν και διέταξε τον σοφέρ να σταματήσει. Δύο αξιωματικοί είχαν τραυματιστεί, ο ένας σοβαρά. Αστυνόμοι και μυστικοί περιέτρεχαν το σημείο συλλαμβάνοντας όσους περισσότερους παριστάμενους μπορούσαν. Περίπου 20 άτομα κείτονταν στο οδόστρωμα τραυματισμένα, μερικά σοβαρά. Μια γυναίκα που παρακολουθούσε την πομπή από το μπαλκόνι του υπνοδωματίου της είχε χτυπηθεί στο πρόσωπο και το τύμπανο του αφτιού της είχε συντριβεί από την έκρηξη.

Ενώ το αυτοκίνητο του διαδόχου δεν είχε πάψει να είναι στόχος κι άλλων επίδοξων δολοφόνων, η δούκισσα παραπονέθηκε ότι ένιωθε πόνο χαμηλά στο σβέρκο της, κοντά στην ωμοπλάτη. Ο αρχιδούκας εξέτασε το σημείο και είδε ότι το δέρμα είχε σκιστεί. Ύστερα ακούστηκε να λέει: «Αυτός ο άνθρωπος πρέπει να είναι τρελός. Κύριοι, ας συνεχίσουμε κατά το πρόγραμμα».

Η αυτοκινητοπομπή διευθύνθηκε προς το δημαρχείο κι εκεί, μετά την τελετή, ο αρχιδούκας αποφάσισε να τροποποιήσει τη διαδρομή του και να επισκεφθεί έναν από τους τραυματισμένους αξιωματικούς στο νοσοκομείο. Τα αυτοκίνητα κινήθηκαν κατά μήκος της προκυμαίας με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα. Όταν όμως το πρώτο από αυτά, στο οποίο επέβαινε ο διευθυντής των μυστικών, έφτασε στη γωνία της προκυμαίας και της λεωφόρου Φραγκίσκου Ιωσήφ, έστριψε δεξιά, σύμφωνα με το αρχικό σχέδιο. Το δεύτερο αυτοκίνητο το ακολούθησε. Είχε μέσα τον αρχηγό της αστυνομίας και τον δήμαρχο.

Ποιος έκανε το λάθος αυτό και κατά πόσο ήταν τυχαίο ή εσκεμμένο παραμένει ένα από τα αμφισβητούμενα της υπόθεσης. Ο οδηγός του αυτοκινήτου του αρχιδούκα ήταν έτοιμος να τους ακολουθήσει, όταν ο στρατηγός Ποτιόρεκ άρχισε να του φωνάζει: «Τι είναι όλ’ αυτά; Σταμάτα! Πήρες λάθος δρόμο. Πρέπει να ακολουθήσουμε την προκυμαία».

Πατώντας με δύναμη το φρένο, ο οδηγός σταμάτησε το αυτοκίνητο ακριβώς μπροστά από ένα μαγαζί. Το πεζοδρόμιο μπροστά του ήταν γεμάτο κόσμο. Τη στιγμή εκείνη ένας κοντός νεαρός με μακριά μαλλιά και γαλάζια μάτια σε βαθιές κόχες έβγαλε από την τσέπη του ένα περίστροφο. Ένας αστυνόμος διέβλεψε τον κίνδυνο και έκανε μια κίνηση να του αρπάξει το χέρι, αλλά δέχτηκε ένα χτύπημα από κάποιον που στεκόταν παραδίπλα, προφανώς συνένοχο του δολοφόνου. Ακούστηκαν πυροβολισμοί. Ο δολοφόνος βρισκόταν πολύ κοντά, μόλις λίγα μέτρα από το στόχο του.






Γκαβρίλο Πρίντσιπ (1894-1918)

Στην αρχή φάνηκε πως κι αυτή η απόπειρα είχε αποτύχει. Ο στρατηγός Ποτιόρεκ γυρνώντας είδε και τους δύο, τον αρχιδούκα και τη δούκισσα, να στέκονται ακίνητοι στα καθίσματά τους. Καθώς όμως το αυτοκίνητο έκανε αναστροφή πάνω στην προκυμαία, η δούκισσα έπεσε πάνω στον αρχιδούκα και ο Ποτιόρεκ διέκρινε στο στόμα του αίμα. Διέταξε τον σοφέρ να οδηγήσει όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορούσε στο _Κονάκι_ (το κυβερνείο).

Ο ιδιοκτήτης του αυτοκινήτου στο οποίο επέβαινε το αυτοκρατορικό ζεύγος, Φραντς, κόμης φον Χάρραχ, που βρισκόταν και αυτός στο μπροστινό κάθισμα με τον σοφέρ, δεν μπορούσε να κάνει τίποτα. Νά τι θυμόταν από τη σκηνή: «Καθώς έβγαζα το μαντίλι μου για να σκουπίσω το αίμα από το στόμα του αρχιδούκα, η υψηλότητά της η δούκισσα φώναξε: “Για τ’ όνομα του Θεού, τι σου συνέβη;” Έπειτα το σώμα της έγειρε κι έπεσε πάνω στον αρχιδούκα με το κεφάλι της στα γόνατά του. Δεν είχα καταλάβει πως είχε χτυπηθεί και νόμισα πως λιποθύμησε από το σοκ. Η υψηλότητά του ψέλλισε: “Σοφίκα, Σοφίκα**, μην πεθαίνεις. Ζήσε για τα παιδιά μας”. Τότε έπιασα τον αρχιδούκα από το κολάρο του χιτωνίου του, για να προλάβω το κεφάλι του να μη γείρει μπροστά, και τον ρώτησα: “Υψηλότατε, πονάτε πολύ;” κι εκείνος μου απάντησε “Δεν είναι τίποτα”. Το πρόσωπό του στράβωσε και επανέλαβε έξι ή εφτά φορές, κάθε φορά και πιο ξέπνοα, χάνοντας όλο και περισσότερο τις αισθήσεις του, “Δεν είναι τίποτα”. Ακολούθησε μια σύντομη παύση κι έπειτα μια σύσπαση κι ένας ρόγχος στο λάρυγγα, από το αίμα που έχανε. Μέχρι να φτάσουμε στο Κονάκι όλα είχαν τελειώσει. Τα δύο σώματα μεταφέρθηκαν αναίσθητα στο κτήριο, όπου σύντομα διαπιστώθηκε ο θάνατός τους».

Ένας Γερμανός ιησουίτης, ο πατήρ Αντώνιος Πούντιγκαμ, κι ένας φραγκισκανός κλήθηκαν να παρουσιαστούν.

Πρώτη πέθανε η δούκισσα. Μια από τις σφαίρες, που προοριζόταν για τον κυβερνήτη, είχε διαπεράσει το πλαϊνό του αμαξώματος, είχε τρυπήσει τον κορσέ της και είχε σφηνωθεί στο δεξί της πλευρό. Ο αρχιδούκας εξέπνευσε έπειτα από λίγο διάστημα. Μια σφαίρα είχε διατρυπήσει το δεξί κολάρο του χιτωνίου του, έκοψε την αρτηρία του λαιμού και σταμάτησε στη σπονδυλική του στήλη. Η γρήγορη οδήγηση ώς το Κονάκι πρέπει να χειροτέρεψε την κατάστασή τους.

Είχε φτάσει 11.30 πρωί της 28ης Ιουνίου 1914. Το σώμα της δούκισσας κειτόταν στο κρεβάτι του κυβερνήτη, όπου την είχαν μεταφέρει μετά το θάνατό της. Το σώμα του αρχιδούκα βρισκόταν σ’ ένα διπλανό δωμάτιο στο απομονωνόμενο και περιφραγμένο Κονάκι, ένα κτήριο από την εποχή της τουρκικής διοίκησης. Το κολάρο του ήταν ανοιχτό και φαινόταν μια χρυσή αλυσίδα απ’ την οποία κρέμονταν εφτά φυλαχτά με δέσιμο από χρυσό και πλατίνα. Το καθένα από τα φυλαχτά ήταν για να τον προστατεύει από διαφορετικό είδος κακού. Τα μανίκια του ήταν ανασηκωμένα και στον αριστερό βραχίονα διακρινόταν ένα τατουάζ μ’ ένα κινεζικό δράκο σε διάφορα χρώματα. Γύρω απ’ το λαιμό της δούκισσας φαινόταν μια χρυσή αλυσίδα μ’ ένα μάλλινο σακουλάκι που περιείχε άγια λείψανα για προστασία από ασθένειες και ατυχίες. Οι καμπάνες των εκκλησιών του Σεράγεβου, η μια μετά την άλλη, άρχισαν να χτυπούν.





Η ματωμένη στολή του αρχιδούκα

Η έρευνα που διεξήχθη στο Σεράγεβο μετά τη δολοφονία δεν αποκάλυψε στοιχεία για πιθανή ενοχή της σερβικής κυβέρνησης. Ειδικός απεσταλμένος από τη Βιέννη, από το Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών, ο Φρήντριχ φον Βίζνερ, έφτασε στο Σεράγεβο στις 10 Ιουλίου του 1914 για να μελετήσει το υλικό της έρευνας και να διαπιστώσει αν η σερβική κυβέρνηση βαρυνόταν με μέρος της ευθύνης για τη δολοφονία. Στις 13 Ιουλίου ο Βίζνερ τηλεγράφησε: «Δεν υπάρχει στοιχείο που να υποδεικνύει συνενοχή της σερβικής κυβέρνησης είτε στη δολοφονία είτε στην προπαρασκευή της είτε στην προμήθεια των όπλων. Ούτε υπάρχει τίποτε που να επιτρέπει ακόμα και να υποθέσει κανείς τέτοιο πράγμα. Απεναντίας, υπάρχουν αποδείξεις που φαίνεται να αποκλείουν το θέμα της συνενοχής. Εάν οι επικρατούσες κατά τη στιγμή της αναχώρησής μου προθέσεις εξακολουθούν να υφίστανται, θα μπορούσαν να διατυπωθούν απαιτήσεις ως προς τα εξής:
Να τιμωρηθούν οι συνένοχοι Σέρβοι κυβερνητικοί υπάλληλοι που διοχέτευσαν λαθραία ανθρώπους και υλικό μέσω των συνόρων.
Να απολυθούν οι αξιωματούχοι των σερβικών συνοριακών υπηρεσιών στις πόλεις Σάμπατς και Λόζνιτσα για λαθραία εξαγωγή ανθρώπων και υλικών διά των συνόρων.
Να ασκηθεί ποινική δίωξη κατά των Τσιγκάνοβιτς και Τάνκοσιτς».​ 
Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι και οι γερμανικές αρχές έφτασαν σε παρόμοιο συμπέρασμα. Ο πρώην καγκελάριος Μπύλοφ έγραψε στα απομνημονεύματά του:

«Μολονότι η απεχθής δολοφονία ήταν έργο μια σερβικής μυστικής εταιρείας με παρακλάδια σε όλη τη χώρα, πολλές λεπτομέρειες αποδεικνύουν ότι η σερβική κυβέρνηση ούτε την προκάλεσε ούτε την επιθυμούσε. Οι Σέρβοι ήταν εξαντλημένοι από δύο πολέμους. Ακόμη και οι πιο θερμοκέφαλοι ανάμεσά τους θα κοντοστέκονταν στη σκέψη ενός πολέμου με την Αυστρο-Ουγγαρία, που ήταν τόσο συντριπτικά ισχυρότερη, ιδίως αφού στα νώτα των Σέρβων βρίσκονταν οι μνησίκακοι Βούλγαροι και οι αναξιόπιστοι Ρουμάνοι. Τουλάχιστον έτσι συνόψιζε την κατάσταση ο Φον Γκρήζινγκερ, ο πρεσβευτής μας στο Βελιγράδι, το ίδιο και οι ανταποκριτές των κυριότερων γερμανικών εφημερίδων».

Όμως το αληθινό πρόβλημα που η δολοφονία στο Σεράγεβο έφερνε στο προσκήνιο δεν ήταν η ενοχή ή αθωότητα της Σερβίας, γιατί και το παραμικρό σχεδόν επεισόδιο μπορούσε να πυροδοτήσει τις επιθετικές ορέξεις της Αυστρο-Ουγγαρίας κατά της Σερβίας, με απροσμέτρητες επιπτώσεις σε διεθνές επίπεδο. Ο θάνατος του αρχιδούκα Φραγκίσκου Φερδινάνδου ήταν γραφτό να ξεπλυθεί με περισσότερο ευρωπαϊκό αίμα απ’ όσο κι ο ίδιος, ο ηγέτης της φιλοπόλεμης μερίδας της Αυστρίας, θα είχε ποτέ επιθυμήσει.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Βλαντιμίρ Ντεντιγέρ, από το _Purnell's History of the First World War_, τόμ. 1 (σε μετάφραση δική μου).

* Vidovdan, η εθνική εορτή των Σέρβων, επέτειος της Μάχης του Κοσσυφοπεδίου (1389) και απαρχή του εθνικιστικού τους οράματος
** Sopherl! Sopherl! Sterbe nicht! Bleibe am Leben für unsere Kinder!






Το μοιραίο αυτοκίνητο, η μαύρη λιμουζίνα (για την ακρίβεια διπλό παετόνι) Gräf & Stift 28/32 PS, μοντέλο 1911 (Μουσείο Στρατιωτικής Ιστορίας, Βιέννη)


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 28, 2014)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ! Σίγουρα μου το κέντρισε το ενδιαφέρον...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 28, 2014)

Πολύ σ' ευχαριστούμε γι' αυτό το υποδειγματικά μεταφρασμένο, ολοζώντανο κομμάτι Ιστορίας, Εαρίωνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2014)

Αργήσαμε να ασχοληθούμε με αυτή τη θλιβερή εφετινή επέτειο και τις συνέπειές της και η εισαγωγή σου, Εάριον, είναι ίσως η καλύτερη δυνατή για να μας τη θυμίσει. Ευχαριστούμε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2014)

Αφιέρωμα στη νεριτ:

Σήμερα, Σάββατο 28 Ιουνίου στις 14.00 θα μεταδοθεί το ντοκιμαντέρ του BBC«Ήμουν Εκεί, ο μεγάλος πόλεμος» (Ι was there, the Great War Interviews), παραγωγής 2014. 

Πρόκειται για ένα συγκινητικό αφιέρωμα στο ανθρώπινο πρόσωπο του πολέμου, μέσα από τα εκθέματα του Αυτοκρατορικού Μουσείου Πολέμου (Imperial War Museum) στο Λονδίνο - ένας εξαιρετικός θησαυρός που βασίζεται σε μαρτυρίες αυτοπτών κατά τον Α’ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο. 

Το ντοκιμαντέρ αποτελεί ένα μικρό απόσπασμα της σειράς-ορόσημο του BBC με τίτλο «The Great War» που γυρίστηκε πριν από 50 χρόνια. Μέσα από τις συνεντεύξεις, ζωντανεύουν η φρίκη των βομβαρδισμών, η αγωνία των νεαρών ανδρών που αναγκάστηκαν να γίνουν δολοφόνοι, τα μικρά διαστήματα ειρήνης στα πεδία των μαχών και οι σπαρακτικές ιστορίες γυναικών που έχασαν στο μέτωπο τους κοντινούς τους ανθρώπους. 

Αύριο, Κυριακή 29 Ιουνίου στις 13.15 η ΝΕΡΙΤ θα μεταδώσει σε μαγνητοσκόπηση τη συναυλία που θα δώσει την προηγουμένη (28.06.14) η Φιλαρμονική Ορχήστρα της Βιέννης στο Σαράγεβο. 

Υπό τη διεύθυνση του Franz Welser-Möst, η Φιλαρμονική της Βιέννης με τη συμμετοχή της Χορωδίας του Εθνικού Θεάτρου του Σαράγεβο, θα ερμηνεύσει έργα Joseph Haydn, Johannes Brahms, Franz Schubert, Maurice Ravel κ.α., σε μια προσεγμένη τηλεοπτική συμπαραγωγή της EBU, που επιμελήθηκαν οι δημόσιες τηλεοράσεις της Βοσνίας- Ερζεγοβίνης (BHRT), της Γαλλίας (France Télévisions) και της Γερμανίας (ZDF). 

Η συναυλία θα δοθεί μπροστά από την Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη Vijećnica της βοσνιακής πρωτεύουσας – ένα σημείο υψηλού συμβολισμού, αφού μόλις λίγα μέτρα μακρύτερα δολοφονήθηκε το 1914 ο αρχιδούκας Φερδινάνδος, γεγονός που πυροδότησε και την έκρηξη του Α΄Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2014)

Γέμισε πανέμορφα το μεσημέρι μου. Πολύ διαβαστερή μετάφραση και από δυσεύρετη πηγή μάλιστα. Ενδιαφέρον έχει η ταυτότητα του συγγραφέα, Vladimir Dedijer.

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2014)

*World War One anniversary: what if Archduke Franz Ferdinand had lived?* (σειρά άρθρων και βίντεο για τον Α'ΠΠ, _The Telegraph_)


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2014)

Λοιπόν, εσύ απάντησες σε μια επιθυμία μου (να βρω ένα τέτοιο What if). Να δω τώρα αν απάντησε και το κείμενο στις απορίες μου.


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2014)

Επειδή στο κλείσιμο της συναυλίας του Σεράγεβου η Ωδή ήταν χωρίς ωδή, προτιμώ αυτό:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2014)

Είχε περίεργο μενού η συναυλία στο Σεράγεβο. Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα ...the concert, which features a musical program with strong connections to the historical events of 1914-1918, inviting reflection, analysis and remembrance of an era-defining conflict.

Με την πρώτη ματιά δεν μπορώ να πω ότι βρήκα τέτοιες ισχυρές αναφορές, αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου περίεργο γιατί δεν είμαι και κανένα αστέρι της κλασικής μουσικής. Συνολικά, μου φάνηκε αμήχανη και η εκδήλωση και το πρόγραμμά της.


----------



## Earion (Jul 7, 2014)

*Η υπόθεση Άλφρεντ Ρεντλ, ή Υπήκοοι χωρίς πυξίδα*

_Το καλοκαίρι του 1914 η Ευρώπη είναι κυρίως και πάνω απ’ όλα η Ευρώπη των εθνών. Οι καρδιές των ανθρώπων πυρπολούνται από την εθνική ιδέα. Αλλά στην κορυφή της πυραμίδας είναι θρονιασμένοι οι μονάρχες. Είναι κατάλοιπο άλλων εποχών που μέλλει να τους ξεβράσει η ιστορία; Εκείνες τις μέρες κανείς δεν σκέφτεται έτσι. Έχουν εξουσία αδιαμφισβήτητη και δύναμη απεριόριστη. Όσοι από αυτούς κινούνται παράλληλα με το κύμα της εποχής τους και ταυτίζονται με ένα έθνος θα μακροημερεύσουν. Όσοι εναντιώνονται θα δυστυχήσουν. Στο μεταξύ οι υπήκοοί τους καλούνται να επιλέξουν: τι σημαίνει αφοσίωση στην πατρίδα ή στο έθνος, τι σημαίνει αφοσίωση στο μονάρχη;_

*Φόνοι, επιπολαιότητες και μακιαβελισμοί*

Οι έγγραφες αποδείξεις για ορισμένες πτυχές του «Ξηρού Πολέμου» (ο όρος αυτός μας θυμίζει στενάχωρα το δικό μας Ψυχρό Πόλεμο), του ανταγωνισμού δηλαδή των Μεγάλων Δυνάμεων που προηγήθηκε της έναρξης των εχθροπραξιών το 1914, είναι ελάχιστες και βασανιστικά αποσπασματικές. Μερικές από αυτές παραμένουν ακόμα θαμμένες σε μυστικά αρχεία· πολύ περισσότερες έχουν καταστραφεί, σκόπιμα δίχως καμιά αμφιβολία· μεγάλο μέρος τους κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν γράφτηκε ποτέ σε χαρτί. Κομμάτι κομμάτι όμως οι πληροφορίες έχουν συσσωρευτεί στο τελευταίο τέταρτο του αιώνα, και υπό το φως των όσων έχει δει η γενιά μας, μπορούμε τώρα όχι μόνο να δούμε καθαρότερα τι έπραξαν οι πατεράδες μας, αλλά και να αξιολογήσουμε πιο ρεαλιστικά ό,τι θα μπορούσε να αποκαλέσει κανείς «συνωμοτικό υπόβαθρο» του Πρώτου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου. Μερικά από τα γεγονότα αυτά που ξεχωρίζουν πιθανόν μερικές φορές να έχουν μεταφερθεί με μπόλικη επιδίωξη εντυπωσιασμού, ή να έχουν αποδοθεί υπερβολικά για λόγους προπαγάνδας, ωστόσο η ανοδική καμπύλη κατασκοπείας και ανατροπής, βίας εν κρυπτώ και δημόσιας εξαπάτησης στην Ευρώπη μεταξύ 1900 και 1914 είναι ένα φαινόμενο που αξίζει την πιο σοβαρή προσοχή. Όπως γνωρίζουμε από παραδείγματα πλησιέστερα στο σήμερα, όταν οι αστυνόμοι μιμούνται τις μεθόδους του υποκόσμου, ενώ οι επαναστάτες υιοθετούν την οπτική των αστυνόμων, αυτό σίγουρα είναι σύμπτωμα ενός πολιτισμού διαταραγμένου ή σε αποσύνθεση. Το σύμπτωμα αυτό, που ήταν ταυτόχρονα ένας από τους σημαντικός παράγοντες της τελικής κατάρρευσης των μοναρχιών στην Ευρώπη, εκδηλώθηκε πριν από το 1914 σε ιδιαίτερα κακοήθη μορφή στο εσωτερικό της Ρωσίας και της Αυστρο-Ουγγαρίας, και πάνω απ’ όλα στις προσπάθειες των δύο αντιπάλων αυτοκρατοριών να εκμεταλλευτεί η μία τα επαναστατικά κινήματα που εκδηλώνονταν στην επικράτεια της άλλης. Η μονομαχία μυστικών υπηρεσιών μεταξύ Ρομανόφ και Αψβούργων έπαιξε σημαντικό ρόλο στη δημιουργία ενός νοσηρού κλίματος στην κοινή γνώμη μέσα στο οποίο βλάστησαν οι σπόροι του ευρωπαϊκού πολέμου. Στον κάθε άλλο παρά αμελητέο βαθμό στον οποίο και οι δύο μονομάχοι μπλέχτηκαν στις ενδημικές συνωμοσίες των βαλκανικών κρατών, κι αυτό συνέβαλε άμεσα στο casus belli.

Ένα σκάνδαλο κατασκοπείας που ήρθε στο φως στην Αυστρία λίγο πριν από τον πόλεμο μας προσφέρει μια διδακτική περίπτωση που μπορεί να χρησιμεύσει ως σημείο εκκίνησης. Στις 29 Μαΐου 1913 ο τύπος της Βιέννης αποκάλυπτε ότι ο συνταγματάρχης Άλφρεντ Ρεντλ, που υπηρετούσε ως επιτελάρχης του 8ου Σώματος Στρατού στην Πράγα, είχε αυτοκτονήσει πριν από πέντε ημέρες. Είχε συλληφθεί, παραδέχθηκαν απρόθυμα οι αρχές, να πουλάει μυστικές στρατιωτικές πληροφορίες σε μια ξένη δύναμη, η οποία βέβαια αποδείχθηκε ότι ήταν η Ρωσία. Εκτός από την προφανή σοβαρότητά της από στρατιωτική άποψη —ο Ρεντλ βρισκόταν σε πληρωμένη υπηρεσία στους Ρώσους τα προηγούμενα επτά τουλάχιστον χρόνια— η υπόθεση είχε εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον και από άποψη δημοσιογραφική. Το άτυχο θύμα, οι πράκτορες του εχθρού που τον διέφθειραν και οι αξιωματικοί της αντικατασκοπείας που ανακάλυψαν την προδοσία του τήρησαν όλοι μια συμπεριφορά σύμφωνη με τις αυστηρότερες παραδόσεις των μυθιστορημάτων κατασκοπείας. Η κοινή γνώμη πείστηκε για την αυθεντικότητα της υπόθεσης με τη βοήθεια λεπτομερειών που θα ’λεγε κανείς ότι ήταν παρμένες από τον πραγματικό κόσμο της φτηνής παραλογοτεχνίας και της οθόνης. Κάθε λεπτομέρεια ήταν τέλεια: από το μικρό στραβοπάτημα που φέρνει τελικά την πτώση ακόμη και ενός Ναπολέοντα της εγκληματικότητας —στην περίπτωση του Ρεντλ η θήκη ενός σουγιά που ξεχάστηκε στην καμπίνα μιας άμαξας— μέχρι την κλασική νυχτερινή επίσκεψη από μια αντιπροσωπεία αξιωματικών με πρόσωπα ανέκφραστα σαν πέτρα, που ακουμπούν σιωπηλά το περίστροφο στο τραπέζι, και μέχρι την παρατεταμένη αναμονή έξω από το υπνοδωμάτιο του προδότη, περιμένοντας το λυτρωτικό πυροβολισμό. (Αυτή η τελετουργική αυτοκτονία για χάρη της στρατιωτικής τιμής οδήγησε σε πολιτικά σημαντική ρήξη μεταξύ του αρχηγού του επιτελείου της Αυστρο-Ουγγαρίας Κόνραντ φον Χαίτσεντορφ, που την ενέκρινε, και του πρώην πάτρονά του, του αρχιδούκα Φραγκίσκου Φερδινάνδου. Ο κληρονόμος του θρόνου είχε τα ελαττώματά του, αλλά σαν πιστός καθολικός σε μια εποχή ανάμικτου φετιχισμού και κυνισμού, αναστατώθηκε βαθιά από το θέαμα μιας ρωμαιοκαθολικής μοναρχίας που επιτρέπει στον εαυτό της να γίνει συνεργός σε μια αυτοκτονία· αλλά και σαν ένα από τα λίγα πρόσωπα με πρακτικό πνεύμα που άσκησαν ύπατα αξιώματα στην αυτοκρατορία των Αψβούργων, σκανδαλίστηκε ακόμα περισσότερο όταν ανακάλυψε ότι επετράπη στον Ρεντλ να τινάξει τα μυαλά του στον αέρα προτού αποκαλύψει ό,τι γνώριζε για τις ρωσικές επιχειρήσεις κατασκοπείας).

Κάτω από τις ψευδορομαντικές γαρνιτούρες της, η υπόθεση Ρεντλ δεν ήταν μόνο απερίγραπτα βρόμικη αλλά και από κάθε άποψη δυσοίωνη, τόσο στις πολιτικές όσο και στις ηθικές της επιπτώσεις. Αν εξαιρέσει κανείς το ενδεχόμενο να υπάρχουν κι άλλα, ακόμα πιο αβυσσαλέα, βάθη στην υπόθεση, που δεν έχουν ακόμη αποκαλυφθεί, δεν υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή παρά να δούμε τον Ρεντλ ως προσωπικότητα τόσο κολοσσιαίας ελαφρότητας που να καταντά σχεδόν αρχετυπική. Είναι βέβαιο ότι δεν ήταν ένας τυπικός Αυστριακός ή Βιεννέζος της γενιάς του· η ρίζα της κακουργίας του φαίνεται ότι βρισκόταν σ’ ένα απύθμενο πηγάδι ευτέλειας, που θα το ξεχώριζε κανείς ίσως ως το πιο χαρακτηριστικό ελάττωμα της αψβουργικής κοινωνίας στις ύστατες ημέρες της. Ούτε απ’ την άλλη μπορεί κανείς να πει ότι ο Ρεντλ έπασχε από ένα είδος ηθικού κρετινισμού· φαίνεται απλώς ότι ήταν μια ακραία περίπτωση ηθικής τσαπατσουλιάς (_schlamperei_). Απ’ όσο γνωρίζουμε, ο Ρεντλ δεν εμφορείτο από ανατρεπτικές, ή άλλες παρεμφερείς πεποιθήσεις· κανένα αδάμαστο πάθος, καμιά αδυσώπητη ανάγκη δεν τον οδήγησε να προδώσει όχι απλώς τη χώρα του —ένα ιδανικό μάλλον θολό για πολλούς από τους υπηκόους του Φραγκίσκου Ιωσήφ—, αλλά τη στολή του και τον προσωπικό του όρκο προς τον αυτοκράτορα. Ήταν ομοφυλόφιλος, και ο Ρώσος πράκτορας που τον στρατολόγησε —ή τον διέφθειρε σεξουαλικά— ήταν ένας Μοσχοβίτης ευγενής με πάμπολλες επαφές στον μοδάτο αρσενικό υπόκοσμο της εποχής, αλλά ο δεσμός της μεταξύ τους διαστροφής φαίνεται ότι ήταν το ίδιο σημαντικός όσο θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα κοινό ενδιαφέρον για το τένις ή τη συλλογή γραμματοσήμων: απλώς έφερε τον έναν κοντά στον άλλο. Ενδεχομένως να υπήρξαν κάποιες νύξεις εκβιασμού, αλλά δεν φαίνεται πιθανό ότι πίσω από την πρώτη πράξη προδοσίας του αυτό που λειτούργησε ως καθοριστικός παράγοντας ήταν ο εκβιασμός· ο αυστρο-ουγγρικός στρατός είχε αρκετά ευρείες αντιλήψεις για τα ιδιωτικά βίτσια των αξιωματικών του, αρκεί μόνο να είχαν να κάνουν με το σεξ. Το βίτσιο του Ρεντλ όμως του κόστιζε ένα σωρό λεφτά. Διατηρούσε ένα είδος αρσενικής παλλακίδας, έναν όμορφο αλλά επιπόλαιο και σπάταλο υπολοχαγό, που τον σύστηνε στον κόσμο ως ανιψιό του και εξαιτίας του οποίου ήταν συνεχώς βουτηγμένος στα χρέη. Όσο για τον εαυτό του, του άρεσε να οδηγεί ένα αστραφτερό σπορ αυτοκίνητο και γενικά να επιδεικνύεται κοινωνικά περισσότερο απ’ όσο μπορούσε να αντέξει οικονομικά. (Όταν η αστυνομία έκανε έφοδο στο διαμέρισμα του Ρεντλ στην Πράγα ανακάλυψε, ανάμεσα σε άλλα παράξενα ευρήματα, μια μεγάλη και πανάκριβη συλλογή από θηλυκές κούκλες σε ανθρώπινο μέγεθος). Τα αργύρια της προδοσίας τού πρόσφεραν μια άνετη ζωή, αλλά σε κλίμακα μικροαστική, ταιριαστή με τη συνολική ατμόσφαιρα της υπόθεσης. Ο Ρεντλ έπαιρνε κανονικό μισθό από τους Ρώσους, που πάντως φαίνεται ότι δεν ανερχόταν σε πάνω από μερικές εκατοντάδες δολάρια το μήνα —θα υπήρχαν το δίχως άλλο κατά καιρούς και έκτακτα δώρα— και τα χειριζόταν με την ίδια περιφρονητική προχειρότητα με την οποία ένας ανέντιμος εργολήπτης δημοσίων έργων δωροδοκεί ένα δημοτικό επιθεωρητή. Τη μυστική αμοιβή του την έστελναν σ’ έναν ογκώδη φάκελο που τον ταχυδρομούσαν σε καθορισμένες ημερομηνίες σε μια ταχυδρομική θυρίδα στη Βιέννη από το ίδιο χωριό κοντά στα ρωσικά σύνορα. (Αυτή η έλλειψη φαντασίας ήταν φυσικά ένας από τους παράγοντες που οδήγησαν στην τελική εξιχνίασή του).

Υπάρχει κάποια αντιπαράθεση για το πόσο ακριβώς σημαντικά ήταν τα μυστικά που πρόδινε ο Ρεντλ, αλλά ακόμα και κατά τις πιο συντηρητικές εκτιμήσεις η ποσότητα ήταν μεγάλη. Περιλάμβανε τουλάχιστον ένα έγγραφο ύψιστης στρατηγικής σπουδαιότητας —το λεγόμενο Σχέδιο Τρία, που αφορούσε μια αστραπιαία αυστρο-ουγγρική επίθεση εναντίον της Σερβίας—, λεπτομερείς πληροφορίες μείζονος σημασίας σε τακτικό επίπεδο, όπως ενημερωμένα στοιχεία για το σημαντικό αυστριακό οχυρό της πόλης Przemysl στη Γαλικία, και τελευταίο στη σειρά αλλά όχι κατ’ ανάγκη σε σπουδαιότητα, όλα όσα ήθελαν οι Ρώσοι να γνωρίζουν για τις δραστηριότητες της αυστριακής κατασκοπείας και αντικατασκοπείας. Κι αυτό διότι ο Ρεντλ, από το 1900 μέχρι λίγο πριν από τη σύλληψή του, ήταν επικεφαλής της αυστρο-ουγγρικής αντικατασκοπείας και της στρατιωτικής μυστικής υπηρεσίας. Ανάμεσα σε άλλες απόρρητες υπηρεσίες που παρείχε στους κρυφούς του εργοδότες ήταν η αποκάλυψη της ταυτότητας ενός Ρώσου προδότη σε πολύ υψηλό επίπεδο, συνταγματάρχη κι αυτού στο αντίστοιχο επιτελείο, ο οποίος είχε αρχίσει να πουλάει πληροφορίες στρατηγικής σημασίας στον Αυστριακό στρατιωτικό ακόλουθο στη Βαρσοβία (ο Ρώσος δέχτηκε διακριτικές νύξεις από τους ανωτέρους του για να διαπράξει την ίδια «τιμητική αυτοκτονία» που επιβλήθηκε αργότερα στον Ρεντλ).

Τα γεγονότα δεν αποκαλύφθηκαν στην ολότητά τους στο κοινό εκείνη την περίοδο, αλλά ό,τι έγινε ευρύτερα γνωστό ή γέννησε κατά προσέγγιση εικασίες ήταν αρκετό για να τραυματίσει σοβαρά την εμπιστοσύνη των πολιτών στην αυτοκρατορική κυβέρνηση, αν όχι και στην ίδια την δυναστεία. Την ίδια στιγμή οι «ακτιβιστές», η στρατοκρατική κλίκα στον αυστρο-ουγγρικό στρατό και την κυβέρνηση, αντέδρασε στην ανακάλυψη της ρωσικής κατασκοπείας κατά της Αυστρίας απαιτώντας βίαια αντίποινα, σχεδόν σαν να επρόκειτο για την απόλυτη πράξη επιθετικότητας. Για τους «ακτιβιστές» η υπόθεση Ρεντλ υπογράμμισε την ανάγκη να εξαλειφθεί η σερβική απειλή χωρίς καθυστέρηση, έτσι ώστε να είναι σε θέση η Αυστρία να κινητοποιήσει πλήρη τη δύναμή της εναντίον της Ρωσίας όταν θα ερχόταν η αναπόφευκτη αναμέτρηση. Η αντίδραση αυτή δεν ήταν απολύτως λογική, ήταν όμως κατανοητή —ειδικά αν θυμηθούμε τις επιπτώσεις μεγάλων σκανδάλων κατασκοπείας στην εξωτερική πολιτική σε άλλες χώρες, μεταξύ αυτών και στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες και τη Σοβιετική Ρωσία. Η κατασκοπεία ήταν ανέκαθεν μια πτυχή του ανταγωνισμού ισχύος μεταξύ των εθνών από τότε που υπάρχουν. Είναι αδύνατο να ξεριζωθεί, αλλά, αν παραμείνει σε λογικά όρια, δεν διαταράσσει τις διεθνείς σχέσεις παραπάνω απ’ όσο διαταράσσουν, εντός ορισμένων ορίων, η πορνεία ή το έγκλημα τη βασική τάξη της κοινωνίας. Αλλά ακριβώς όπως το έγκλημα ή η πορνεία, όταν ξεφύγουν τον έλεγχο, γίνονται ανυπόφορες κοινωνικές πληγές, έτσι και η κατασκοπεία, όταν διεξάγεται σε θεαματική κλίμακα, ή με κατάφωρη παραβίαση της συμβατικής υποκρισίας που διέπει το διεθνή βίο, είναι πιθανό να θεωρηθεί, ως ένα βαθμό δικαιολογημένα, ως μια μορφή επιθετικότητας. Οι ρωσικές κατασκοπευτικές επιχειρήσεις οι βασισμένες στην προδοσία του Ρεντλ ήταν μια τέτοια περίπτωση.

Ίσως η ρωσική μυστική υπηρεσία να είχε κάποια νεφελώδη αντίληψη των σοβαρών ευθυνών που υπείχε όταν στρατολογούσε ως έναν από τους πράκτορές της τον επικεφαλής της αυστριακής μυστικής υπηρεσίας. Ο συνταγματάρχης Μπατιούσιν, επιχειρησιακός προϊστάμενος του σχετικού στρατιωτικού κλάδου στη Ρωσία, από σκέτη χαλαρότητα ή απερισκεψία εξέθετε κατά καιρούς τον Αυστριακό συνάδελφό του σε περιττούς και τρομερούς κινδύνους, από την άλλη όμως δεν δίστασε να φτάσει σε τρομερότερα ακόμη άκρα για να τον προστατεύσει. Αν μπορούμε να εμπιστευτούμε φαινομενικά νηφάλιες πηγές της εποχής, ο Μπατιούσιν εφοδίαζε συστηματικά τον Ρεντλ με πληροφορίες για την ταυτότητα σημαντικών Ρώσων κατασκόπων στο έδαφος της Δυαδικής Μοναρχίας, ώστε να μπορεί εκείνος να χτίζει τη φήμη του ως αξιόπιστος και αποτελεσματικός με το να τους συλλαμβάνει. Αυτή η εσκεμμένη θυσία των δικών των πρακτόρων δεν είναι χωρίς προηγούμενο στην ιστορία της κατασκοπείας, αλλά στην υπόθεση Ρεντλ είχε πραγματοποιηθεί από τους Ρώσους σε πρωτοφανή κλίμακα, με πρωτοφανή ασπλαχνία και κυνισμό. Στους κόλπους του μικρού αλλά σημαντικού τμήματος του τσαρικού κράτους που εκπροσωπούσε η υπηρεσία στρατιωτικής κατασκοπείας του συνταγματάρχη Μπατιούσιν μάλλον δεν είναι υπερβολικό να πει κανείς ότι ένα από τα ουσιώδη αναχώματα του πολιτισμού είχε καταρρεύσει και ότι είχε εκδηλωθεί ένα είδος τοπικής οπισθοδρόμησης προς τα συστήματα αξιών της εποχής των βάρβαρων. Και το ακόμη σοβαρότερο είναι ότι το ρήγμα δεν περιοριζόταν σε μία μόνο περιοχή. Ήταν διαδεδομένο στο σύνολο αυτού που θα μπορούσε να ονομαστεί αστυνομικός τομέας της τσαρικής Ρωσίας, και σε όλους τους οργανισμούς της τσαρικής διπλωματίας, που από λόγους λειτουργίας, ανησυχίας ή παράδοσης συμμερίζονταν την οπτική της αστυνομίας. Αυτή η γραφειοκρατικοποιημένη βαρβαρότητα αξίζει προσεκτικότερη μελέτη...

Από το βιβλίου του Edmond Taylor, _The Fossil Monarchies: The Collapse of the Old Order, 1905-1922_. Penguin, 1967, σε δική μου μετάφραση.







Alfred Redl (1864-1913)  *Πατριώτης για ποιους;* *Ο συνταγματάρχης Ρεντλ και ένα ζήτημα ταυτότητας*

Τον Απρίλιο του 1913 μια επιστολή έφτασε στο Κεντρικό Ταχυδρομείο στη συνοικία Φλάισμαρκτ της Βιέννης. Απευθυνόταν ποστ ρεστάντ σε κάποιον κύριο Νίκον Νιζέτας. Η ταχυδρομική σφραγίδα ήταν από το Αϊντκούνεν, μια γερμανική επαρχιακή πόλη κοντά στα ρωσικά σύνορα. Η επιστολή παρέμεινε το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο διάστημα στο ταχυδρομείο, κι έπειτα στάλθηκε πίσω στο Αϊντκούνεν και από εκεί στο Βερολίνο για να επιστραφεί στον αποστολέα. Όταν ανοίχτηκε όμως προκάλεσε υποψίες: περιείχε ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ 6.000 αυστριακές κορώνες (σε σημερινή αξία περίπου 8.000 λίρες) και η διεύθυνση του αποστολέα ήταν στη Γενεύη. Παραδόθηκε λοιπόν στη γερμανική υπηρεσία πληροφοριών, η οποία εντόπισε ότι η διεύθυνση ανήκε σε κάποιον απόστρατο Γάλλο αξιωματικό με ενεργό δράση στην κατασκοπεία. Αμέσως ενημερώθηκαν και οι Αυστριακοί. Ο άνθρωπος που ανέλαβε την ευθύνη των ερευνών στη Βιέννη ήταν ο εκεί επικεφαλής της στρατιωτικής αντικατασκοπείας ταγματάρχης Μαξ Ρόνγκε. Ο Ρόνγκε κατείχε τη θέση αυτή σχεδόν ένα χρόνο, έχοντας παραλάβει από τον συνταγματάρχη Άλφρεντ Ρεντλ, ο οποίος είχε τοποθετηθεί προσωρινά σε ενεργό υπηρεσία ως επιτελάρχης του Ογδόου Σώματος Στρατού στην Πράγα.

Ο Ρόνγκε έβαλε να του φτιάξουν ένα πανομοιότυπο αντίγραφο της επιστολής, που είχε φθαρεί αρκετά από τα πήγαιν’ έλα, και το αντίγραφο αυτό επεστράφη στο ταχυδρομείο του Φλάισμαρκτ για να το παραλάβει ο ύποπτος για κατασκοπεία πλέον κύριος Νιζέτας. Τρεις αστυνομικοί τοποθετήθηκαν στο ταχυδρομείο με την εντολή να έχουν τα μάτια τους ανοιχτά για ό,τι έμελλε να συμβεί. Επί εβδομάδες τίποτα δεν συνέβη, εκτός από το ότι δύο ακόμη επιστολές, που περιείχαν 8.000 και 7.000 αυστριακές κορώνες αντίστοιχα, κατέφθασαν για τον κύριο Νιζέτας, η μία και πάλι από το Αϊντκούνεν, η άλλη από το Βερολίνο, με σφραγίδα πρώτης αποστολής από την Αγία Πετρούπολη. Τώρα πια οι υποψίες έπαιρναν σχήμα: ο κατάσκοπος είχε επαφές όχι μόνο με τη Γαλλία αλλά και με τη Ρωσία. Και οι δύο αυτές επιστολές παρέμεναν στο ταχυδρομείο περιμένοντας τον παραλήπτη τους, ενώ το αντίγραφο της αρχικής αποσύρθηκε για να μην αποκαλυφθεί η προφανής πλαστότητά του.

Η μεγάλη μέρα ήρθε το Σάββατο 24 Μαΐου, όταν επιτέλους εμφανίστηκε ο Νιζέτας. Παρέδωσε ένα σημείωμα ζητώντας την αλληλογραφία του, κι ένα δεκαεννιάχρονο κορίτσι στο γκισέ, η Μπέττυ Οστερράιχερ, ανέλαβε να τον καθυστερήσει απασχολώντας τον, ενώ συγχρόνως πατούσε ένα κουδούνι για να ειδοποιήσει τους αστυνομικούς στον επάνω όροφο. «Δεν είναι καθαρά γερμανικό το όνομά σας, έτσι δεν είναι;», ρώτησε με μια δόση απρέπειας τον κύριο Νιζέτας, ο οποίος δεν έδωσε καμιά απάντηση, αλλά πήρε την αλληλογραφία του και βγήκε από το κτήριο, για να μπει σε μια άμαξα που τον περίμενε. Χάρη σε μια ευτυχή σύμπτωση οι αστυνομικοί βρήκαν άλλη άμαξα με την οποία τον ακολούθησαν. Η τύχη δεν τους εγκατέλειψε ούτε όταν έχασαν κάποια στιγμή το θήραμά τους, γιατί το βρήκαν και πάλι και δεν το έχασαν απ’ τα μάτια τους, μέχρι που τελικά ο ύποπτος κατέβηκε στο τέλος ενός αδιεξόδου κοντά στο ξενοδοχείο Κλόμζερ. Εκεί τον έχασαν και πάλι, αλλά έμαθαν από τον αμαξά ότι ο ύποπτος αρχικά του είχε ζητήσει να τον πάει ακριβώς σ’ αυτό το ξενοδοχείο. Στην καμπίνα της άμαξας βρήκαν τη θήκη ενός σουγιά, που πιθανώς είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί για να ανοιχτεί το γράμμα από το ταχυδρομείο.

Εκμεταλλευόμενοι τα ευρήματά τους, έφτασαν μέχρι το ξενοδοχείο. Ζήτησαν από τον γκρουμ του ξενοδοχείου να τοποθετήσει τη θήκη σε ένα τραπέζι δίπλα στην είσοδο και να πει σε όποιον την αναζητήσει ότι είχε επιστραφεί όχι από την αστυνομία, αλλά από τον αμαξά. Σε λίγο εμφανίστηκε ο άνθρωπός τους. Μπήκε στο ξενοδοχείο κανονικά από την είσοδο, αφού πρώτα πέταξε ένα κομμάτι χαρτί, που το είχε σκίσει και που αργότερα το περιμάζεψε η αστυνομία. Προχωρώντας στο εσωτερικό, σήκωσε τη θήκη του σουγιά από το τραπέζι και φάνηκε να ανησυχεί πολύ, παρόλο που έδειξε ότι η εξήγηση του γκρουμ τον καθησύχασε ενμέρει. Αφού ανέβηκε στο δωμάτιό του (στον πρώτο όροφο, δωμάτιο ένα), η αστυνομία ρώτησε τον γκρουμ ποιο ήταν το όνομα του επισκέπτη. Στην πραγματικότητα ένας από τους αστυνομικούς πίστευε ότι είχε αναγνωρίσει τον άνθρωπο, και πράγματι είχε δίκιο, γιατί ο Νιζέτας αποκαλύφθηκε ότι δεν ήταν άλλος από τον πρώην επικεφαλής της στρατιωτικής αντικατασκοπείας συνταγματάρχη Άλφρεντ Ρεντλ αυτοπροσώπως.

Η αστυνομία δεν μπορούσε να πιστέψει ότι ο Ρεντλ ήταν κατάσκοπος. Το χαρτί όμως που είχε σκίσει μπαίνοντας στο ξενοδοχείο επιβεβαίωνε τις χειρότερες υποψίες: ήταν η υπογεγραμμένη απόδειξη για τις επιστολές από το ταχυδρομείο και η υπογραφή ταίριαζε απόλυτα με τον γραφικό χαρακτήρα του Ρεντλ. Ο Ρόνγκε και ο προϊστάμενός του, ο συνταγματάρχης Ουρμπάνσκι, ήταν λοιπόν υποχρεωμένοι να μεταφέρουν την κακή είδηση στο στρατηγό Κόνραντ φον Χαίτσεντορφ, αρχηγό του αυστριακού Γενικού Επιτελείου. Ο στρατηγός βρισκόταν σε δείπνο στο Γκραντ Οτέλ όταν τον ενημέρωσαν, και στην αρχή φάνηκε το ίδιο δύσπιστος: «Μα, τρελαθήκατε;», ρώτησε. Όταν όμως του έθεσαν υπόψη τα πραγματικά περιστατικά, εξέδωσε τις διαταγές του:
Η υπόθεση Ρεντλ δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ιδιωτική υπόθεση. Ο Ρεντλ δεν είναι ένα άτομο· είναι ένα σύστημα. Ενώ αλλού οι στρατιώτες εκπαιδεύονται να αγαπούν την πατρίδα τους, σ’ ετούτη εδώ την άτυχη μοναρχία η έλλειψη πατριωτισμού θεωρείται η μεγαλύτερη στρατιωτική αρετή. Σε μας η στρατιωτική εκπαίδευση κορυφώνεται με το να αποβάλει το εθνικό αίσθημα από τους στρατιώτες μας ... Στην υπόθεση Ρεντλ αυτό το πνεύμα μάς εκδικήθηκε. Οι Αυστριακοί και οι Ούγγροι στρατιώτες δεν έχουν δική τους πατρίδα· έχουν μόνο έναν πολέμαρχο ...​
Από την άλλη υπήρχαν επίσης φόβοι ότι η υπόθεση Ρεντλ μπορεί να ήταν χαρακτηριστική άλλου είδους προβλημάτων. Η ταπεινή του καταγωγή, για παράδειγμα, είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί από τον Φραγκίσκο Φερδινάνδο για να ενισχύσει την έκκλησή του να αυξηθεί ο αριθμός των αριστοκρατών στο σώμα των αξιωματικών. Αλλά το 1914 πλέον τέτοιες απόψεις ήταν από καιρό υπόθεση μιας διακριτής μειονότητας. Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των αξιωματικών προερχόταν πια από παρελθόν τουλάχιστον το ίδιο ταπεινό όσο και του Ρεντλ, και οι πιθανότητες να αναστραφεί αυτή η τάση ήταν μηδαμινές. Άλλοι ανησυχούσαν για το ότι ο Ρεντλ είχε μεγαλώσει και ανατραφεί στη Γαλικία. Μήπως ήταν υποστηρικτής του πανσλαβισμού; Πόσοι άλλοι πανσλαβιστές βρίσκονταν στο σώμα των αξιωματικών; Το γεγονός ότι ο Ρεντλ ήταν καθαρά γερμανικής καταγωγής ελάχιστη εντύπωση έκανε στους επικριτές, όπως ακριβώς και το γεγονός ότι ήταν ρωμαιοκαθολικός είχε ελάχιστη επίδραση στους αντισημίτες, που ο αριθμός τους στην Αυστρία ολοένα αυξανόταν. Ήταν όλοι πανέτοιμοι να αποδώσουν την προδοσία του στο ότι (κατά τις διαδόσεις) ήταν Εβραίος, αφού άλλωστε ήταν γνωστό ότι η Αυστρία-Ουγγαρία είχε περισσότερους Εβραίους αξιωματικούς από κάθε άλλο στρατό στην Ευρώπη και ότι ο αυτοκράτορας προστάτευε τους Εβραίους.

Πολλοί ήταν που έδωσαν βάση στον θρυλούμενο «εβραϊσμό» του Ρεντλ. Από τη Ρώμη, για παράδειγμα, ένας καρδινάλιος δήλωσε (τουλάχιστον έτσι μεταφέρθηκε στις αναφορές των Αυστριακών στρατιωτικών ακολούθων) ότι «η υπόθεση Ρεντλ, όπως ακριβώς και η υπόθεση Ντρέυφους, θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί στη διεθνή τάση των Εβραίων, οι οποίοι δεν τρέφουν πατριωτικά αισθήματα και δεν θα τρέφουν ποτέ». Ωστόσο ο Ρεντλ δεν ήταν Εβραίος. Ήταν βέβαια ομοφυλόφιλος, και πολύ πιθανόν αυτό που αντικατόπτριζε η υπόθεσή του ήταν η αυξανόμενη σεξουαλική απελευθέρωση που εκδηλωνόταν τότε στις μεγάλες πόλεις της αψβουργικής μοναρχίας. Η αυτοκτονία του ήταν κι αυτή αντιπροσωπευτική —όχι όμως του τρόπου των στρατιωτικών να αντιμετωπίζουν τους εγκληματίες· πολλοί άλλοι στη θέση του απλούστατα αρνήθηκαν να αυτοχειριαστούν— αλλά του ποσοστού αυτοκτονιών στον αψβουργικό στρατό, που ήταν με διαφορά το υψηλότερο στον κόσμο. Αυτό εν μέρει οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι η αυτοκτονία ήταν αρκετά σεβαστή στην Αυστρία-Ουγγαρία, αν και ευσεβείς καθολικοί, όπως ο Φραγκίσκος Φερδινάνδος, έδειξαν τον αποτροπιασμό τους για την τύχη του Ρεντλ. Ωστόσο, κατά τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο, ακόμα και στη ρωμαιοκαθολική μοναρχία η αυτοκτονία και η τιμή είχαν γίνει ένα μπερδεμένο κουβάρι. 

Η καλύτερη απόδειξη αυτού του γεγονότος πάντως αποκαλύφθηκε όχι με την υπόθεση Ρεντλ, το 1913, αλλά ένα χρόνο αργότερα, το 1914. Με δεδομένη την προδοσία του Ρεντλ, την κακή κατάσταση του στρατού, τις πιθανές διπλωματικές συνέπειες —για να μην αναφέρουμε τα θλιβερά προηγούμενα του 1859 και το 1866, όταν ο Φραγκίσκος Ιωσήφ είχε βγει στον πόλεμο σε μια μάταιη προσπάθεια να νικήσει τον ιταλικό και το γερμανικό εθνικισμό—, η ύστατη προσπάθεια του αυτοκράτορα να υπερασπίσει την τιμή του κηρύσσοντας τον πόλεμο στη χώρα πρωτοπόρο του νοτιοσλαβικού εθνικισμού, τη Σερβία, ισοδυναμούσε με αυτοκτονία.

Υπάρχει ένα τελευταίο, ειρωνικό παράλληλο, το οποίο θα πρέπει ίσως να αναφερθεί. Ο λόγος για τον οποίο ο Ρεντλ δεν ήθελε να του γίνει νεκροψία ήταν το γεγονός ότι γνώριζε ότι πέθαινε από σύφιλη. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση λίγα μόνο χρόνια του έμεναν να ζήσει. Κι όμως, αυτό ακριβώς έλεγε ήδη ο περισσότερος κόσμος όταν μιλούσε για τη μοναρχία συνολικά. Και ακριβώς για να τους αποδείξει ότι κάνουν λάθος και για να διατηρήσει αλώβητη την αυτοκρατορική του τιμή ο αυτοκράτορας Φραγκίσκος Ιωσήφ πήρε την αυτοκτονική απόφασή του για πόλεμο το 1914.

του Alan Sked, από το περιοδικό _History Today_, τόμ. 36, τεύχ. 7 (Ιούλιος 1986), σε μετάφραση δική μου.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 7, 2014)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, Earion! Εξαιρετικός!

Εννοείται ότι δεν ξεχνάμε και την κινηματογραφική μεταφορά του Σάμπο. :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2014)

Ευχαριστούμε τα μάλα. Ωραία κείμενα και καλομεταφρασμένα. Πιο απολαυστικό, το παρακάτω απόσπασμα:

Ο κληρονόμος του θρόνου είχε τα ελαττώματά του, αλλά σαν πιστός καθολικός σε μια εποχή ανάμικτου φετιχισμού και κυνισμού, αναστατώθηκε βαθιά από το θέαμα μιας ρωμαιοκαθολικής μοναρχίας που επιτρέπει στον εαυτό της να γίνει συνεργός σε μια αυτοκτονία· αλλά και σαν ένα από τα λίγα πρόσωπα με πρακτικό πνεύμα που άσκησαν ύπατα αξιώματα στην αυτοκρατορία των Αψβούργων, σκανδαλίστηκε ακόμα περισσότερο όταν ανακάλυψε ότι επετράπη στον Ρεντλ να τινάξει τα μυαλά του στον αέρα προτού αποκαλύψει ό,τι γνώριζε για τις ρωσικές επιχειρήσεις κατασκοπείας.

Απόψε θα κάνω σύγκριση με την κινηματογραφική αφήγηση (ευχ, Ρογήρε).


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2014)

Είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον η ταινία του Σαμπό (_Oberst Redl_). Προειδοποιεί στην αρχή ότι διαφέρει από τα γεγονότα και ότι έμπνευσή της υπήρξε το θεατρικό έργο του Τζον Όσμπορν _A Patriot for Me_.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο Σαμπό κατασκευάζει μια εντελώς προσωπική ερμηνεία (που δεν έχει σχέση ούτε με την έμφαση του Όσμπορν στην ομοφυλοφιλική δράση του Ρεντλ). Για τον Σαμπό, σχεδόν δεν υπάρχει προδοσία: τον ενδιαφέρει η αντιφατική προσωπικότητα του Ρεντλ, και αυτά που ξέρουμε για την προδοσία εμφανίζονται σαν μια πλεκτάνη του αρχιδούκα και των ανώτερων αξιωματικών. Αν δεν έχεις εξωκινηματογραφική ενημέρωση, μπορεί και να την πατήσεις (όπως και σε δεκάδες άλλες ταινίες _βασισμένες_ σε πραγματικές ιστορίες).

Με την ευκαιρία, συζητήσιμη είναι και η διατύπωση στο βιβλίο του Τέιλορ (#11), «αλλά ο δεσμός της μεταξύ τους διαστροφής φαίνεται ότι ήταν το ίδιο σημαντικός όσο θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα κοινό ενδιαφέρον για το τένις ή τη συλλογή γραμματοσήμων». 

Αν έχετε δει την ταινία, θα βρείτε ενδιαφέρουσα την κριτική των NYT:
http://www.nytimes.com/movie/review?res=9401E0DA1039F930A25753C1A963948260


----------



## Earion (Jul 12, 2014)

Εδώ το βρήκα με ρώσικους υποτίτλους:

_Oberst Redl_, του István Szabó (1985)






Νομίζω πως αξίζουν δυο τρία αποσπάσματα από την παρουσίαση στους _NY Times_:

He reduces Redl's homosexuality to one muted incident and makes his “treason” not really treason at all but a senseless, one-time-only blurting out of numbers of cavalry squadrons, infantry battalions and the like to a dazed listener who takes no notes. 

Mr. Szabo admits that he is not primarily interested in either homosexuality or treason but rather in Redl’s “identity crisis.” Today, he said, “people want to be something other than what they are. It’s the disease of the century.” 

“What drew me to the Redl story was that Redl didn’t like himself. He wanted to be someone else. He was a poor Ukrainian and he wanted to be an Austrian nobleman. But it’s impossible to change identity! Today people want to change class, rank, sex, their face. Plastic surgeons become rich. It’s a real disease.”
​ 
Πάντως το πρόσωπο του μεγάλου Μπραντάουερ πρωταγωνιστεί και σ’ αυτή την ταινία, όπως σε όλες του. Μυθικών διαστάσεων δαιμονικότητα!


----------



## Earion (Jul 12, 2014)

When the Redl Affair broke on the eve of war, the young Austrian writer Stefan Zweig “started up with terrified soul,” as he wrote later, for he knew then that war was coming. 

Richard Grenier. “Colonel Redl: The Man behind the Screen Myth”, _New York Times_ (October 13, 1985).​

Λοιπόν η πείρα απόδειξε ότι είναι άπειρες φορές πιο εύκολο να ανασυστήσει κανείς τα γεγονότα μιας εποχής παρά την ηθική της ατμόσφαιρα, γιατί αυτή δεν κατασταλάζει στα επίσημα γεγονότα, αλλά μάλλον στα μικρά ιδιαίτερα επεισόδια, σαν κι αυτά που θα ’θελα να αναφέρω εδώ. Προσωπικά, για να ’μαι ειλικρινής, δεν πίστευα τότε στο ενδεχόμενο ενός πολέμου. Αλλά δυο φορές, ενώ ήμουν ξύπνιος τον ονειρεύτηκα και αναρρίγησα με τρόμο. 

Η πρώτη φορά ήταν τότε με την «υπόθεση Ρέντλ», που όπως όλα τα σημαντικά ιστορικά γεγονότα διαδραματίζονταν στα παρασκήνια. Είχα γνωρίσει πολύ επιφανειακά το συνταγματάρχη Ρέντλ, που έγινε ήρωας ενός περίπλοκου δράματος κατασκοπείας. Κατοικούσε σ’ ένα διπλανό δρόμο στην ίδια περιοχή με μένα. Μια μέρα ο φίλος μου ο εισαγγελέας Τ. μού τον παρουσίασε στο καφενείο, όπου αυτός ο φιλήδονος και πολύ ευπρόσωπος κύριος κάπνιζε ένα πούρο· από τότε χαιρετιόμαστε στο δρόμο. Άλλα πολύ αργότερα ανακάλυψα ώς ποιο σημείο περιστοιχιζόμαστε στη ζωή μας από μυστήρια, και πόσο λίγα πράγματα ξέρουμε για τους ανθρώπους που αναπνέουν τον ίδιο αέρα με μας. Σ’ αυτόν τον συνταγματάρχη με την εμφάνιση ενός καλού ανώτερου αξιωματικού του αυστριακού στρατού, που ήταν ο έμπιστος του διαδόχου, είχαν εμπιστευθεί το σημαντικό έργο να διευθύνει τη μυστική στρατιωτική υπηρεσία και να εξουδετερώνει την αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία του αντιπάλου. Λοιπόν είχε διαδοθεί ότι στα 1912, στην κρίση του Βαλκανικού πολέμου, τότε που η Αυστρία και η Ρωσία επιστρατεύονταν η μια ενάντια στην άλλη, το πιο σημαντικό μυστικό σχέδιο του αυστριακού στρατού, «το σχέδιο επίθεσης», είχε πουληθεί στη Ρωσία, πράγμα που σε περίπτωση πολέμου θα μπορούσε να προξενήσει μια δίχως προηγούμενο καταστροφή, γιατί έτσι οι Ρώσοι γνώριζαν από πριν και κατά γράμμα όλες τις κινήσεις του αυστριακού στρατού εισβολής. Ήταν τρομερός ο πανικός που εξαπολύθηκε στους κύκλους του επιτελείου απ’ αυτή την προδοσία· ο συνταγματάρχης Ρεντλ, ειδικός της αντικατασκοπείας, επιφορτίστηκε να ανακαλύψει τον προδότη, και έπρεπε να τον ζητήσει μέσα στο στενό κύκλο ανθρώπων που κατείχαν πολύ ψηλές θέσεις. Από την πλευρά του, το Υπουργείο των Εξωτερικών, που δεν εμπιστευόταν και πολύ στην επιδεξιότητα των στρατιωτικών αρχών και πρόσφερε με τούτο ένα τυπικό παράδειγμα του ανταγωνιστικού παιχνιδιού που κυριαρχεί στις διάφορες υπηρεσίες, έδωσε διαταγή να γίνουν οι έρευνες για δικό του λογαριασμό, χωρίς να ειδοποιήσει το Γενικό Επιτελείο, και επιφόρτισε την αστυνομία, εκτός από αλλά χρήσιμα μέτρα, να ανοίγει όλα τα γράμματα που στέλνονταν ποστ ρεστάντ, χωρίς να γνοιάζεται για το απόρρητο της αλληλογραφίας.

Μια μέρα έφτασε σ’ ένα ταχυδρομικό τμήμα ένα γράμμα από το ρωσικό συνοριακό σταθμό της Ποτβολοτζίσκα, που έφερνε τη διεύθυνση «Χορός της Όπερας», ποστ ρεστάντ. Όταν το άνοιξαν, είδαν ότι δεν είχε μέσα χαρτί αλληλογραφίας, αλλά έξι ή οκτώ χαρτονομίσματα από χίλιες αυστριακές κορώνες το καθένα. Αμέσως ειδοποιήθηκε ο διοικητής της αστυνομίας γι’ αυτή την ύποπτη ανακάλυψη, κι έδωσε διαταγή να συλλάβουν αμέσως το πρόσωπο που θα ζητούσε αυτό το γράμμα.

Για μια στιγμή η τραγωδία άρχισε να παίρνει τη μορφή της αγαθής βιεννέζικης φάρσας. Κατά το μεσημέρι παρουσιάστηκε ένας κύριος και ζήτησε ένα γράμμα με τη διεύθυνση «Χορός της Όπερας». Ο υπάλληλος του γκισέ έδωσε αμέσως το συμφωνημένο σινιάλο στο μυστικό αστυνόμο. Άλλα έτυχε ακριβώς τη στιγμή εκείνη ο ντεντέκτιβ να έχει πάει να πιει την πρωινή του μπίρα, και όταν ξαναγύρισε το μόνο που μπόρεσαν να διαπιστώσουν ήταν ότι ο άγνωστος πήρε ένα αμαξάκι και απομακρύνθηκε σε άγνωστη διεύθυνση. Αλλά αμέσως άρχισε η δεύτερη πράξη της βιεννέζικης κωμωδίας. Σ’ εκείνη την εποχή με τα φιάκρα, εκείνα τα μοντέρνα και κομψά τροχοφόρα με τα δυο άλογα, ο αμαξάς έπαιρνε τον εαυτό του για πολύ διακεκριμένη προσωπικότητα για να καθαρίσει με τα χέρια του το αμάξι του. Έτσι σε κάθε στάση βρισκόταν ένας «καταβρεχτής», όπως τον λέγανε, που η δουλειά του ήταν να καθαρίζει τα αμάξια. Λοιπόν αυτός ο καταβρεχτής είχε ευτυχώς σημειώσει τον αριθμό του αμαξιού που έφευγε· έτσι σε ένα τέταρτο της ώρας ειδοποιήθηκαν όλα τα αστυνομικά τμήματα και το αμάξι ξαναβρέθηκε. Ο αμαξάς έδωσε την περιγραφή του κυρίου που είχε διατάξει να τον οδηγήσει στο καφενείο Κάιζερχοφ, όπου συναντούσα πάντα το συνταγματάρχη Ρεντλ, κι ακόμα, με μια ευτυχή σύμπτωση, βρήκαν ακόμα μέσα στο αμάξι και το μαχαίρι που είχε μεταχειριστεί για ν’ ανοίξει το φάκελο. Οι μυστικοί αστυνόμοι έτρεξαν αμέσως στο καφενείο Κάιζερχοφ. Ο κύριος που περίγραψαν είχε ξαναφύγει. Αλλά με όλη τη φυσικότητα τα γκαρσόνια δήλωσαν ότι αυτός ο κύριος δεν ήταν άλλος από τον παλιό θαμώνα τους, το συνταγματάρχη Ρεντλ, που είχε επιστρέψει στο ξενοδοχείο Κλόμσερ. Ο μυστικός αστυνόμος έμεινε αποσβολωμένος. Το μυστήριο άρχισε να εξηγείται. Ο συνταγματάρχης Ρεντλ, ανώτατος αρχηγός της αυστριακής κατασκοπείας, ήταν ταυτόχρονα και πληρωμένος κατάσκοπος του γενικού ρωσικού επιτελείου. Και δεν είχε μόνο πουλήσει τα μυστικά και τα σχέδια εισβολής, αλλά έμαθαν μαζί και πώς γινόταν ώστε όλοι οι Αυστριακοί κατάσκοποι που είχαν σταλεί απ’ αυτόν [τον] ίδιον στη Ρωσία είχαν όλοι τους ανεξαίρετα συλληφθεί και καταδικαστεί. Άρχισαν τότε να τηλεφωνούν απ’ όλες τις μεριές ώσπου να βρουν τον Κόνρα*δ* φον Χαίτσεντορφ, τον αρχηγό του αυστριακού επιτελείου. Ένας μάρτυρας αυτής της σκηνής μου διηγήθηκε ότι με τα πρώτα λόγια που του είπαν έγινε άσπρος σαν πανί. Το νέο μεταδόθηκε τηλεφωνικώς στο αυτοκρατορικό παλάτι και ακολούθησαν οι συσκέψεις. Τι να κάνουν; Η αστυνομία στο μεταξύ είχε πάρει τα μέτρα της για να εμποδίσει το συνταγματάρχη Ρεντλ να δραπετεύσει. Τη στιγμή που ήταν έτοιμος να αφήσει το ξενοδοχείο και έδινε ακόμα μια παραγγελία στο θυρωρό, ένας μυστικός αστυνομικός τον πλησίασε χωρίς να τον πάρουν είδηση, του έδωσε το μαχαίρι της τσέπης και τον ρώτησε ευγενικά: «Μήπως, κύριε συνταγματάρχα, ξεχάσατε αυτό το μαχαίρι σ’ ένα αμάξι;» Εκείνο το δευτερόλεπτο ο Ρεντλ ήξερε ότι ήταν χαμένος. Όπου κι αν πήγαινε έβλεπε τα πολύ γνωστά του πρόσωπα των μυστικών αστυνομικών που τον παρακολουθούσαν, και όταν γύρισε στο ξενοδοχείο του, δύο αξιωματικοί τον ακολούθησαν στο δωμάτιό του και ακούμπησαν μπροστά του ένα περίστροφο. Στο μεταξύ είχαν αποφασίσει στο Χόφμπουργκ ότι αυτή η τόσο ατιμωτική για τον αυστριακό στρατό πράξη έπρεπε να τελειώσει με όσο μπορούσε λιγότερο θόρυβο. Ώς τις δύο το πρωί οι δυο αξιωματικοί περιπολούσαν μπρος στο δωμάτιο του Ρεντλ στο ξενοδοχείο Κλόμσερ. Εκείνη την ώρα μόνο ακούστηκε ο πυροβολισμός από μέσα.

Την άλλη μέρα οι βράδυνες εφημερίδες έγραψαν ένα μικρό νεκρολογικό σημείωμα για το συνταγματάρχη Ρεντλ, που είχε προσφέρει μεγάλες υπηρεσίες και που πέθανε ξαφνικά. Αλλά σ’ αυτή την καταδίωξη είχαν μπλεχτεί πάρα πολλά πρόσωπα ώστε δεν μπορούσε να κρατηθεί μυστική η υπόθεση. Σιγά σιγά μάθαιναν περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες, που εξηγούσαν ψυχολογικά πολλά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα. Ο συνταγματάρχης Ρεντλ ήταν, χωρίς να το ξέρουν ούτε οι ανώτεροι ούτε οι συνάδελφοί του, ένας ομοφυλόφιλος, και από πολλά χρόνια το θύμα εκβιαστών, που τελικά τον έσπρωξαν σ’ αυτό το απελπισμένο μέσο. Ένα ρίγος τρόμου διέτρεξε όλο το στρατό. Όλος ο κόσμος ήξερε ότι σε περίπτωση πολέμου αυτός ο άνθρωπος, μόνος του, θα στοίχιζε τη ζωή σε εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ανθρώπους, και η μοναρχία θα σπρωχνόταν απ’ αυτόν στο βάραθρο· και μόνο εκείνη τη στιγμή καταλάβαμε στην Αυστρία πόσο κοντά στον πόλεμο είμαστε τον προηγούμενο χρόνο.

* *​ 
Αυτή ήταν η πρώτη φορά που η αγωνία μού έσφιξε το λαιμό. Την άλλη μέρα συνάντησα τυχαία τη Μπέρτα φον Ζούτνερ, τη μεγάλη και γενναιόψυχη Κασσάνδρα της εποχής μας. Αριστοκράτισσα, καταγόταν από τις πιο παλιές οικογένειες, είχε ζήσει στην πρώτη της νεότητα τη φρίκη του πολέμου του 1866 στα περίχωρα του πύργου των προγόνων της στη Βοημία. Και με το πάθος μιας Φλωρεντίας Νιχτινγκάλε ανάλαβε για μοναδικό σκοπό στη ζωή της να εμποδίσει έναν δεύτερο πόλεμο, να εμποδίσει γενικά τον πόλεμο. Έγραψε ένα μυθιστόρημα, «Κάτω τα όπλα», που είχε παγκόσμια επιτυχία, οργάνωσε αναρίθμητα ειρηνιστικά συνέδρια και ο θρίαμβος της ζωής της ήταν ότι ξύπνησε τη συνείδηση του Αλφρέδου Νόμπελ, του εφευρέτη της δυναμίτιδας, και τον έπεισε να ιδρύσει το βραβείο Νόμπελ της ειρήνης και της διεθνούς συνεννόησης, για να επανορθώσει το κακό που είχε προξενήσει με τη δυναμίτιδά του. Με πλησίασε καταστενοχωρημένη. «Οι άνθρωποι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι γίνεται», φώναξε με δυνατή φωνή στη μέση του δρόμου, αυτή που συνήθως ήταν τόσο ήρεμη, τόσο ευγενική και τόσο ειρηνική όταν σου μιλούσε. «Ο πόλεμος έχει ήδη κηρυχθεί, και γι’ άλλη μια φορά μάς έκρυψαν τα πάντα, κράτησαν τα πάντα μυστικά. Γιατί μένετε με δεμένα τα χέρια, εσείς οι νέοι άνθρωποι; Εσάς αφορά πρώτα απ’ όλους! Υπερασπιστείτε τους εαυτούς σας, συσπειρωθείτε! Μην αφήνετε να τα κάνουν όλα πάντα μερικές γριές γυναίκες που δεν τις ακούει κανένας».

Της είπα ότι πήγαινα στο Παρίσι· ίσως θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια για μια κοινή εκδήλωση. «Γιατί ίσως;» με πίεσε. «Η κατάσταση είναι χειρότερη από κάθε άλλη φορά. Η μηχανή άρχισε κιόλας να δουλεύει». Δυσκολεύτηκα να την καθησυχάσω, αφού κι εγώ ήμουνα πολύ ανήσυχος.

Αλλά ακριβώς στη Γαλλία χρειάστηκε να θυμηθώ, χάρη σ’ ένα δεύτερο τελείως προσωπικό επεισόδιο, σε ποιο σημείο η γριά γυναίκα, που δεν την παίρναν καθόλου στα σοβαρά στη Βιέννη, είχε δει με προφητικό μάτι το μέλλον. Ήταν ένα πολύ μικρό επεισόδιο, που μου έκανε όμως μια ιδιαίτερα δυνατή εντύπωση. Την άνοιξη του 1914 είχα φύγει με μια φίλη μου για την Τυραίν, για να επισκεφτώ τον τάφο του Λεονάρδο ντα Βίντσι. Περπατούσαμε ώρες ολόκληρες στις ηλιόλουστες και απαλές όχθες του Λουάρ, και το βράδυ είμαστε στ’ αλήθεια κουρασμένοι. Όταν φτάσαμε στη μισοκοιμισμένη πόλη της Τουρ, αποφασίσαμε να πάμε στον κινηματογράφο, αφού πριν πήγα και υποκλίθηκα στο γενέθλιο σπίτι του Μπαλζάκ.

Ήταν ένας μικρός συνοικιακός κινηματογράφος που δεν έμοιαζε σε τίποτα με τα μοντέρνα μέγαρα από χρώμιο και αστραφτερό γυαλί· μια αίθουσα προσαρμοσμένη όπως όπως για το σκοπό της και γεμάτη από κοσμάκη: εργάτες, στρατιώτες, περιβολάρηδες, το πραγματικό κοινό δηλαδή, που φλυαρούσε χαριτωμένα και, μ’ όλο που απαγορευόταν το κάπνισμα, η αίθουσα τη γεμάτη από σύννεφα καπνού από πρόστυχα και στρατιωτικά τσιγάρα. Στην αρχή παρουσίασαν τα επίκαιρα. Ένας ναυτικός αγώνας στην Αγγλία· οι άνθρωποι φλυαρούσαν και γελούσαν. Ακολούθησε μια στρατιωτική παρέλαση στη Γαλλία· κι εδώ πάλι οι θεατές δεν έδειξαν πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Τρίτος πίνακας: «ο αυτοκράτορας Γουλιέλμος επισκέφτεται τον αυτοκράτορα Φραγκίσκο Ιωσήφ». Γνώρισα αμέσως στο πανί την αποβάθρα του φρικτού σιδηροδρομικού σταθμού της Δύσης στη Βιέννη, όπου μερικοί αστυνομικοί περίμεναν την άφιξη του τρένου. Έπειτα ένα σινιάλο: ο γέρος αυτοκράτορας Φραγκίσκος Ιωσήφ, που προχωρούσε μπρος από την τιμητική φρουρά για να υποδεχθεί το φιλοξενούμενό του. Όταν φάνηκε στο πανί, και λίγο κυρτωμένος κιόλας, με κάπως ασταθές βήμα, προχώρησε μπρος στη σειρά της παράταξης. Οι Τουραγκέζοι κορόιδεψαν χαριτωμένα το γεροντάκο με τις άσπρες του φαβορίτες. Έπειτα το τρένο μπήκε στο σταθμό, το πρώτο, το δεύτερο, το τρίτο βαγόνι. Η πόρτα του βαγκόν-σαλόν άνοιξε, και κατέβηκε ο Γουλιέλμος Β΄ με το καλοστριμμένο μουστάκι του και με στολή Αυστριακού στρατηγού.

Τη στιγμή που ο αυτοκράτορας Γουλιέλμος φάνηκε στην οθόνη ξέσπασε αυθόρμητα μέσα στη σκοτεινή αίθουσα μια οχλαγωγία από σφυρίγματα και ποδοχτυπήματα. Όλος ό κόσμος φώναζε και γιουχάιζε, οι άντρες, οι γυναίκες, τα παιδιά. Έφτυναν σαν να τους είχαν προσβάλλει προσωπικά. Φοβήθηκα, φοβήθηκα από τα βάθη της ψυχής μου. Γιατί ένοιωθα πόσο η δηλητηρίαση από την προπαγάνδα του μίσους, που γινόταν τόσα χρόνια τώρα, θα ’πρεπε να είχε κερδίσει έδαφος, αφού εδώ, σε μια επαρχιακή πόλη, οι απονήρευτοι αστοί και στρατιώτες ερεθίστηκαν σε τέτοιο σημείο ενάντια στον αυτοκράτορα, ενάντια στη Γερμανία, ώστε έφτανε μια φευγαλέα εικόνα στο πανί του κινηματογράφου για να βάλει φωτιά στο μπαρούτι. Αυτό κράτησε ένα δευτερόλεπτο, ένα μόνο δευτερόλεπτο. Όταν ακολούθησαν άλλες εικόνες όλα ξεχάστηκαν. Οι άνθρωποι γελούσαν τώρα με την καρδιά τους στο κωμικό φιλμ που ξετυλιγόταν και χτυπούσαν αστεία ο ένας τον άλλον στα μεριά. Εκείνο εκεί δεν κράτησε παρά ένα δευτερόλεπτο, που μου απόδειξε ώς ποιο σημείο ήταν εύκολο σε μια στιγμή σοβαρής κρίσης να ξεσηκωθούν οι λαοί κι από τις δυο μεριές των συνόρων, παρ’ όλες τις προσπάθειες για συμβιβασμό, παρ’ όλες τις δικές μας προσπάθειες.

Όλη εκείνη η βραδιά είχε χαλάσει για μένα. Δεν μπόρεσα να κοιμηθώ. Αν αυτό γινόταν στο Παρίσι, θα ανησυχούσα, αλλά δεν θα ταραζόμουνα σ’ αυτό το σημείο. Αλλά το ότι το μίσος είχε διαβρώσει ώς το βάθος την επαρχία, ώς το βάθος τον αξιαγάπητο και αφελή λαό, αυτό με έκανε να αναρριγώ. Τις επόμενες μέρες διηγόμουνα αυτό το επεισόδιο στους φίλους μου. Οι περισσότεροι δεν το πήραν στα σοβαρά: «Και μεις κοροϊδέψαμε για καλά τη χοντρή βασίλισσα Βικτωρία, εμείς οι Γάλλοι, και δυο χρόνια αργότερα συμμαχήσαμε με την Αγγλία. Δεν τους ξέρεις τους Γάλλους. Η πολιτική δεν μπαίνει πολύ βαθειά μέσα τους». Μόνο ο [Ρομαίν] Ρολλάν έβλεπε αλλιώτικα : «Όσο πιο αφελής είναι ένας λαός, τόσο είναι πιο εύκολο να τον παρασύρεις» (...). Μιλήσαμε μια ώρα ακόμα για το διεθνές σοσιαλιστικό συνέδριο που θα γινόταν στη Βιέννη το άλλο καλοκαίρι, αλλά κι εδώ ακόμα ο Ρολλάν ήταν πιο δύσπιστος από τους άλλους. «Ποιος ξέρει πόσοι θα είναι εκείνοι που θα κρατήσουν όταν θα τοιχοκολληθούν οι διαταγές της επιστράτευσης. Έχουμε μπει σε μια εποχή μεγάλων μαγικών αισθημάτων και ομαδικών υστεριών, και δεν μπορούμε να υπολογίσουμε την δύναμή τους σε περίπτωση πολέμου».

Αλλά, το είπα κι άλλη φορά, τέτοιες στιγμές ανησυχίας πετούσαν σαν ιστοί αράχνης στον αέρα. Σκεφτόμαστε καμιά φορά τον πόλεμο, περίπου όπως θυμόμαστε σε κάποια ευκαιρία το θάνατο: σαν κάτι το πιθανό, χωρίς άλλο το πολύ μακρινό. Και το Παρίσι ήταν πάρα πολύ ωραίο εκείνες τις ανοιξιάτικες μέρες, κι εμείς είμαστε πολύ νέοι και πολύ ευτυχισμένοι.

(...) Οι φίλοι μου με αγαπούσαν όσο ποτέ, και είχα αποκτήσει και καινούργιους σ’ αυτή την ξένη χώρα, σ’ αυτή την «εχθρική» χώρα. Η πόλη ήταν πιο ξέγνοιαστη από κάθε άλλη φορά κι έτσι κοντά στη δική της ξεγνοιασιά, αγαπούσε κανείς και τη δική του. Εκείνες τις τελευταίες μέρες συνόδεψα [ένα Γάλλο φίλο] για μια διάλεξή του στη Ρουέν. Στεκόμαστε τη νύχτα μπροστά στην μητρόπολή της, που τα τόξα της έλαμπαν μαγικά στο φως του φεγγαριού. Τέτοια θαύματα γλυκύτητας μπορούσαν ακόμα να ανήκουν σε μια «πατρίδα»; Δεν ανήκαν τάχα σε όλους μας; 

(...) Χωρίς να νιώθω κανένα φόβο αποχαιρέτησα το Παρίσι μ’ ένα ξέγνοιαστο αποχαιρετισμό, χωρίς καμιά αισθηματολογία, όπως αφήνουμε το σπίτι μας για μερικές βδομάδες. Είχα χαράξει καλά το σχέδιό μου για τους επόμενους μήνες. Ήθελα, αποτραβηγμένος σε κάποια εξοχή της Αυστρίας, να προχωρήσω την εργασία μου για το Ντοστογιέφσκι (που δεν κατάφερε να εκδοθεί παρά ύστερα από πέντε χρόνια), κι έτσι να τελειώσω το βιβλίο μου «Οι τρεις δάσκαλοι», όπου θα έδειχνα τρία από τα μεγαλύτερα έθνη στους πιο μεγάλους τους μυθιστοριογράφους. (...) Το χειμώνα θα έκανα ίσως το ταξίδι μου στη Ρωσία που από καιρό σχεδίαζα με το σκοπό να δημιουργήσω μια ομάδα για την πνευματική μας επικοινωνία. Όλα ήταν ενιαία και σαφή στα μάτια μου· σ’ εκείνα τα τριανταδυό μου χρόνια ο κόσμος μού προσφερόταν ωραίος και γεμάτος νόημα σαν μια θελκτική οπώρα σ’ εκείνο το αχτινοβόλο καλοκαίρι. Και τον αγαπούσα για το παρόν του, και για το ακόμα ωραιότερο μέλλον του.

Τότε, στις 28 Ιουνίου 1914, ξέσπασε στο Σεράγεβο αυτή η πιστολιά που μέσα σ’ ένα δευτερόλεπτο σύντριψε σε χίλια κομμάτια, σαν άδειο πήλινο βάζο, όλον αυτόν τον *κόσμο της σιγουριάς* και της δημιουργικής λογικής, όπου είχαμε ανατραφεί, είχαμε μεγαλώσει και εγκλιματιστεί.
Στέφαν Τσβάιχ. _Ο χθεσινός κόσμος (αναμνήσεις ενός Ευρωπαίου)_. Μετάφραση Μίνας Ζωγράφου – Κωστή Μεραναίου. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Σύγχρονης Λογοτεχνίας, 1954.


​_ Με την αφήγηση του Τσβάιχ μας δίνεται μια άποψη της Υπόθεσης Ρεντλ από άλλη γωνία (όχι ότι μας ενδιαφέρουν οι λεπτομέρειες, αυτές θα τις αποκόμισε ασφαλώς από τον τύπο της εποχής —το ενδιαφέρον βρίσκεται στην απήχηση που είχαν όλα αυτά στη συλλογική συνείδηση). Αλλά ταυτόχρονα ο Τσβάιχ μας μπάζει σε έναν άλλο στίβο, που τον βρίσκω ενδιαφέροντα και θα ήθελα να τον ακολουθήσω: αισθάνεται με όλη τη δύναμη της ψυχής του ότι ανήκει σε έναν κύκλο ανώτερων ανθρώπων, σε μια οιονεί «δημοκρατία του πνεύματος» όλων των Ευρωπαίων, που αίρεται πάνω από τους οποιουσδήποτε διαχωρισμούς, και μιλά σαν εκπρόσωπός της._

_ Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε να ακολουθήσετε τούτο το περιδιάβασμα, κρατήστε στη μνήμη «το διεθνές σοσιαλιστικό συνέδριο που θα γινόταν στη Βιέννη το άλλο καλοκαίρι» (του 1914). Θα μας χρειαστεί._

Υ.Γ. 1. Το βιβλίο του Τσβάιχ _Die Welt von Gestern, Erinnerungen eines Europäers_ μεταφράστηκε τρεις (!) φορές στα ελληνικά:

ως_ Ο χθεσινός κόσμος (αναμνήσεις ενός Ευρωπαίου)_. Μετάφραση Μίνας Ζωγράφου – Κωστή Μεραναίου (Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Σύγχρονης Λογοτεχνίας, 1954), 
ως _Ο χθεσινός κόσμος: αυτοβιογραφία_. Μεταφράση Μαρίας Αυγέρου (Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Όμηρος, 1961), 
και ως _Ο κόσμος του χθες: αναμνήσεις ενός Ευρωπαίου_. Μετάφραση Αλεξίας Καλανταρίδου, Τατιάνας Λιάνη (Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Printa, 2006). 
Υ.Γ. 2. Σε δύο σημεία όπου η μετάφραση του 1954 χωλαίνει αντικατέστησα το κείμενο με αποσπάσματα από τη μετάφραση του 2006 (τα μέρη έχουν αχνότερο χρώμα).
Υ.Γ. 3. Κράτησα ορισμένες μεταφραστικές γραφικότητες ανέγγιχτες. Έχουν κι αυτές τη χάρη τους :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2014)

Ας αναφέρω κι εγώ, μια και δεν το έκανε κανείς ως τώρα, ότι στην ταινία παίζει και η Αθηνά Παπαδημητρίου (και θέλω να δω ποιος θα την έγραφε Ατινά Παπαντιμιτρίου...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2014)

Επίσης, δυο μικρά σχόλια αυστρογνωσίας, με αφορμή το μεταφρασμένο κείμενο του Τσβάιχ:

Τα _φιάκρα_ (πρώτη φορά το είδα έτσι στα ελληνικά, αλλά υποθέτω ότι θα ήταν γνωστό και από τη γαλλική ή την αγγλική χρήση της λέξης) είναι οι παραδοσιακές άμαξες της Βιέννης που ονομάζονται στα ντόπια γερμανικά Fiaker.

Όσο για τη νομπελίστρια Μπέρτα φον Ζούτνερ, ίσως την έχετε στην τσέπη σας μαζί με τον Ελευθέριο Βενιζέλο, αυτή τη στιγμή που διαβάζετε αυτές τις αράδες. 

Έγιναν απίστευτα πολλά μέσα σε αυτά τα 100 χρόνια...


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2014)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τον Τσβάιχ. Ήταν από τις ευχές μου που εκπληρώνονται χωρίς καν να τις εκφράσω δημόσια. 

Ως προς τη μετάφραση, ναι, θα μπορούσαμε να σχολιάσουμε κάποια. Ο _Λουάρ_ για τον _Λίγηρα_ έχει πια ευρύτερη αποδοχή, αλλά η _Φλωρεντία Νιχτινγκάλε_ είναι πολύ διασκεδαστική επιλογή. 

Κρατώ στη μνήμη μου το «διεθνές σοσιαλιστικό συνέδριο που θα γινόταν στη Βιέννη το άλλο καλοκαίρι» (του 1914) και περιμένω να δω πού θα μας χρειαστεί.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 15, 2014)

Σκηνοθέτης "Σαμπό", πάντως, δεν υπάρχει. Ουγγρική λέξη που να μην τονίζεται στην πρώτη συλλαβή δεν υπάρχει. Ο παλιοτόνος μπαίνει για να δείξει ότι εδώ το φωνήεν είναι μακρό. :)

Η "Τυραίν" δεν με ξενίζει καθόλου και δεν μου φαίνεται και κακή επιλογή. Ο Λουάρ με εκπλήσσει λιγάκι, μια και το όνομα του ποταμού έχει παλαιόθεν εξελληνισθεί (δηλαδή από τα χρόνια του Πολύβιου και του Στράβωνα). Η "Νιχτινγκάλε" είναι απλώς κουκουρούκου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> Σκηνοθέτης "Σαμπό", πάντως, δεν υπάρχει. Ουγγρική λέξη που να μην τονίζεται στην πρώτη συλλαβή δεν υπάρχει. Ο παλιοτόνος μπαίνει για να δείξει ότι εδώ το φωνήεν είναι μακρό. :)


Δεν φταίει μόνο ο τόνος, αλλά και οι Ούγγροι του forvo, που το λένε σάμπό. Οι ανεπρόκοποι οι Άγγλοι δεν βάλανε προφορά. Έβαλαν οι Γάλλοι, αλλά δεν συχνάζω εκεί.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν φταίει μόνο ο τόνος, αλλά και οι Ούγγροι του forvo, που το λένε σάμπό. Οι ανεπρόκοποι οι Άγγλοι δεν βάλανε προφορά. Έβαλαν οι Γάλλοι, αλλά δεν συχνάζω εκεί.



:) [το "Σάμπό" ακούγεται λόγω του μακρού]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> :) [το "Σάμπό" ακούγεται λόγω του μακρού]


Να το γράφουμε Σάμπω.... :)


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 15, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να το γράφουμε Σάμπω.... :)



Θεός! Να μη σου πω κι ημίθεος! :)


----------



## Earion (Aug 28, 2014)

Earion said:


> Τότε, στις 28 Ιουνίου 1914, ξέσπασε στο Σεράγεβο αυτή η πιστολιά που μέσα σ’ ένα δευτερόλεπτο σύντριψε σε χίλια κομμάτια, σαν άδειο πήλινο βάζο, όλον αυτόν *τον κόσμο της σιγουριάς* και της δημιουργικής λογικής, όπου είχαμε ανατραφεί, είχαμε μεγαλώσει και εγκλιματιστεί.


*
 Ο κόσμος της σιγουριάς*

​_Μες στη σιωπή και στη γαλήνη αναθρεμμένοι_
_ριχνόμαστε σ’ αυτόν τον κόσμο ξαφνικά,_
_από μυριάδες κύματα παραδαρμένοι._
_Όλα μας γοητεύουν, κι άλλα απλώς αρέσουν·_
_άλλα μας θλίβουν, κι ώρα την ώρα_
_ανήσυχη η ψυχή μας ταλαντεύεται._
_Νιώθουμε πρώτα, κι ύστερα ό,τι νοιώσαμε_
_μακριά μας τ’ αποδιώχνει ο πολύμορφος σίφουνας του κόσμου _
​Γκαίτε​ 

Όταν προσπαθώ να βρω μια ταιριαστή περιγραφή για την εποχή πριν από τον Πρώτο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, στην οποία μεγάλωσα κι εγώ, ελπίζω ότι δίνω την πληρότητά της με μια φράση όταν την αποκαλώ το «χρυσό αιώνα της σιγουριάς». Τα πάντα στη χιλιόχρονη σχεδόν αυστριακή μοναρχία μας φαίνονταν θεμελιωμένα πάνω στη διάρκεια, και το ίδιο το κράτος παρουσιαζόταν ως εγγυητής αυτής της σταθερότητας. Τα δικαιώματα που αναγνώριζε στους πολίτες επικυρώνονταν από τους νόμους του Κοινοβουλίου, απ’ αυτήν τη ελεύθερα εκλεγμένη απ’ το λαό αντιπροσωπεία, και το κάθε καθήκον μας ήταν με σαφήνεια ορισμένο. Το νόμισμά μας, η αυστριακή κορώνα, κυκλοφορούσε σε χρυσά αστραφτερά κέρματα, διασφαλίζοντας έτσι την αξία της. Ο καθένας ήξερε πόσα είχε και πόσα ακριβώς του αναλογούσαν, τι ήταν νόμιμο και τι παράνομο. Για το καθετί υπήρχε κι ένας κανόνας, όλα προκαθορίζονταν με συγκεκριμένα μέτρα και σταθμά. Ο κάτοχος μιας περιουσίας μπορούσε να υπολογίσει ακριβώς τα εισοδήματα που του απόδινε κάθε χρόνο· ο υπάλληλος, ο αξιωματικός έβρισκαν στο ημερολόγιο το χρόνο της προαγωγής ή της συνταξιοδότησής τους. Κάθε οικογένεια έκανε το σταθερό προϋπολογισμό της, ήξερε πόσα είχε να ξοδέψει για να ζήσει και τι θα της χρειαζόταν για τα καλοκαιρινά της ταξίδια και για τα θεάματα. Εξάλλου ένα μικρό ποσό φυλαγόταν με κάθε τρόπο για τα απρόοπτα, για αρρώστιες και γιατρούς. Όποιος είχε σπίτι το θεωρούσε εξασφαλισμένο άσυλο για τα παιδιά του και τα εγγόνια του· τα χτήματα και τα εμπορικά καταστήματα μεταβιβάζονταν από γενιά σε γενιά. Όταν ακόμα το βρέφος βρισκόταν στην κούνια του, έριχναν τον κουμπαρά ή κατέθεταν στο ταμιευτήριο τον πρώτον οβολό για το ταξίδι της ζωής του, ένα μικρό «απόθεμα» για το μέλλον. Τα πάντα σ’ εκείνην τη μεγάλη αυτοκρατορία στέκονταν ακλόνητα στη θέση τους, και στην πιο ανώτερη ο γηραιός αυτοκράτορας. Κι αν τύχαινε να πεθάνει, ξέραμε ή πιστεύαμε, ένας άλλος θα ’παιρνε τη θέση του και τίποτε δε θ’ άλλαζε αυτή την τόσο σοφά συναρμοσμένη τάξη. Κανένας δεν πίστευε στον πόλεμο, σε επαναστάσεις ή ανατροπές. Κάθε ριζική μεταβολή, κάθε βία φαινόταν σχεδόν αδύνατη σ’ αυτήν τη εποχή της λογικής.

Αυτό το αίσθημα της σιγουριάς ήταν ο πιο λαχταριστός θησαυρός για εκατομμύρια όντα, το κοινό ιδανικό της ζωής. Μόνο η απόκτησή της έδινε αξία στη ζωή, και όλο και περισσότεροι άνθρωποι ποθούσαν ένα μερίδιο αυτού του πολύτιμου αγαθού. Στην αρχή μονάχα οι πλούσιοι απολάμβαναν αυτό το πλεονέκτημα, αλλά σιγά σιγά έγινε προσιτό και για τις πλατιές μάζες. Ο αιώνας της σιγουριάς έγινε ο χρυσός αιώνας του θεσμού των ασφαλίσεων. Ασφάλιζαν τα σπίτια τους εναντίον της φωτιάς και των λωποδυτών, τα χωράφια τους εναντίον του χαλαζιού και της πλημμύρας, τη ζωή τους εναντίον των ατυχημάτων και των ασθενειών. Πλήρωναν εισφορές για ισόβιες συντάξεις στα γηρατειά, και μόλις γεννιότανε κορίτσι υπέγραφαν αμέσως ένα συμβόλαιο που θα του εξασφάλιζε την προίκα. Τέλος, ακόμα κι οι εργάτες οργανώθηκαν και κατάκτησαν με επίμονη πάλη καλύτερους μισθούς και ταμεία ασθενείας. Οι υπηρέτες έπαιρναν απ’ τις οικονομίες τους και πλήρωναν για την ασφάλεια των γερατειών τους και για τα έξοδα της κηδείας τους. Μόνο εκείνος που μπορούσε ν΄αντικρίσει το μέλλον χωρίς στενοχώριες μπορούσε να απολαύσει εντελώς αμέριμνος το παρόν.

Ωστόσο, μέσα στη συγκινητική αυτή πεποίθηση ότι η ζωή περιστοιχίζεται από φράχτες δίχως την παραμικρή ρωγμή, απ’ όπου δεν μπορεί να τρυπώσει η ατυχία, και παρά την ευπρέπεια και την μετριοφροσύνη αυτής της άποψης για τη ζωή, υπήρχε μια μεγάλη και επικίνδυνη αλαζονεία. Ο δέκατος ένατος αιώνας, με τον φιλελεύθερο ιδεαλισμό του, πίστευε αληθινά πως ήταν το ίσιο και αλά­θητο μονοπάτι που οδηγούσε στον «καλύτερο των δυνατών κόσμων». Αντίκριζαν με περιφρόνηση τις περασμένες εποχές, με τους πολέμους, τις πείνες και τις εξεγέρσεις τους, πίστευαν πως η ανθρωπότητα δεν είχε φτάσει στην ωριμότητα επειδή δεν ήταν αρκετά απαλλαγμένη απ’ τις προκαταλήψεις. Τώρα όμως θα χρειάζονταν το πολύ μερικές δεκαετίες μέχρι που και το τελευταίο ίχνος δυστυχίας και βίας τελικά να νικηθεί, κι αυτή η πίστη σε μια αδιάκοπη κι ακαταμάχητη «πρόοδο» είχε πράγματι γι’ αυτή τη γενιά όλη τη δύναμη μιας θρησκείας. Πίστευαν στην «πρόοδο» πιο πολύ παρά στη Βίβλο, και αυτό το κύρος του νέου ευαγγελίου επιβεβαιωνόταν κάθε τόσο από τις θαυμαστές κατακτήσεις της επιστήμης και της τεχνικής, που αδιάκοπα ανανεώνονταν. Πραγματικά ολοένα και γινόταν εμφανέστερη, ταχύτερη και ποικιλότερη στο τέλος αυτού του ειρηνικού αιώνα μια γενική άνοδος. Στους δρόμους, αντί για θαμπά φανάρια, ακτινοβολούσαν ηλεκτρικοί λαμπτήρες. Τα μεγάλα καταστήματα ήσαν στολισμένα με την ελκυστική λαμπρότητά τους, απ’ τις μεγάλες αρτηρίες ώς τα προάστια. Είχε φτάσει κιόλας ο καιρός που χάρη στο τηλέφωνο οι άνθρωποι μπορούσαν να συνομιλούν από μακρινές αποστάσεις, να τρέχουν με απίστευτη γρηγοράδα σ’ αμάξια δίχως άλογα, να ορμούν στους αιθέρες και να πραγματοποιούν το όνειρο του Ικάρου. Η άνεση εισχωρούσε απ’ τα πλούσια σπίτια σε κείνα των απλών αστών. Δεν κουβαλούσαν πια το νερό απ’ την πηγή ή απ’ το κανάλι· δεν κουράζονταν ν’ ανάβουν τη φωτιά στην κουζίνα. Η βρομιά εξαφανιζόταν, οι άνθρωποι γίνονταν ωραιότεροι, ρωμαλεότεροι, υγιέστεροι από τότε που ό αθλητισμός χαλύβδωνε και σκληραγωγούσε το κορμί τους. Όλο και σπανιότερα συναντούσε κανείς στους δρόμους ανάπηρους, διανοητικά καθυστερημένους ή ακρωτηριασμένους, κι όλα αυτά τα θαύματα ήταν έργο της επιστήμης, αυτού του αρχάγγελου της προόδου. Και στην κοινωνική ζωή υπήρχε πρόοδος. Χρόνο με το χρόνο καινούργια δικαιώματα δίνονταν στον άνθρωπο, η δικαιοσύνη γίνονταν ηπιότερη και ανθρωπινότερη, κι ακόμα, το πιο μεγάλο πρόβλημα, η εξαθλίωση των μεγάλων μαζών, δεν φαινόταν άλυτο. Το δικαίωμα της ψήφου δινόταν σε ευρύτερες ολοένα τάξεις, που έτσι αποχτούσαν το δικαίωμα να υπερασπίζοντσι τα συμφέροντά τους με νόμιμο τρόπο· κοινωνιολόγοι και καθηγητές συναγωνίζονταν μεταξύ τους για το ποιος θα έκανε τη ζωή του προλετάριου όχι μόνο πιο υγιή, αλλά και πιο ευτυχισμένη. Τι το παράξενο λοιπόν πως ο αιώνας αυτός αυτοθαυμαζόταν αυτάρεσκα στα έργα του και θεωρούσε τα τέλη μιας δεκαετίας ως τον πρόλογο για μια καλύτερη δεκαετία; Δεν πίστευαν πια στην επιστροφή της βαρβαρότητας, όπως θα μπορούσαν να είναι οι πόλεμοι ανάμεσα στους λαούς της Ευρώπης, όπως δεν πίστευαν πια στα φαντάσματα και στους μάγους. Οι πατεράδες μας ήταν διαποτισμένοι από την εμπιστοσύνη που έτρεφαν στην αληθινή δύναμη και την αποτελεσματικότητα της ανοχής και του συμφιλιωτικού πνεύματος. Πίστευαν ειλικρινά πως τα σύνορα και οι διαμάχες ανάμεσα στα έθνη και στις δοξασίες θα συγχωνεύονταν και θα διαλύονταν σιγά σιγά σε μια ενιαία ανθρωπότητα, κι έτσι η ειρήνη και η ασφάλεια, τα πολυτιμότερα αγαθά, θα ανήκαν σ’ όλους τους ανθρώπους.

Εμείς βέβαια σήμερα, έχοντας προ πολλού διαγράψει απ’ το λεξιλόγιό μας τη λέξη «ασφάλεια», εύκολα θα περιγελούσαμε το χαρούμενο παραλήρημα της γενιάς εκείνης που, τυφλωμένη απ’ τον ιδεαλισμό της, πίστευε πως οι πρόοδοι της ανθρωπότητας στις τεχνικές θα συνοδεύονταν μοιραία από μια εξίσου ταχεία ανύψωση των ηθών. Εμείς, που μάθαμε στον καινούργιον αιώνα να μην παραξενευόμαστε πια από κανένα παράφορο ξέσπασμα ομαδικής κτηνωδίας, εμείς που κάθε καινούργια μέρα περιμένουμε φρικαλεότερα πράγματα από την προηγουμένη, είμαστε ακόμα πιο έντονα σκεπτικοί απέναντι στη δυνατότητα ν’ ανυψώσουμε ηθικά τους ανθρώπους. Έπρεπε να είχαμε συμφωνήσει με τον Φρόυντ, που έβλεπε ότι ο πολιτισμός μας ήταν απλώς μια λεπτή φλούδα, έτοιμη να σπάσει σε οποιαδήποτε στιγμή από τις καταστρεπτικές δυνάμεις του υποχθόνιου κόσμου. Έτσι με τον καιρό συνηθίσαμε αναγκαστικά να ζούμε χωρίς στέρεο έδαφος κάτω από τα πόδια μας, δίχως δικαιώματα, ελευθερία, ασφάλεια. Από καιρό εγκαταλείψαμε για χάρη της ίδιας της ύπαρξής μας τη θρησκεία των πατέρων μας, την πίστη τους σε μια γρήγορη και αδιάκοπη εξύψωση της ανθρωπότητας· κοινότοπη φαντάζει σε μας που διαπαιδαγωγηθήκαμε τόσο σκληρά η ανάλαφρη εκείνη αισιοδοξία μπροστά σε μια καταστροφή που έγινε αιτία να χαθούν μονομιάς χίλια χρόνια ανθρώπινου μόχθου. Αλλ’ ακόμη και αν ήταν μόνο μια ψευδαίσθηση αυτή που υπηρέτησαν οι πατέρες μας, ήταν μια θαυμάσια και ευγενής ψευδαίσθηση, πιο ανθρώπινη και πιο γόνιμη από τα σημερινά συνθήματα. Και, παράξενο πράγμα, παρ’ όλες μου τις δοκιμασίες και τις απογοητεύσεις, κάτι μέσα μου δεν μπορεί ν’ αποσπαστεί ολότελα απ’ αυτή την ψευδαίσθηση. Κάθε στοιχείο που αφομοιώνει στο αίμα του ένας άνθρωπος στα παιδικά του χρόνια, από αυτά που απορρέουν από το κλίμα μιας εποχής, δεν αποβάλλεται ποτέ. Και παρ’ όλες τις καθημερινές απογοητεύσεις, παρ’ όλες τις δοκιμασίες και τους εξευτελισμούς που υποφέραμε κι εγώ ο ίδιος κι οι πολυάριθμοι φίλοι μου, μου είναι αδύνατο ν’ απαρνηθώ ανέκκλητα την πίστη της νεότητάς μου και ν’ απελπιστώ οριστικά για μιαν καινούργια ανύψωση κι αναγέννηση. Από την άβυσσο του τρόμου, όπου βαδίζουμε σήμερα ψηλαφητά σαν τυφλοί, με σπαραγμένη την ψυχή και συντριμμένη την καρδιά, αφήνω ακόμα το βλέμμα ν’ αντικρίσει τους αστερισμούς που έλαμπαν πάνω απ’ τα νιάτα μου και παρηγοριέμαι με την πατροπαράδοτη εμπιστοσύνη πως αυτή η παρακμή είναι μόνο μια στιγμιαία διακοπή στον αιώνιο ρυθμό της ασυγκράτητης προόδου.

Τώρα που η μεγάλη θύελλα τον σύντριψε από καιρό, ξέρουμε θετικά πως ο κόσμος αυτός της σιγουριάς ήταν ένα παραμυθένιο κάστρο. Κι όμως οι γονείς μου τον κατοίκησαν σαν να ’ταν ένα γερό πέτρινο σπίτι. Ποτέ λαίλαπα, μα ούτε ακόμα κι ανάλαφρο αεράκι, δεν έφτασε ώς μέσα στη θερμή κι άνετη ζωή τους· φυσικά είχαν προνοήσει ειδικά για τους ισχυρούς ανέμους: ήταν ευκατάστατοι άνθρωποι, που με τον καιρό έγιναν πλούσιοι, και μάλιστα πολύ, και η περιουσία εκείνην τη εποχή τούς σιγούρευε τα πορτοπαράθυρα και τοίχους. Το είδος της ζωής τους ήταν τυπική έκφραση αυτής της «αγαθής εβραίικης μπουρζουαζίας», που πλούτισε τη βιεννέζικη κουλτούρα με τόσες ουσιαστικές αξίες (για τούτο και σε ανταμοιβή της εξολοθρεύτηκε ολότελα), ώστε επιχειρώντας να απεικονίσω τη ειρηνική και σιωπηλή ζωή τους, μου φαίνεται πως στην πραγματικότητα προβαίνω σε μια ολότελα απρόσωπη αφήγηση. Δέκα ή είκοσι χιλιάδες οικογένειες έζησαν στη Βιέννη όπως οι γονείς μου σ’ εκείνον τον αιώνα των σταθερών αξιών.

Η οικογένεια του πατέρα μου καταγόταν απ’ τη Μοραβία. Εκεί, στους μικρούς αγροτικούς συνοικισμούς, οι εβραϊκές κοινότητες ζούσαν αρμονικότερα με τους χωρικούς και τους μικροαστούς. Έτσι δεν είχαν καθόλου αυτό το συναίσθημα της μειονεξίας, ούτε τη ανυπομονησία ν’ αναδειχτούν, καθώς κι εκείνην την ευλυγισία των Εβραίων της Ανατολής, της Γαλικίας. Όντας δυνατοί και ρωμαλέοι απ’ την αγροτική ζωή, τραβούσαν το δρόμο τους ανάμεσα στους κάμπους με σιγουριά και ηρεμία, σαν τους χωρικούς της πατρίδας τους. Χειραφετημένοι από πολύ νωρίς από κάθε στενόκαρδη ορθοδοξία, ήσαν οι φλογεροί οπαδοί της καινούργιας θρησκείας της «προόδου» και πρόσφεραν στο στίβο του πολιτικού φιλελευθερισμού τους πιο αξιοσέβαστους βουλευτές στο Κοινοβούλιο. Όταν μετανάστεψαν στη Βιέννη, προσαρμόστηκαν με καταπληκτική ταχύτητα στην πιο μορφωμένη κοινωνία της πρωτεύουσας, κι η προσωπική τους ανέλιξη συνδεόταν έντονα μ’ όλην την ανοδικήν ορμή της εποχής. Η οικογένειά μας αποτελούσε τυπικό παράδειγμα γι’ αυτήν την εξέλιξη.

Ο παππούς μου, από την πλευρά του πατέρα μου, ήταν έμπορος υφασμάτων…


_Η μετάφραση είναι δικό μου συμπίλημα από τις τρεις μεταφράσεις που έχω υπόψη μου (βλ. #16). Την εισαγωγική στροφή του Γκαίτε προσπάθησα να την αποδώσω όσο μπορούσα καλύτερα (και πάντως καλύτερα από την εκδοχή —την ίδια— που δίνουν και οι τρεις μεταφράσεις που προανέφερα). Το πρωτότυπο είναι αυτό:
_
 *An Lottchen *

Still und eng und ruhig auferzogen,
Wirft man uns auf einmal in die Welt;
Uns umspülen hunderttausend Wogen,
Alles reizt uns, mancherlei gefällt,
Mancherlei verdrießt uns, und von Stund zu Stunden
Schwankt das leichtunruhige Gefühl;
Wir empfinden, und was wir empfunden,
Spült hinweg das bunte Weltgewühl.

και μια αγγλική μετάφραση σε ρίμα:

Rear'd in silence, calmly, knowing nought, 
On the world we suddenly are thrown; 
Hundred thousand billows round us sport; 
All things charm us —many please alone, 
Many grieve us, and as hour on hour is stealing, 
To and fro our restless natures sway; 
First we feel, and then we find each feeling 
By the changeful world-stream borne away.


----------



## Earion (Aug 28, 2014)

Ναυτίλος, Κυριακή, 16 Οκτωβρίου 2011* Ο κόσμος του χθες *​ 
_Ο κόσμος του χθες_ (1942) είναι μια ιδιότυπη αυτοβιογραφία. Την ολοκλήρωσε λίγους μόνο μήνες πριν αυτοκτονήσει, στην Βραζιλία, όπου είχε καταφύγει προσπαθώντας απεγνωσμένα να κρατηθεί μακριά από τον πόλεμο. Στην ουσία πρόκειται για τη βιογραφία μιας γενιάς. Κέντρο της αφήγησής του δεν τόσο ο εαυτός του όσο η ιστορία της εποχής του και οι σημαντικές προσωπικότητες που γνώρισε. Στις σελίδες του βιβλίου του παρελαύνουν ο Ρομαίν Ρολλάν, ο Βεράρεν, ο Φρόυντ, ο Ρίχαρντ Στράους, ο Γκόρκι και άλλοι πολλοί αλλά καμία νύξη για τον Μπρεχτ, τον Μούζιλ ή τον Μπροχ, τους οποίους μάλιστα γνώριζε αρκετά καλά.

Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του βιβλίου είναι μια ελεγεία για τη χρυσή εποχή της Αυστροουγγρικής αυτοκρατορίας των Αψβούργων. Για τον αφελή, γιο βιομήχανου, Τσβάιχ επρόκειτο για έναν «όμορφο κόσμο ηθικό, αγγελικά πλασμένο»... Δημοκρατία, ειρήνη, ευημερία και ακμή όλων των πτυχών του πολιτισμού χαρακτήριζαν την εποχή εκείνη! Τα μελανά σημεία δεν ήταν παρά ελάχιστα: το οπισθοδρομικό εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα και κάποια υποκρισία όσον αφορά στην αστική ηθική. Αλλά κι αυτά ακόμα δεν ήταν παρά χαριτωμένα μικροεμπόδια, που άνθρωποι με ισχυρή θέληση σαν αυτόν, μπορούσαν να παρακάμψουν! 

Όλα αυτά μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 1914. Στα τέλη του Ιούνη, κι ενώ ο Τσβάιχ απολάμβανε τα λουτρά του στο Μπάντεν της Αυστρίας, ο διάδοχος του αυτοκρατορικού θρόνου Φραγκίσκος Φερδινάνδος, αντιπαθής άλλωστε, δολοφονείται στη Βοσνία. Στο ωραιότερο ίσως κεφάλαιο του βιβλίου («Οι πρώτες ώρες του πολέμου του 1914») περιγράφει με εξαιρετικό τρόπο από τη μια την καλοκαιρινή ανεμελιά και από την άλλη το καζάνι που ετοιμαζόταν να εκραγεί. Είναι εντυπωσιακό το πώς ο Τσβάιχ συνεχίζει, δύο βδομάδες αργότερα, τις διακοπές του στις πλαζ της Οστάνδης έχοντας πίστη στην αιώνια ειρήνη. Τελικά, θα αναγκαστεί να πάρει το τελευταίο, στην κυριολεξία, τρένο για την Αυστρία ενώ ο πόλεμος ξεσπούσε...
Οι άνθρωποι συνέχιζαν τα μπάνια τους, τα ξενοδοχεία παρέμεναν γεμάτα, κι οι παραθεριστές εξακολουθούσαν να συνωστίζονται στην πίστα σουλατσάρωντας, φλυαρώντας και γελώντας. Αλλά για πρώτη φορά, ένα νέο στοιχείο έκανε την εμφάνισή του. Ξαφνικά, είδαμε να ξεπροβάλλουν στη πλαζ Βέλγοι στρατιώτες, πράγμα παράδοξο, αφού σε κανονικές συνθήκες δεν έρχονταν ποτέ εκεί. Σκυλιά έσερναν τα μυδραλιοβόλα μέσα σε μικρά οχήματα --κάτι που αποτελούσε μια περίεργη ιδιαιτερότητα του βελγικού στρατού...​ 
Εξαιρετικές είναι και οι σελίδες όπου ο συγγραφέας περιγράφει τις μελανές μέρες που ακολούθησαν την ήττα της Αυστρίας, με τη δυστυχία, την πείνα και τη μαύρη αγορά να κυριαρχούν στην καθημερινότητα των κατοίκων του Ζάλτσμπουργκ. Ο Τσβάιχ επιστρέφει, μετά το τέλος του πολέμου από την Ελβετία, στην μικρή αυτή πόλη, όπου στο μεταξύ έχει αγοράσει ένα σπίτι («έναν πυργίσκο που δεν διέθετε παρά εννέα δωμάτια») σε ένα δασόφυτο λόφο, στον Kapuzinerberg, για να περάσει τις δύσκολες αυτές μέρες μακριά από την μεγαλούπολη της Βιέννης. 
Κάθε κάθοδός μας στην πόλη ήταν τότε ένα γεγονός που μας συνέτριβε. Για πρώτη φορά αντίκρισα το λιμό στα κιτρινιάρικα κι επικίνδυνα μάτια που περιφέρονταν στους δρόμους. Το μαύρο ψωμί τριβόταν κι είχε την πικρή γεύση της πίσσας και της κόλλας, ο καφές ήταν ένα αφέψημα από κριθάρι, η μπίρα ένα άνοστο κιτρινωπό νεροζούμι, η σοκολάτα χρωματισμένη άμμος και οι πατάτες παγωμένες. Οι περισσότεροι εκτρέφανε κουνέλια για να μην ξεχάσουν ολότελα τη γεύση του κρέατος, στον κήπο μας ένας νεαρός σκότωνε σκίουρους για το κυριακάτικο γεύμα, ενώ καλοθρεμμένα σκυλιά και γάτες πολύ σπάνια επέστρεφαν ζωντανά, όταν ξεμάκραιναν λίγο στους περιπάτους τους...​ 








Διάβασα τον _Χθεσινό κόσμο_ με πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Αναμφίβολα πρόκειται για ένα μοναδικό ντοκουμέντο, αλλά με ενοχλούσε συνεχώς το γεγονός ότι «ο συγγραφέας αυτού του βιβλίου δεν ζούσε τελικά μέσα στον κόσμο, αλλά στην άκρη του. Τα χρυσά κάγκελα αυτού του μοναδικού προστατευμένου φυσικού πάρκου ήταν πολύ χονδρά και εμπόδιζαν στους κατοίκους του κάθε ματιά και κάθε εικόνα που θα μπορούσε να ενοχλήσει τη ζωή και την απόλαυσή τους», όπως γράφει χαρακτηριστικά η Χάννα Άρεντ. Με ενοχλούσε επίσης η ψεύτικη μετριοφροσύνη του και η συνεχής προσπάθεια του να παρουσιάζεται ως ένας σχεδόν μποέμ καλλιτέχνης. Ωστόσο, οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι υπάρχουν και στιγμές αφοπλιστικής ειλικρίνειας, ιδιαίτερα όταν ανήμπορος παρακολουθεί τη μυθική του εποχή να καταρρέει.
Οι μάζες εξεγείρονταν, κι εμείς γράφαμε και σχολιάζαμε ποιήματα. Δεν βλέπαμε τα πύρινα σημάδια στον τοίχο κι απολαμβάναμε αμέριμνοι τα ακριβά εδέσματα της τέχνης, όπως άλλοτε ο βασιλιάς Βαλτάσαρ, χωρίς να φοβόμαστε να κοιτάξουμε το μέλλον. Και μοναχά δεκαετίες αργότερα, όταν γκρεμίστηκαν στα κεφάλια μας στέγες και τείχη, συνειδητοποιήσαμε πως τα θεμέλια είχαν υποσκαφτεί από καιρό και πως η έλευση του νέου αιώνα, είχε σηματοδοτήσει την αρχή του τέλους της ατομικής ελευθερίας στην Ευρώπη.​ 
Επίσης έχει ενδιαφέρον να διαβαστεί μια απομυθοποίηση του βιβλίου (είναι διαθέσιμη στο διαδίκτυο) αλλά και του Τσβάιχ ως ανθρώπου και συγγραφέα από τον Michael Hofmann στο _London Review of Books _με τίτλο: Vermicular Dither, 28/1/2010 με αφορμή την πρόσφατη έκδοση του έργου στα αγγλικά. Πρόκειται για ένα άρθρο που προκάλεσε πολλές διαμαρτυρίες. Μιλάει αρκετά υποτιμητικά για τον Τσβάιχ ("not a pacifist much less an activist but a passivist") καταρρίπτει πολλούς ισχυρισμούς του στη αυτοβιογραφία ως ψευδείς με στοιχεία από την αλληλογραφία του (ειδικά αυτούς που έχουν να κάνουν με το ρόλο του ως ειρηνιστή) και που από δειλία μια ζωή την «κοπάναγε» μακριά από κάθε κίνδυνο: Στον πρώτο πόλεμο στην Ελβετία, στον δεύτερο στο Λονδίνο και μετά στο Μπαθ, λόγω βομβαρδισμών. Μετά τις απειλές του Χίτλερ για εισβολή στην Αγγλία καταφεύγει στις ΗΠΑ κι όταν ο Ρούζβελτ αποφασίζει να εμπλακεί στον πόλεμο την κάνει για Βραζιλία αλλά επειδή και το Ρίο δεν του φαινόταν αρκετά ασφαλές αποσύρεται τελικά σε ένα ορεινό θέρετρο. Η αλήθεια όμως είναι ότι, στην αυτοβιογραφία του, ο ίδιος ομολογεί το μεγαλύτερο ελάττωμά του: τη δειλία! Στη φωτογραφία είναι με τη δεύτερη γυναίκα του, τη Λόττε, στη Βραζιλία λίγο πριν αυτοκτονήσουν, το 1942.


----------



## Earion (Oct 12, 2014)

*Γιατί η Ευρώπη έφτασε στον πόλεμο*

*Η Ευρώπη ώς το 1914

 του Τζ. Μ. Ρόμπερτς*​
_Τα αίτια του Μεγάλου Πολέμου δεν βρίσκονται μόνο στη συσσώρευση πολιτικού και στρατιωτικού δυναμικού των μεγάλων δυνάμεων. Υπήρχε επιπλέον «μια παράξενη διάθεση στην ατμόσφαιρα» εκείνο το μοιραίο καλοκαίρι του 1914. Κι αυτή τον έκανε, τουλάχιστον κατά την έκρηξή του, τον πιο δημοφιλή πόλεμο στην ιστορία_.

Το 1911 ο Τζωρτζ Γκουτς (G. P. Gouch), ένας Άγγλος ιστορικός που μέχρι την προηγούμενη χρονιά είχε διατελέσει βουλευτής των Φιλελευθέρων, δημοσίευσε ένα μικρό βιβλίο με τον τίτλο _Ιστορία της εποχής μας, 1885–1911_. Αξίζει ακόμα και σήμερα να το διαβάσει κανείς, αν μη τι άλλο γιατί οι καταληκτήριες προτάσεις του εκφράζουν μια αισιοδοξία για τα διεθνή ζητήματα που σήμερα έχει σχεδόν εκλείψει. Μολονότι πέντε εκατομμύρια άνδρες βρίσκονταν εκείνη τη στιγμή υπό τα όπλα στην Ευρώπη, «μπορούμε ωστόσο», διαβεβαίωνε ο συγγραφέας, «να ατενίζουμε μπροστά μας με εμπιστοσύνη την εποχή που ο πόλεμος μεταξύ των πολιτισμένων εθνών θα θεωρείται κάτι τόσο παρωχημένο όσο η μονομαχία, και που οι ειρηνοποιοί θα ονομάζονται τέκνα του Θεού».

Έτσι μιλούσε τότε η περήφανη, γεμάτη αυτοπεποίθηση, φιλελεύθερη, ανθρωπιστική Ευρώπη που είχε οικοδομηθεί την προηγούμενη πεντηκονταετία. Προτού περάσουν τρία χρόνια είχε τιναχτεί στον αέρα, κι από εκείνη την έκρηξη ο κόσμος δεν έχει συνέλθει τελείως.

Αξίζει να αναλογιστούμε πόσο τεράστιο ήταν το πλήγμα που καταφέρθηκε σ’ αυτή την αυτοπεποίθηση μετρώντας και μόνο την κλίμακα μεγέθους των όσων ακολούθησαν. Ο πόλεμος, που άρχισε την 1η Αυγούστου 1914, όταν η Γερμανία κήρυξε τον πόλεμο στη Ρωσία, ήταν ο πρώτος από μια σειρά πολέμων που έμελλε να συγκαταλεχθούν αργότερα σε έναν, στον «Μεγάλο Πόλεμο». Η σύρραξη μεταξύ Αυστροουγγαρίας και Σερβίας —έκφραση μιας βαθύτερης σύγκρουσης που θα ξεσπούσε γρήγορα μεταξύ Αυστροουγγαρίας και Ρωσίας— και ο πόλεμος μεταξύ Γαλλίας και Γερμανίας, που ακολούθησε ευθύς αμέσως, δεν είχαν παρά ελάχιστη λογική σύνδεση. Τι δουλειά είχε η Βιέννη με την Αλσατία ή οι Γάλλοι με την τύχη της Σερβίας; Ότι θα αναμιγνύονταν και οι Βρετανοί σε αυτόν φαινόταν παράξενο σε πολλούς ανθρώπους και από τις δύο πλευρές της Μάγχης. Και αυτό ήταν μόνον η αρχή. Ιαπωνία, Τουρκία, Κίνα, Σιάμ —ο κατάλογος των εμπολέμων επρόκειτο να μακρύνει μέχρι που να συμπεριλάβει όλες τις μεγάλες χώρες, μη αφήνοντας απ’ έξω κανένα τμήμα της υδρογείου. Τριάντα δύο «νικήτριες» χώρες επρόκειτο ν’ αντιπροσωπευτούν στη Διάσκεψη της Ειρήνης στα 1919. Ορισμένες από αυτές δεν υπήρχαν καν το 1914 και είκοσι δύο από αυτές δεν ήταν ευρωπαϊκές. Στο μεταξύ Μπαλούτσοι και Βιετναμέζοι είχαν μεταφερθεί για να πολεμήσουν στη Γαλλία, Αμερικανοί και Ιάπωνες είχαν αποβιβαστεί στο Βλαδιβοστόκ, Καναδοί στον Αρχάγγελο και Αυστραλοί στην Παλαιστίνη, ενώ Γερμανοί και Βρετανοί είχαν αλληλοσφαγεί στις θάλασσες της οικουμένης, από τα παράλια της Χιλής ώς τις Δυτικές Προσβάσεις (το τμήμα του Ατλαντικού ανοιχτά των Βρετανικών Νησιών). Ουσιαστικά ο πόλεμος τελείωσε στα 1923, όταν οι Έλληνες και οι Τούρκοι έκλεισαν ειρήνη.

Την ασυνήθιστη αυτή έκρηξη βίας κανένας σχεδόν δεν την προέβλεπε στα 1914. Αν και πολλοί εκείνη την εποχή φοβούνταν τον πόλεμο, λίγοι φαντάζονταν τέτοιο κολοσσιαίο ολοκαύτωμα. Εν μέρει αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι, άπαξ και άρχισε, ο πόλεμος ακολούθησε τη δική του απρόβλεπτη λογική. Οι δύο παρατάξεις ήταν περίπου ισοδύναμες στην εκκίνησή του, κι αυτό τις οδήγησε σε προσπάθειες αφενός να εξασφαλίσουν ένα προβάδισμα υπεροχής ικανό να εγγυηθεί τη νίκη και αφετέρου να προσεταιριστούν νέους συμμάχους. Και τα δύο αυτά επέτειναν και επεξέτειναν τον πόλεμο. Ωστόσο πολλά απ’ όσα ακολούθησαν ήταν στοιχεία συστατικά της παγκόσμιας κατάστασης και προ παντός της κατάστασης της Ευρώπης, του κέντρου του κόσμου, στις παραμονές της έκρηξης.

Ο ψυχικός κλονισμός από τον πόλεμο οδήγησε γρήγορα στην αναζήτηση όσων ευθύνονταν για την έναρξή του. Αυτή ήταν η πρώτη μορφή της προσπάθειας να εξηγηθεί ένα τόσο εκπληκτικό συμβάν και έμελλε να συνεχιστεί για πολλά χρόνια. Στην πιο ωμή μορφή της εκφράστηκε με λαϊκά συνθήματα. Το «Κρεμάλα στον Κάιζερ» της Μεγάλης Βρετανίας είχε τα αντίστοιχά του σε άλλες χώρες. Ορισμένοι όμως αναζητούσαν ενόχους και στην πατρίδα τους. Ακόμα και πριν από το 1914 ριζοσπάστες και ειρηνόφιλοι κατηγορούσαν την κυβέρνηση των Φιλελευθέρων και τον υπουργό των εξωτερικών σερ Έντουαρντ Γκρέυ επειδή έταξε τη χώρα στο πλευρό της Γαλλίας χωρίς εξουσιοδότηση από το Κοινοβούλιο. Διαφορετική ήταν η κριτική που έκαναν προσωπικά στον Γκρέυ οι Γερμανοί: αν είχε υπάρξει πιο σαφής, έλεγαν, αν είχε ξεκαθαρίσει ότι η Μεγάλη Βρετανία θα παρενέβαινε σε ένα πόλεμο μεταξύ Γαλλίας και Γερμανίας, η γερμανική κυβέρνηση δεν θα έφτανε σε πόλεμο.






Μερικοί προτιμούσαν να ρίχνουν το βάρος σε ολόκληρα σύνολα ανθρώπων. Οι Γερμανοί κατηγορούσαν τους Βρετανούς επειδή, κατά τη γερμανική άποψη, δεν τους άφηναν να κερδίσουν μια «θέση στον ήλιο». Οι Βρετανοί έτειναν να ανακαλύπτουν στους Γερμανούς και στη γερμανική ιστορία μια τάση δεσποτισμού. Οι ριζοσπάστες και οι σοσιαλιστές χτυπούσαν κάποιους —μάλλον ασαφώς προσδιοριζόμενους— «καπιταλιστές» ότι τάχα είχαν ωθήσει τον κόσμο στον πόλεμο, είτε χειριζόμενοι την εξωτερική πολιτική έτσι ώστε να εξασφαλίζουν τις υπερπόντιες επενδύσεις τους και το εμπόριο, είτε ενθαρρύνοντας τους εξοπλισμούς, που κρατούσαν σε κίνηση τα εργοστάσιά τους και απέδιδαν μεγάλα μερίσματα. Όσο αληθοφανή κι αν θεωρήθηκαν κάποτε αυτά τα επιχειρήματα, οι ιστορικοί τα έχουν εγκαταλείψει τόσο αυτά όσο και τις γενικές, σχηματικές ερμηνείες των αιτίων του πολέμου με βάση τα οικονομικά συμφέροντα.








Σήμερα προτιμούμε να δίνουμε λιγότερη έμφαση στην προσωπική ευθύνη και στις προσωπικές πολιτικές εκτός από τις περιπτώσεις λίγων, σαφώς προσδιοριζόμενων και συγκεκριμένων κρίσιμων αποφάσεων. Δεν χρειάζεται να φτάσουμε στο σημείο να πούμε ότι κανένας και ποτέ δεν ήταν υπεύθυνος για οτιδήποτε το αποφασιστικό (οι πράξεις του Γουλιέλμου Β΄ και των στρατιωτικών συμβούλων του από μόνες τους θα στερούσαν μια τέτοια αντίληψη από κάθε λογική), δεχόμαστε όμως ότι οι πολιτικοί συχνά έχουν λιγότερη ελευθερία ενέργειας απ’ όσο νομίζουν, και ότι οι συγκυρίες είναι εξίσου σημαντικές για τη διαμόρφωση των αποφάσεών τους όσο και οι ιδιωτικές τους αντιλήψεις για το τι επιθυμούν. Αν προσεγγίσουμε με αυτό τον τρόπο τον κόσμο του 1914, ποιο να ήταν άραγε το χαρακτηριστικό στη φύση και στη δομή του που κατά τη σημερινή οπτική, πρώτον, φαίνεται ότι έφερε κοντά την πιθανότητα του πολέμου και, δεύτερον, από τη στιγμή που ξέσπασε τον έκανε τόσο καταστροφικό;

 *Το διπλωματικό «σύστημα»*

Το φταίξιμο ρίχτηκε στο ίδιο το διεθνές σύστημα. Σε μια εποχή τόσο πλήρη από διαπληκτισμούς και φιλονικίες φαντάζει παράδοξο να μιλά κανείς για «σύστημα». Κι όμως υπήρχε σε αρκετό βαθμό η επίγνωση ότι όλοι συμμερίζονταν κοινές αρχές και πρακτικές, τόσο που να επιτρέπεται να χρησιμοποιείται αυτός ο όρος. Οι διπλωμάτες όλων των χωρών αλληλοκατανοούνταν με μια έννοια με την οποία ίσως να μην το κάνουν σήμερα, όπου βαθιές ιδεολογικές διαφορές πιθανόν να τους χωρίζουν στα θεμελιώδη. Η έννοια του εθνικού συμφέροντος αποτελούσε την παραδεδεγμένη βάση του έργου τους. Μετριαζόταν όμως από μια ευρύτερη συμφωνία στο ότι μόνο ζωτικές απειλές κατά των ιδίων συμφερόντων ενός έθνους μπορούσαν να δικαιολογήσουν πόλεμο ή κάποια βάναυση προσβολή της αξιοπρέπειάς του (αφού η διατήρηση της αξιοπρέπειας ήταν μέρος του εθνικού συμφέροντος). Όλοι θεωρούσαν δεδομένο ότι, αν επερχόταν ο πόλεμος, καμιά δύναμη δεν θα επιδίωκε να μεταβάλει θεμελιωδώς τους θεσμούς της άλλης. Δεν θα λειτουργούσε ως όπλο, ας πούμε, η έκκληση προς επανάσταση, και η ειρήνη θα κλεινόταν στο τέλος με βάση νέες προσαρμογές διαχρονικών συμφερόντων.

Αυτό το πλαίσιο κοινών κατεστημένων αντιλήψεων ενισχυόταν από το γεγονός ότι το έργο της διπλωματίας ήταν τότε υπόθεση σχεδόν αποκλειστικά επαγγελματιών διπλωματών, οι οποίοι είχαν αναπτύξει ένα πολύ αποτελεσματικό πνεύμα κλειστής ομάδας με τις ανάλογες δεξιότητες. Στα 1914 μπορούσαν ανασκοπώντας να απαριθμήσουν ως απόδειξη της επιτυχίας των μεθόδων τους μια μακρά διαδοχή τραγωδιών που είχαν αποσοβηθεί και κρίσεων που είχαν ξεπεραστεί. Ένα δεδομένο επισκίαζε όλα τα άλλα: από το 1871 και μετά δεν είχε εκδηλωθεί πόλεμος μεταξύ μεγάλων δυνάμεων στην Ευρώπη και υπ’ αυτή την έννοια η ευρωπαϊκή ήπειρος απολάμβανε το μακρύτερο διάστημα ειρήνης από την εποχή της Μεταρρύθμισης και μετά.

Η «Ευρωπαϊκή Συναυλία», όπως είχε αποκληθεί τον 19ο αιώνα, ήταν ακόμα πραγματικότητα κατά το ότι οι ευρωπαϊκές μεγάλες δυνάμεις είχαν την τάση, μέχρι πρόσφατα, να ενεργούν από συμφώνου για να αποτρέπουν απειλές κατά της ειρήνης. Επανειλημμένα το είχαν πετύχει αυτό, και φυσικά για τους περισσότερους πολιτικούς σημασία είχαν μόνον οι ευρωπαϊκές μεγάλες δυνάμεις. Αυτό δεν ήταν παράλογο. Τα δυσοίωνα σημάδια ενός πολύ διαφορετικού μέλλοντος είχαν ήδη φανεί: ένας πόλεμος είχε ξεσπάσει μεταξύ Ρωσίας και Ιαπωνίας και οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες είχαν απογυμνώσει την Ισπανία από τις κτήσεις της στην Καραϊβική και τις Φιλιππίνες. Αλλά οι προάγγελοι αυτοί μιας νέας εποχής στην παγκόσμια πολιτική δεν ανέτρεπαν τα επιτεύγματα των διπλωματών στην Ευρώπη, γιατί στα 1914 η Ευρώπη εξακολουθούσε να καθορίζει τις τύχες του κόσμου. 

Κι όμως αυτό το παραδοσιακό «διπλωματικό σύστημα» κατηγορήθηκε ως υπεύθυνο της καταστροφής. Κατά μία έννοια αυτό είναι αυταπόδεικτο: ο πόλεμος εξερράγη στα 1914 και η παλαιά διπλωματία δεν τον σταμάτησε. Πολλοί μελετητές της κρίσης έχουν καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι οι πολιτικοί που προσπαθούσαν να αντιμετωπίσουν την κρίση ήταν σε υπερβολικό βαθμό φυλακισμένοι μέσα στις συμβατικές τους αντιλήψεις και πολύ απρόθυμοι να εγκαταλείψουν το γνωστό τους πλέγμα ιδεών ώστε να μπορέσουν να κυριαρχήσουν στα πράγματα, όπως ίσως θα μπορούσε να έχει κάνει ένας Βίσμαρκ. Είναι μια κατηγορία που είναι ευκολότερο να τη διατυπώσει κανείς παρά να την αποδείξει ή να την απορρίψει. Εκείνο που μπορεί να παρατηρήσει κανείς αμερόληπτα είναι ότι η συμβατική διπλωματία προϋπέθετε πως οι επιδιώξεις των μεγάλων δυνάμεων ήταν ορθολογικές και αρκετά μετριοπαθείς, ώστε οι διαπραγματεύσεις να καταλήγουν στη μεταξύ τους συνδιαλλαγή. Και ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν ήταν πλέον δυνατό από τη στιγμή που μερικές από αυτές τις δυνάμεις είχαν φτάσει να πιστέψουν, όπως έγινε το 1914, ότι η ίδια η ύπαρξή τους βρισκόταν σε κίνδυνο. 

Ωστόσο η επίθεση κατά της παλαιάς διπλωματίας δεν γίνεται συνήθως πάνω σ’ αυτή τη βάση. Συνηθέστερα διατυπώνεται η άποψη ότι ο διεθνής μηχανισμός από τη φύση του είχε κάποιο ελάττωμα που κατέστησε στο τέλος αναπόφευκτη τη σύρραξη, και το ελάττωμα αυτό έχει ταυτιστεί με τον «εφιάλτη των συμμαχιών», αυτόν τον εφιάλτη που τόσο φοβόταν ο Βίσμαρκ και που ήταν καθολική σχεδόν πραγματικότητα στα 1914. Είχε ήδη από καιρό υπογραμμιστεί ότι οι συμμαχίες έφερναν ένα επικίνδυνα μηχανιστικό και ντετερμινιστικό στοιχείο στη διεθνή ζωή: άραγε από τη στιγμή που θα ξεκινούσε να γυρνά ένα γρανάζι, όλος ο μηχανισμός δεν θα έμπαινε αναγκαστικά σε κίνηση; Όσοι το φοβούνταν αυτό είχαν στο νου τους δύο κυρίως συμμαχίες: τη γαλλορωσική, που είχε υπογραφεί στα 1894, και την Τριπλή Συμμαχία Γερμανίας, Αυστροουγγαρίας και Ιταλίας, που συστάθηκε στα 1882, και αργότερα τροποποιήθηκε και συμπεριέλαβε τη Ρουμανία. Με αυτές τις πράξεις, ειπώθηκε, η Ευρώπη χωρίστηκε σε δύο ένοπλα στρατόπεδα και οι πιθανότητες του πολέμου αυξήθηκαν απροσμέτρητα.

Όλα αυτά είναι πάρα πολύ απλοϊκά. Χρειάζονται διασαφήσεις. Η Τριπλή Συμμαχία, λόγου χάρη, δεν ήταν καθόλου σταθερή. Η Ιταλία δεν επρόκειτο να μπει στον πόλεμο το 1914 στο πλευρό των συμμάχων της και ήταν ήδη από τότε γνωστό στη Βιέννη και στο Βερολίνο ότι δεν μπορούσαν να βασιστούν στη Ρουμανία. Τελικά και οι δύο χώρες βγήκαν στον πόλεμο, αλλά ...με την άλλη πλευρά. Και η γαλλο-ρωσική συνθήκη συνομολογήθηκε αρχικά σαν βάση συνεργασίας κατά της Μεγάλης Βρετανίας. Οι όροι της, όσοι αφορούσαν τη Γερμανία, προβλέπονταν ως παρεπόμενα γερμανικής ενέργειας. Μόνο αν η Γερμανία έκανε επίθεση κατά της Ρωσίας θα βοηθούσε η Γαλλία τη σύμμαχό της. Τελικά η συμμαχία δεν λειτούργησε ποτέ, γιατί η Γερμανία υπερέβη το ζήτημα της εμπλοκής της Γαλλίας κηρύσσοντάς της τον πόλεμο. Παρομοίως η Εγκάρδια Συνεννόηση (_Entente_ _cordiale_) καθόλου δεν σήμαινε γαλλοβρετανική συμμαχία κατά της Γερμανίας. Βεβαίως το Αγκαντίρ είχε προκαλέσει συγκίνηση και είχε συσφίξει τους ανεπίσημους δεσμούς μεταξύ Λονδίνου και Παρισιού. Ωστόσο κι αυτό ήταν απροσδόκητο αποτέλεσμα, γιατί η γαλλική κυβέρνηση εκείνου του καιρού ήλπιζε να καλλιεργήσει καλύτερες σχέσεις με τη Γερμανία. Στα 1914 οι Βρετανοί είχαν πλέον ξεπεράσει την ανησυχία τους για τη ναυπήγηση των γερμανικών θωρηκτών, και ώς τις παραμονές του πολέμου οι αγγλογερμανικές σχέσεις ήταν καλύτερες απ’ ό,τι όλη την προηγούμενη εικοσαετία.

Οι ευρωπαϊκές συμμαχίες δεν ήταν αυτές που καθόρισαν την έκταση της σύρραξης. Ο Μεγάλος Πόλεμος βέβαια επικεντρώθηκε κυρίως στην Ευρώπη και η επίδρασή του στην παγκόσμια ιστορία έγινε μέσω της ζημιάς που έκανε στην Ευρώπη· αλλά ήταν πόλεμος σε όλη την υφήλιο. Η συμμετοχή της Μεγάλης Βρετανίας το έκανε αυτό αναπόφευκτο, υπήρχαν όμως και άλλες ακόμα αιτίες. Λόγω παραδόσεων, γεωγραφίας και εσωτερικής πολιτικής κανείς δεν μπορούσε να διανοηθεί ότι οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες θα αναμιγνύονταν στις ευρωπαϊκές διενέξεις το 1914, δύο όμως άλλα μη ευρωπαϊκά κράτη —η Ιαπωνία και η Τουρκία— περιεπλάκησαν σχεδόν από την αρχή, κατά παράξενο ωστόσο τρόπο.

Η θέση της Ιαπωνίας στα 1914 διαπερνούσε όλο το σύστημα των ευρωπαϊκών συμμαχιών. Ήταν η μόνη επίσημη σύμμαχος των Βρετανών, οι οποίοι είχαν στραφεί προς αυτήν λόγω του παραδοσιακού φόβου τους για τη Ρωσία στην Ασία και λόγω της απειλής που δημιουργούσε για τα συμφέροντά τους η διαφαινόμενη αποσύνθεση της Κίνας. Η συμμαχία επιστέφθηκε με την ιαπωνική νίκη κατά της Ρωσίας το 1905. Δύο χρόνια αργότερα ένα αγγλορωσικό σύμφωνο προσπάθησε να ξεκαθαρίσει μερικά από τα ευαίσθητα προβλήματα που χώριζαν ακόμα το Λονδίνο και την Πετρούπολη. Αλλά και πάλι, στα 1914 τα δύο κράτη έριζαν για την Περσία το ίδιο έντονα όσο και όλα τα προηγούμενα χρόνια. Με άλλα λόγια, δεν ήταν οι επίσημες συμμαχίες εκείνες που δημιούργησαν την παράδοξη κατάσταση στα τέλη Αυγούστου του 1914, να βρίσκονται δηλαδή η Μεγάλη Βρετανία, η Ιαπωνία και η Ρωσία στο ίδιο στρατόπεδο σύμμαχοι εναντίον της Γερμανίας.

 *Ο αγώνας για τα Βαλκάνια*

Η Τουρκία επίσης περιπλέχθηκε ολοκληρωτικά και ίσως αναπόφευκτα στον πόλεμο, όχι όμως λόγω της επίσημης διπλωματίας. Μία από τις ονομασίες που θα μπορούσαν να δοθούν στον Μεγάλο Πόλεμο είναι «ο τελευταίος πόλεμος της Τουρκικής Διαδοχής». Η ιστορία της ανατολικής Ευρώπης από τον 17ο αιώνα και μετά είναι η ιστορία των προσπαθειών να διανεμηθεί η λεία και να καλυφθεί το κενό που άφηνε πίσω της η αργή συρρίκνωση μιας τουρκικής ισχύος που κάποτε περιλάμβανε έως και την Ουγγαρία και είχε ξεδιπλωθεί μέχρι στα τείχη της Βιέννης. Το τελευταίο στάδιο της διάλυσης της Ευρωπαϊκής Τουρκίας άρχισε με τους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους του 1912. Ο Β΄ Βαλκανικός Πόλεμος αποκάλυψε ότι οι διαμάχες μεταξύ των διεκδικητών της τουρκικής κληρονομιάς —των «νέων χωρών» που είχαν εμφανιστεί στα Βαλκάνια τον 19ο αιώνα— ήταν εξίσου πιθανές όσο και οι διαμάχες μεταξύ των δυναστειών των Αψβούργων και των Ρομανόφ, που επί τόσον καιρό παρακολουθούσαν με καχυποψία η μία τις προόδους της άλλης σε βάρος της Τουρκίας.

Εδώ πράγματι βρίσκεται ένα αληθινό σπέρμα του πολέμου. Δύο μεγάλα κράτη επιζητούσαν ισχύ και επιρροή σε μια περιοχή την οποία η τουρκική υποχώρηση άφηνε στα χέρια ανίσχυρων και αλληλοσπαρασσόμενων μικρών κρατών. Αναπόφευκτα οι μεγάλες δυνάμεις είχαν ευνοουμένους και δορυφόρους. Αλλά η Βιέννη και η Πετρούπολη κατάφερναν να συνεργαστούν ή ν’ αποφύγουν τη σύρραξη μέχρι την προσάρτηση της Βοσνίας-Ερζεγοβίνης το 1908. Από κει και πέρα η επιδίωξη γοήτρου και επιρροής στα Βαλκάνια αποτελούσε πρόσθετο φόβο για την ίδια την ύπαρξη της αυτοκρατορίας των Αψβούργων. Η Σερβία, προστατευόμενη της Ρωσίας, τραβούσε σαν μαγνήτης τη νομιμοφροσύνη των Νοτιοσλάβων υπηκόων της Δυαδικής Μοναρχίας στις περιοχές που είχαν πρόσφατα προσαρτηθεί. Στη Βιέννη ένιωθαν ότι αναγκαστικά θα ερχόταν η ώρα του λογαριασμού με τη Σερβία, και το ένιωσαν αυτό εντονότερα όταν η Σερβία κέρδισε πάνω από ενάμισι εκατομμύριο νέους υπηκόους στους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους. Αν έφτανε η ώρα του λογαριασμού, η Ρωσία ήταν απίθανο ν’ αφήσει ανυποστήρικτη τη Σερβία να ταπεινωθεί και πάλι, όπως ταπεινώθηκε στα 1909, όταν υποχρεώθηκε να αναγνωρίσει την αυστροουγγρική προσάρτηση.

Ωστόσο η εμπλοκή της Τουρκίας στο επίπεδο αυτό ήταν απόμακρη και έμμεση. Η Τουρκία μπήκε στον πόλεμο για πολύ διαφορετικούς λόγους. Από το 1900 η γερμανική εμπορική και στρατιωτική επιρροή στην Κωνσταντινούπολη είχε αυξηθεί πολύ. Οι Ρώσοι ανησυχούσαν ολοένα και περισσότερο με την προοπτική μιας Τουρκίας αναζωογονημένης κάτω από την επίδραση των Γερμανών. Μια τέτοια δύναμη στα Στενά θα είχε υπό τον έλεγχό της τη μόνη ρωσική πρόσβαση στη Μεσόγειο. Ο παλιός ιστορικός δεσμός μεταξύ Βερολίνου και Πετρούπολης, ο βασισμένος στην κοινή ενοχή της καθυπόταξης των Πολωνών, είχε αρχίσει να χαλαρώνει όταν οι διάδοχοι τού Βίσμαρκ αποφάσισαν να υποστηρίξουν χωρίς όρους τη Δυαδική Μοναρχία κατά της Ρωσίας (μια κρίσιμη ειδοποιός απόφαση). Ο δεσμός έσπασε τελείως από το φόβο της γερμανικής παρουσίας στα Στενά. Η ρωσική εχθρότητα οδήγησε τους Τούρκους να κλείσουν συμμαχία με τη Γερμανία στις 2 Αύγουστου 1914, την επομένη της ημέρας κατά την οποία η Γερμανία κήρυξε τον πόλεμο στη Ρωσία. Χρειάστηκε ωστόσο να περάσουν δύο μήνες και να φτάσει ένα γερμανικό καταδρομικό (που εξασφάλισε τη ναυτική υπεροχή στον Εύξεινο Πόντο) προτού η Τουρκία κάνει το άλμα. Και αυτό σήμαινε ότι ο πόλεμος θα εξαπλωνόταν ώς την Αίγυπτο, τη Μεσοποταμία και τον Καύκασο, πολεμικά θέατρα που απείχαν πολύ από την Αλσατία και τη Λωρραίνη, αυτές που κάποτε φαίνονταν η μεγαλύτερη απειλή για την ευρωπαϊκή ειρήνη.

Ώστε λοιπόν ο ρόλος που έπαιξαν στα 1914 οι επίσημες συμμαχίες ήταν μικρός. Το καταπληκτικό γεγονός ως προς το πώς ακριβώς ήρθε η έκρηξη του πολέμου ήταν το σε ποια έκταση εντέλει η πολιτική υποτάχθηκε στα προβλήματα τεχνικής. Εκείνο που μέτρησε ήταν τα στρατιωτικά σχέδια και τα δρομολόγια των τρένων. Τελικά η γαλλορωσική συμμαχία δεν λειτούργησε καθόλου· η Αντάντ αποδείχθηκε πολύ αδύνατη για να παρασύρει τη Μεγάλη Βρετανία στον πόλεμο αν δεν γινόταν η γερμανική εισβολή στο Βέλγιο· οι σύμμαχοι της Γερμανίας, Ιταλία και Ρουμανία, είχαν μεγαλύτερα παράπονα κατά της Βιέννης παρά κατά της Αντάντ και έτσι έμειναν απ’ έξω· και —αποκορύφωμα της ειρωνείας της τύχης— το κρίσιμο ενδεχόμενο στο οποίο είχε στηριχτεί η γερμανοαυστριακή συμμαχία (πόλεμος μεταξύ Ρωσίας και Δυαδικής Μοναρχίας) στάθηκε ο τελευταίος και πιο περιττός κρίκος στην κύρια αλυσίδα των γεγονότων. Μόλις στις 6 Αυγούστου οι δύο αυτές αυτοκρατορίες κήρυξαν τον πόλεμο μεταξύ τους.

Επομένως η αποτυχία των διπλωματών, αν και αρκετά πραγματική, δεν προκαθορίστηκε από την ακαταμάχητη λειτουργία ενός συστήματος συμμαχιών που τους παγίδεψαν. Μεγάλο μέρος του παραδοσιακού συστήματος λειτουργούσε ακριβώς κατά τον αντίθετο τρόπο στην εικοσαετία πριν από το 1914. Όχι μόνο οι πολυδοκιμασμένες μέθοδοι της διπλωματίας απέτρεψαν τον πόλεμο για τη Φασόντα, το Μαρόκο, τη Βοσνία και το Αγκαντίρ, αλλά επιπλέον η Αφρική μοιράστηκε ειρηνικά και οριοθετήθηκαν τα συμφέροντα των δυνάμεων στην Κίνα. Ακόμα και τα επακόλουθα των Βαλκανικών Πολέμων απέδειξαν γι’ άλλη μια φορά ότι οι μεγάλες δυνάμεις μπορούσαν, αν ήθελαν, να επιβάλλουν τη θέλησή τους στους ταραχοποιούς μικρούς.

 *Η αποτυχία του φιλελευθερισμού*

Αν παραδεχτούμε το γεγονός ότι οι συμμαχίες δεν οδήγησαν τον κόσμο θέλοντας και μη στη σύρραξη, αλλά ότι αυτό το προκάλεσαν πολλές και διάφορες δυνάμεις, αντιμετωπίζουμε ένα πρόβλημα σε διαφορετικό επίπεδο. Όταν απομονώσουμε τα γεγονότα που κατέστησαν πιθανές τις τελευταίες κρίσιμες αποφάσεις και κατανοήσουμε τη λογική του στρατιωτικού και εφοδιαστικού σχεδιασμού που επικράτησε τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες, και πάλι παραμένει εκπληκτικό πώς τόσο πολλοί Ευρωπαίοι φοβήθηκαν τόσο λίγο τον πόλεμο και έκαναν τόσα λίγα για να τον αποτρέψουν. Πρέπει να εξηγήσουμε γιατί οι σχετικά λίγοι άνθρωποι που κινούσαν τον μηχανισμό είχαν τόση πεποίθηση ότι οι πράξεις τους θα εγκρίνονταν από τα εκατομμύρια των υπηκόων τους.

Όλα αυτά γίνονται ακόμα πιο δυσκολονόητα επειδή τα πρώτα χρόνια του αιώνα μας ήταν για πολλούς ανθρώπους η αποκορύφωση μιας εποχής φιλελεύθερου πολιτισμού και ιδεαλισμού. Η εποχή χαρακτηρίζονταν από μεγάλη αισιοδοξία για την προοδευτική διαφώτιση της διεθνούς κοινωνίας. Αυτού του είδους οι αποδείξεις έδιναν θάρρος σε ανθρώπους όπως ο Γκουτς —και υπήρχαν πολλοί σαν κι αυτόν. Οι Συνδιασκέψεις της Χάγης φαίνονταν να αποτελούν τα πρώτα βήματα προς τον αφοπλισμό, και πράγματι κάτι είχαν πετύχει στη ρύθμιση της διεξαγωγής του πολέμου μεταξύ πολιτισμένων χωρών. Υπήρχε ένα διεθνές κίνημα ειρήνης που ασκούσε ζωηρή προπαγάνδα. Η μέθοδος της διεθνούς διαιτησίας των διενέξεων μεταξύ δύο χωρών καθιερωνόταν ολοένα και περισσότερο. Ακόμα και όσοι αντιμετώπιζαν με σκεπτικισμό αυτά τα πράγματα μπορούσαν να παρηγοριούνται με τη σκέψη πως οι εμπορικοί και οι άλλοι οικονομικοί δεσμοί έκαναν σχεδόν αδιανόητη τη διατάραξη της διεθνούς ζωής μ’ έναν πόλεμο μεταξύ δύο μεγάλων δυνάμεων. Ακόμα και οι σοσιαλιστές είχαν εμπιστοσύνη: μήπως δεν γνώριζαν οι κυβερνήσεις ότι οι εργάτες όλων των χωρών θα τις εμπόδιζαν να βγουν στον πόλεμο, στην ανάγκη με απεργιακούς αγώνες;

Τουλάχιστον έτσι ήλπιζαν. Ελάχιστα προσοχή είχε δοθεί σε ό,τι θα μπορούσε να μετριάσει αυτή την αισιοδοξία. Η Δευτέρα Διεθνής, λόγου χάρη, δεν μπορούσε να οργανώσει πραγματικά συλλογική δράση κατά του πολέμου. Το μόνο που μπορούσε να κάνει ήταν να συγκαλύπτει τις διενέξεις μεταξύ των σοσιαλιστών διαφόρων χωρών κάτω από αόριστες φόρμουλες. Στα 1914 οι φόρμουλες αυτές δεν σήμαιναν τίποτα. Στη Βρετανία ένας σοσιαλιστής υπουργός έφυγε από την κυβέρνηση, και οι Σέρβοι και οι Ρώσοι σοσιαλιστές καταδίκασαν τον πόλεμο. Αλλά αυτό ήταν όλο. Όπως το ήλπιζε ο Γερμανός καγκελάριος Μπέτμαν Χόλβεγκ, η ρωσική επιστράτευση ευθυγράμμισε το γερμανικό Σοσιαλδημοκρατικό Κόμμα στην πολιτική της αυτοκρατορικής κυβέρνησης. Η αποτυχία των σοσιαλιστών ήταν ώς ένα βαθμό το σύμπτωμα· ήταν απλώς η πιο απογοητευτική απόδειξη της αδυναμίας των ειρηνόφιλων και προοδευτικών δυνάμεων, που μόλις πριν από λίγα χρόνια έδειχναν τόση αυτοπεποίθηση. Η δύναμη που τις ανέτρεψε ήταν ο πατριωτισμός του παλιού καιρού.

Ο αιώνας μας, πολύ περισσότερο από τον προηγούμενο, είναι ο μεγάλος αιώνας του εθνικισμού. Από το 1914 και μετά περισσότερες νέες χώρες από κάθε άλλη φορά έχουν δημιουργηθεί, και είναι γενική η παραδοχή ότι έχουν το δικαίωμα να υπάρχουν. Ο Μεγάλος Πόλεμος υπήρξε από την άποψη αυτή ο μεγάλος θρίαμβος του εθνικισμού: καταθρυμμάτισε την ιστορική Ευρώπη, την Ευρώπη των δυναστειών, για να δημιουργήσει τις νέες χώρες της δεκαετίας του 1920. Αλλά το εθνικό αίσθημα είχε ήδη παίξει μεγάλο ρόλο στην κινητοποίηση της ψυχικής και συναισθηματικής συμπαράστασης η οποία στα 1914 άλλοτε στήριξε και άλλοτε παγίδεψε τις κυβερνήσεις. Τεράστια πλήθη ανθρώπων σε όλες τις πρωτεύουσες χαιρέτισαν με ενθουσιασμό την είδηση ότι οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς σύντομα θα στέλνονταν στο θάνατο.

Φυσικά η στιγμή της έκρηξης του πολέμου ήταν στιγμή μεγάλης συγκίνησης. Και είναι επίσης φανερό ότι κανείς δεν ήξερε τι πρόκειται να επακολουθήσει. Δυο χρόνια μετά, στα 1916, η «πολεμική κόπωση» και οι απώλειες είχαν αφαιρέσει παντού την ωστική δύναμη από τον πατριωτικό ενθουσιασμό. Ωστόσο, ακόμα και τότε, ελάχιστη υποστήριξη εύρισκε παντού η προοπτική μιας ειρήνης που δεν θα ισοδυναμούσε με νίκη. Εκ των υστέρων αυτό φαίνεται καταπληκτικό. Στο κάτω κάτω καμία χώρα δεν αντιμετώπισε στον Μεγάλο Πόλεμο ό,τι ήταν φανερό πως θα αντιμετώπιζαν η Μεγάλη Βρετανία ή η Ρωσία σε περίπτωση ήττας το 1940 ή το 1941. Γι’ αυτό δεν αρκεί η εξήγηση της απελπισίας που δημιουργεί ο φόβος. Η δύναμη του εθνικισμού δίνει το κλειδί για την εσωτερική φύση του Μεγάλου Πολέμου, του πιο δημοφιλούς πολέμου της ιστορίας όταν άρχισε, και του πιο δημοκρατικού αν ιδωθεί από την άποψη των ζωτικών δυνάμεων που επιστράτευσε καθώς προχωρούσε.

Αυτό δεν ήταν εύκολο να το προβλέψει κανείς. Και η συμπεριφορά των αντιπροσωπευτικών σωμάτων δεν είναι σαφής οδηγός. Η στάση του Ράιχσταγκ δεν προσφέρει σωστή μαρτυρία για τις αντιλήψεις του γερμανικού λαού και είναι αξιοπαρατήρητο ότι οι εκλογές τού 1914 στη Γαλλία (μοναδική μεγάλη δύναμη της Ευρώπης όπου ίσχυε καθολική ψηφοφορία στους άντρες) έφεραν ένα κοινοβούλιο εχθρικότατο στον νόμο του 1913 που επέβαλε την τριετή στρατιωτική θητεία. Από την άλλη πλευρά η βρετανική κυβέρνηση των Φιλελευθέρων αντιμετώπισε μεγαλύτερη φασαρία από τους εσωτερικούς και κοινοβουλευτικούς επικριτές της παρά από το εκλογικό σώμα όταν ανέλαβε τα μεγάλα ναυπηγικά προγράμματά της.

Η δυσκολία να ερμηνευθούν φαινόμενα με ισχνές μαρτυρίες, όπως η κοινή γνώμη πριν από το 1914, οδήγησε σε προσπάθειες να αποδοθούν τα πιο κακόφωνα παραδείγματα εθνικισμού εκείνης της εποχής σε ενσυνείδητη προπαγάνδα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτό έχει κάποια βαρύτητα. Λόγου χάρη, ο Βρετανικός Ναυτικός Σύνδεσμος (Navy League) και ο αντίστοιχος γερμανικός (Flottverein) είχαν κάνει πολλά για να ερεθίσουν το λαϊκό ενδιαφέρον για τον ναυτικό ανταγωνισμό. Ο απολογισμός που κάνει ο Ουίνστον Τσώρτσιλ για τα πριν από το 1914 έτη στο έργο του _Η παγκόσμια κρίση_ δείχνει πόσο πλατιά επιρροή άσκησε η προπαγάνδα αυτή. Οι Γερμανοί εξωθούνταν από τις καμπάνιες δημοσιότητας του ναυαρχείου τους να πιστέψουν ότι μόνο ένας στόλος μπορούσε να τους εξασφαλίσει το σεβασμό των Βρετανών. Αυτό ανησυχούσε ακόμη κι όσους Εγγλέζους δεν είχαν ποτέ ενδιαφερθεί για τη ναυτική στρατηγική. Οι αριθμοί που παρουσίαζαν συγκριτικά τη δύναμη σε θωρηκτά γίνονταν εύκολα αντιληπτοί και εύκολα δραματοποιούνταν. Με τη σειρά τους οι Βρετανοί εκπρόσωποι τύπου χρησιμοποιούσαν οξύτατη γλώσσα, που προκαλούσε στους Γερμανούς το φόβο επανάληψης μιας νέας «Κοπεγχάγης» (το σημερινό ανάλογο θα ήταν να λέγαμε «ενός νέου Περλ Χάρμπορ») σε βάρος του γερμανικού στόλου. Το ότι το Βρετανικό Ναυαρχείο είχε ανάλογους φόβους δεν μπορεί να είναι άσχετο. Ο φόβος, και μάλιστα φόβος που εν μέρει έχει προκληθεί ενσυνείδητα, καταλαμβάνει μια από τις πρώτες θέσεις στον κατάλογο των αιτίων που εξηγούν τι συνέβη το 1914. Ο φόβος των συνεπειών μιας ρωσικής νίκης έδωσε τη δικαιολογία που χρειάζονταν οι Γερμανοί σοσιαλδημοκράτες για να πολεμήσουν υπέρ της καπιταλιστικής και ιμπεριαλιστικής Γερμανίας το 1914. Ο φόβος όμως δεν είναι κατ’ ανάγκη η μόνη αιτία για πράξεις συλλογικής παραφροσύνης.

Στο κάτω κάτω το εθνικό αίσθημα και η ξενοφοβία δεν ήταν κάτι το καινούργιο. Το είχαν επιδείξει πιο βίαια οι Γάλλοι έναντι των Βρετανών την εποχή της Φασόντας και του Πολέμου των Μπόερ, βιαιότερα απ’ όσο το επέδειξαν οι Βρετανοί έναντι των Γερμανών στα 1914. Εκείνο που ήταν νέο —ή σχετικά νέο— ήταν τα κοινωνικά πλαίσια του εθνικιστικού αισθήματος πριν από το 1914. Ο πατριωτισμός και ο σοβινισμός ήταν τώρα διαδεδομένα στις πλατιές μάζες χάρη στα νέα τεχνικά και θεσμικά δεδομένα. Ένα από τα πιο θεμελιώδη ήταν, κατά παράδοξο τρόπο, η τεράστια διάδοση της λαϊκής εκπαίδευσης από τα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα. Η διάδοση αυτή έφερε δύο σημαντικά αποτελέσματα. Το πρώτο ήταν ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της εκπαίδευσης, καθώς παρεχόταν από το κράτος, οδήγησε στην εξάπλωση κοινών στάσεων και αξιωμάτων, πολλά από τα όποια ήταν στενά συνυφασμένα με το έθνος και τα σύμβολά του. Η στοιχειώδης εκπαίδευση, προσφέροντας στη μάζα του πληθυσμού πατριωτικά ποιήματα και πατριωτικά τραγούδια, όπως στη Γαλλία και τη Γερμανία, τελετές για την εθνική σημαία, όπως στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες, εορτασμούς των βασιλικών γενεθλίων ή εξύμνηση του εθνικού παρελθόντος, όπως τη Μεγάλη Βρετανία, αποτέλεσε ίσως τον ισχυρότερο θεσμό για την εξάπλωση της συνείδησης μιας εθνικής ταυτότητας. Και τα έθνη κατά παράδοση δοκιμάζονταν δείχνοντας την ανδρεία τους στον πόλεμο.

Το δεύτερο σημαντικό αποτέλεσμα ήταν διάδοση της ικανότητας ανάγνωσης. Δεν είναι συμπτωματικό το ότι οι εφημερίδες κυνηγοί των εντυπωσιακών ειδήσεων εμφανίστηκαν στις περισσότερες δυτικοευρωπαϊκές χώρες και στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες γύρω στα 1900. Προϋπόθεση γι’ αυτό ήταν το μαζικό αναγνωστικό κοινό, και εκείνη την εποχή αυτό το είχε δημιουργήσει η μαζική εκπαίδευση. Γρήγορα συνδέθηκαν μ’ ένα κραυγαλέο πατριωτικό ύφος της δημοσιογραφίας, που πρώτοι καρποί της ήταν ο εξερεθισμός της αμερικανικής κοινής γνώμης εναντίον της Ισπανίας το 1898 και η βρετανική υστερία για το Μέιφκινγκ. Μπορούσαν να προκαλούν την έξαψη του μεγάλου κοινού για τις διεθνείς υποθέσεις, οι οποίες άλλοτε ενδιέφεραν μόνο τη σχετικά ολιγάριθμη κυβερνώσα τάξη.

Μια περίεργη εκδήλωση της μεταβαλλόμενης νοοτροπίας στα λαϊκά στρώματα ήταν η ανάπτυξη μιας νέας κατηγορίας λαϊκών βιβλίων για φανταστικούς μελλοντικούς πολέμους. Μια ωραία πρόσφατη μελέτη έδειξε ότι από το 1900, όταν εμφανίστηκε το _Πώς οι Γερμανοί πήραν το Λονδίνο_, ώς το 1914, όταν ο _Κίνδυνος_ του Κόναν Ντόυλ πρόσφερε μια προφητική εξιστόρηση της απειλής που έμελλε να αντιμετωπίσει η Μεγάλη Βρετανία από τον ολοκληρωτικό πόλεμο των υποβρυχίων, δημοσιεύθηκαν κάπου 180 βιβλία με το θέμα αυτό στις κύριες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες. Ήταν περίπου διπλάσια απ’ όσα είχαν εμφανιστεί στα 14 τελευταία χρόνια πριν από το 1900. Παντού έγιναν δεκτά με ενθουσιασμό. Στη Γερμανία, το _Der_ _Weltkrieg_ (1904), που παρουσίαζε πώς οι Γερμανοί κατακτούσαν τη Μεγάλη Βρετανία, έγινε μπεστ-σέλερ. Τη μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία σημείωσε ένα εγγλέζικο βιβλίο του 1906, το _Η εισβολή του 1910_ του Γουίλλιαμ Λε Κιου (William Le Queux) , που πούλησε ένα εκατομμύριο αντίτυπα.

Τα βιβλία αυτά άσκησαν μεγάλη επίδραση στη διαμόρφωση των στερεότυπων που γέμιζαν το μυαλό των περισσότερων ανθρώπων κάθε φορά που έστρεφαν τη σκέψη τους στα διεθνή ζητήματα. Πολλά προωθούνταν ένθερμα από κύκλους ενδιαφερομένων. Ο Λόρδος Ρόμπερτς υποστήριζε το βιβλίο του Λε Κιου σαν πολύτιμη συνηγορία υπέρ της κίνησης για την καθιέρωση της υποχρεωτικής στρατιωτικής θητείας. Τα βιβλία αυτά αντικατοπτρίζουν επίσης τις μετατοπίσεις της κοινής γνώμης. Στα 1900 ο εχθρός στα αγγλικά βιβλία αυτού του είδους ήταν ακόμη συνήθως ο Γάλλος. Στα 1903 ο Έρσκιν Τσάιλντερ περιέγραψε ένα γερμανικό σχέδιο εισβολής στην Αγγλία στο _Αίνιγμα των άμμων_, και από εκεί και πέρα ο απειλητικός κίνδυνος ήταν συνήθως η Γερμανία. Τα βιβλία αυτά προετοίμασαν την κοινή γνώμη για τους φόβους και τις συγκινήσεις που έμελλε πρώτα να στηρίξουν τα μεγάλα προγράμματα εξοπλισμών και αργότερα να θρέψουν τα μίση που εκμεταλλεύτηκαν οι επαγγελματίες προπαγανδιστές στα χρόνια του πολέμου.

Άλλο ένα επικίνδυνο χαρακτηριστικό της προπολεμικής κοινωνίας ήταν η εξοικείωσή της με τη βία. Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι κάτι αντιλαμβάνονταν γι’ αυτήν, έστω και εξ ακοής. Όταν εξετάζουμε τη «χρυσή εποχή», όπως συχνά εμφανίζονται ότι ήταν τα προ του 1914 χρόνια, οφείλουμε να προφυλασσόμαστε από το ενδεχόμενο της επιλεκτικής χρήσης των πηγών. Όπως παρατήρησε ο οικονομολόγος Τζ. Μ. Κέυνς μετά τη λήξη του πολέμου (και η αλήθεια της παρατήρησης του ήταν πρόδηλη), η κρούστα του πολιτισμού ήταν πολύ λεπτή. Σε πολλές χώρες ο φόβος της επανάστασης ήταν βαθύς, και τον μεγάλωνε η κοινωνική βία, φαινόμενο τόσο συνηθισμένο στην τελευταία προπολεμική δεκαετία. Ξεχωριστά μεγάλα επεισόδια, όπως η Τραγική Εβδομάδα (Semana Trágica) στη Βαρκελώνη το 1909 ή η Ρωσική επανάσταση του 1905, συνέβαλαν πολύ στο να δημιουργηθούν αυτοί οι φόβοι, αλλά κι αυτοί τρέφονταν σχεδόν καθημερινά από το ασταμάτητο ρεύμα της κοινωνικής αναταραχής και βίας. Ο Ιταλός πρωθυπουργός Τζοβάννι Τζολίττι χαρακτηριζόταν μεγάλος ανθρωπιστής ιδεαλιστής (ή αντιθέτως άνανδρος μειοδότης) επειδή υποστήριζε ότι ίσως υπήρχε κάποιος καλύτερος τρόπος από τη βία για ν’ αντιμετωπιστούν οι κοινωνικές αναταραχές στην Ιταλία. Ο Κλεμανσώ, πολύ προτού γίνει διάσημος σαν σωτήρας της Γαλλίας, έγινε μισητός στους Γάλλους σοσιαλιστές με την αμείλικτη αντιμετώπιση των απεργιών. Ακόμα και στη Μεγάλη Βρετανία η χρησιμοποίηση στρατού για την υποστήριξη των πολιτικών αρχών ήταν συνηθισμένη στα προπολεμικά χρόνια.

Εξάλλου όλη η βία ή η ενδεχόμενη βία που αντιμετώπιζαν οι κυβερνήσεις δεν προερχόταν αποκλειστικά από κοινωνικά ή οικονομικά αιτήματα. Η τρομοκρατική ενέργεια που εκδηλώθηκε στο Σεράγεβο αποτελούσε από χρόνια απειλή για την αυτοκρατορία των Αψβούργων. Στην Πολωνία νεαροί επαναστάτες λήστευαν ταχυδρομικά καταστήματα για να εξασφαλίσουν χρήματα για τον αγώνα τους. Ο εθνικισμός, σε όσες χώρες κράτος και έθνος δεν συνέπιπταν, ήταν πολύ βιαιότερη εκρηκτική δύναμη από το ταξικό μίσος. Μάλιστα το πιο εντυπωσιακό παράδειγμα στα 1914 το έδωσε η Μεγάλη Βρετανία, όπου δύο ασυμφιλίωτες κοινότητες, οι νότιοι Ιρλανδοί και οι κάτοικοι του Ώλστερ, οδήγησαν τη χώρα στα πρόθυρα τού εμφυλίου πολέμου και πρόσφεραν στον κόσμο το καταπληκτικό θέαμα ηγετών του Συντηρητικού Κόμματος να εξωθούν σε ένοπλη αντίσταση εναντίον νόμων που είχαν ψηφιστεί από το Κοινοβούλιο.

 *Ο φόβος της επανάστασης*

Έχει κατά καιρούς ειπωθεί ότι οι φόβοι και οι εντάσεις που προέρχονταν από αυτές τις αιτίες οδηγούσαν μερικούς ανθρώπους να καλοσωρίζουν τον πόλεμο σαν μέσο αποφυγής της επανάστασης. Υπάρχει κάποια αλήθεια σ’ αυτό. Ασφαλώς η κρίση του Ώλστερ εξατμίστηκε σε μια μέρα όταν η έκρηξη του πολέμου απομάκρυνε την απειλή του Κινήματος για Αυτοδιοίκηση. Είναι επίσης αλήθεια ότι πολλοί χαιρέτησαν τον πόλεμο από άγνοια του τι πράγματι σήμαινε. Κι αυτό δεν ήταν μόνο άγνοια των συνεπειών του πολέμου αλλά και άγνοια του πώς θα εξελισσόταν ο χαρακτήρας του στη διάρκειά του. Στρατιώτες, ναύτες και πολίτες υπέθεταν, λόγου χάρη, ότι ο πόλεμος θα ήταν σύντομος. Σχεδόν κανείς δεν είχε προβλέψει την καταστρεπτική δύναμη των σύγχρονων όπλων και τις απώλειες που θα προξενούσαν. Εξίσου απρόβλεπτο ήταν ότι οι μηχανές εσωτερικής καύσης, το συρματόπλεγμα, το πολυβόλο και το αεροπλάνο θα προκαλούσαν επανάσταση στην τακτική. Προπαντός κανένας δεν ονειρευόταν, όπως αποδεικνύει η φανταστική πολεμική λογοτεχνία, την απανθρωπιά του πολέμου του εικοστού αιώνα. Μόνον ένας συγγραφέας, ο Ελβετός Ιβάν Σ. Μπλοκ, σκιαγράφησε σωστά τη φύση του επόμενου πολέμου (ένας άλλος συγγραφέας, ο μεγαλοφυής Χ. Τζ. Γουελς (H. G. Wells), είδε ακόμα πιο μακριά και έγραφε ήδη από τα 1913 για «ατομικές βόμβες»). Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι φαντάζονταν ότι ο πόλεμος θα ήταν μια βίαιη, αλλά σύντομη αναμέτρηση στρατών και στόλων. Η τόσο μεγάλη άγνοια έκανε ευκολότερο το να νομίζουν οι πολιτικοί ότι ο πόλεμος είναι μια λύση που απλοποιεί τα πράγματα και απαλλάσσει από προβλήματα που κατά οποιονδήποτε άλλον τρόπο είναι σχεδόν άλυτα. Αλλά και οι επαναστάτες της ανατολικής Ευρώπης, διαισθανόμενοι τη ζημιά που θα μπορούσε να κάνει ο πόλεμος στις μισητές τους μεγάλες αυτοκρατορίες, σκέφτονταν τα ίδια. Ωστόσο αυτό που προετοίμασε τον κόσμο να αποδεχτεί τον πόλεμο δεν ήταν μόνο η άγνοια του τι επρόκειτο να φέρει. Ένα από τα πιο εκπληκτικά χαρακτηριστικά της υποδοχής του πολέμου όταν ξέσπασε ήταν ο ενθουσιασμός που επέδειξαν όχι μόνο οι ημιμαθείς και ξενόφοβες μάζες άλλα και οι διανοούμενοι. Ο Βάλτερ Ρατενάου, Γερμανός οικονομολόγος και μέλλων υπουργός της Δημοκρατίας της Βαϊμάρης, θυμόταν ακόμα και στα 1918 την έκρηξη του πολέμου σαν την «ηχηρή πρώτη συγχορδία ενός αθάνατου ύμνου θυσίας, πίστης και ηρωισμού», ενώ ο μεγάλος ιστορικός Μάινεκε την αναπολούσε αργότερα σαν στιγμή «βαθύτατης χαράς». Από αγγλικής πλευράς ένα φημισμένο παράδειγμα είναι ο ποιητής Ρούπερτ Μπρουκ. Το ενθουσιώδες —και δεύτερης ποιότητας— ποίημα του «Δόξα στο Θεό που μας ανέδειξε αντάξιους της δικής Του ώρας» εκφράζει μια στάση που τη συμμερίζονταν πολλοί σύγχρονοι σε όλες τις χώρες. Στην Ιταλία πολλοί ταράχτηκαν με το ενδεχόμενο να τηρήσει η πατρίδα τους ουδετερότητα.

Τις αντιδράσεις αυτές απέναντι στον πόλεμο τις διαπότιζε ένα σημαντικό χαρακτηριστικό του προπολεμικού πολιτισμού που συχνά έχει αγνοηθεί, και που, όταν διαπιστώθηκε, ερμηνεύθηκε μάλλον σαν δημιούργημα παρά σαν στοιχείο της προεργασίας του Μεγάλου Πολέμου. Αυτό είναι η εσκεμμένη καλλιέργεια αξιών τελείως αντίθετων προς τις αξίες του επικρατούντος εκείνη την εποχή φιλελεύθερου πολιτισμού. Στην πίστη στη λογική, την κληρονομημένη από τον Διαφωτισμό, αντιτασσόταν η εξύμνηση του παραλόγου σαν πηγής των μεγαλύτερων θριάμβων του ανθρώπου· στα φιλελεύθερα εγκώμια των αρετών της συνεργασίας και της διαπραγμάτευσης ως υπέρτατων μεθόδων κοινωνικής συμβίωσης αντιτασσόταν η διδασκαλία εκείνων που έβλεπαν τη σύγκρουση και τη βία σαν κινητήριες δυνάμεις της προόδου.

Οι ρίζες αυτών των πολιτιστικών ρευμάτων είναι πολύ βαθιές. Οι διδασκαλίες του Κάρολου Μαρξ και του Δαρβίνου για τον κοινωνικό και το βιολογικό ρόλο της σύγκρουσης πρέπει να συναριθμηθούν σ’ αυτές. Μία άλλη ήταν τα πολύ παρεξηγημένα και από πολλούς αναμασούμενα κείμενα του Φρειδερίκου Νίτσε. Μερικοί από τους πρωτοπόρους του αντιορθολογιστικού κύματος δεν είχαν επίγνωση των συνεπειών των πράξεών τους. Η επίθεση του Ζίγκμουντ Φρόυντ εναντίον του πρωτείου της λογικής διεξαγόταν εν ονόματι της επιστημονικής έρευνας και της θεραπευτικής μεθόδου, και ο Γουίλλιαμ Τζέιμς, που η φιλοσοφία του του «πραγματισμού» κατέκτησε θαυμαστές στην Ευρώπη στα πρώτα χρόνια του αιώνα μας, κατέβαλε μια υγιή προσπάθεια να προσγειώσει τη φιλοσοφία στο στέρεο έδαφος της κοινής εμπειρίας. Ωστόσο οι πηγές αυτές εξέθρεψαν ένα ρεύμα βαθύτατα καταστρεπτικό των αξιωμάτων του φιλελεύθερου πολιτισμού, αυτού ακριβώς που έκανε δυνατή την ύπαρξή τους.

Τούτο φάνηκε σαφέστατα και απερίφραστα στις προσπάθειες δικαιολόγησης της βίας και του αντιορθολογισμού με όρους της ηθικής ή της αισθητικής. Ένα εντυπωσιακό παράδειγμα ήταν ο Γάλλος μηχανικός (που μεταβλήθηκε σε φιλόσοφο) Ζωρζ Σορέλ. Στο έργο του _Στοχασμοί πάνω στη βία_ (1908) δικαιολογεί τη βίαιη δράση των εργατών στις βιομηχανίες με βάση μιαν αντίληψη της ιστορίας που αποδίδει όλα τα μεγάλα επιτεύγματα στη βία και στις ηρωικές στάσεις που καλλιεργούνται από τον αγώνα και το μύθο. Περιφρονούσε τους διανοούμενους και τους κοινοβουλευτικούς της εποχής του ότι τάχα ευνούχιζαν τον πολιτισμό τους με το να στρέφουν την προσοχή του σε υλικούς στόχους και στην ορθολογική διευθέτηση των διενέξεων. Σε αυτό έμοιαζε στον Ιταλό ποιητή Γκαμπριέλε ντ’ Αννούντσιο, τον οποίο ο Λένιν έμελλε να παραδεχτεί αργότερα σαν τον μοναδικό αληθινό επαναστάτη της Ιταλίας. Ο Ντ’ Αννούντσιο είχε απολαύσει με την ψυχή του τα υλικά αγαθά της αστικής κοινωνίας, αλλά είχε προσχωρήσει στους βίαιους Ιταλούς εθνικιστές που παρακινούσαν τους συμπατριώτες τους να εισβάλουν στην Τριπολίτιδα στα 1911 σαν ένα πρώτο βήμα προς την εθνική αναγέννηση μέσω του ηρωισμού και της θυσίας.

Και άλλοι Ιταλοί έδειχναν μια προτίμηση για τη βία. Ένας από τους πιο παράξενους ήταν ο ζωγράφος και ποιητής Μαρινέττι, ηγέτης των «φουτουριστών», που είχαν αρχίσει κιόλας την επίθεση εναντίον των παραδεδεγμένων αισθητικών αξιών, η οποία αποκορυφώθηκε με το σουρεαλισμό. Η περιπέτεια της Τριπολίτιδας στα 1911 έδειχνε, κατ’ αυτόν, πως η ιταλική κυβέρνηση είχε επιτέλους γίνει φουτουριστική, και τα πολιτιστικά του ενδιαφέροντα τον τραβούσαν ολοένα και περισσότερο στα πολιτικά θέματα. Μια από τις εφευρέσεις των φουτουριστών τις πρώτες εβδομάδες του πολέμου, η «αντιουδετερόφιλη ενδυμασία», ήταν απλώς μια κωμωδία, αλλά ακόμα και τέτοιες χειρονομίες πιστοποιούσαν τη χρεωκοπία του παραδοσιακού πολιτισμού και της παραδοσιακής αυθεντίας στα μάτια μεγάλου τμήματος της νεολαίας. Τις φανταχτερές κοινοτυπίες του φιλελευθερισμού τις αισθάνονταν στενάχωρες και πνιγηρές. Δεν μπορούσαν να πιστέψουν σ’ αυτές· το μόνο που ήθελαν ήταν να τις συντρίψουν. «Σκατά στις Βερσαλλίες, Πομπηία, Βρύγη, Οξφόρδη, Νυρεμβέργη, Τολέδο, Μπεναρές!», διακήρυσσε ο Γαλλος ποιητής Απολλιναίρ σε ένα φουτουριστικό φυλλάδιο. Οι πολιτιστικοί επαναστάστες καλοσώριζαν, όπως και οι πολιτικοί, έναν πόλεμο που υποσχόταν να καταστρέψε το στάτους κβο.

Πολλοί άνθρωποι της μεσαίας τάξης είχαν εκφράσει δυσαρέσκεια για τον υλικά ικανοποιητικό άλλα ηθικά ανέμπνευστο κόσμο των αρχών του εικοστού αιώνα. Ο Γουίλλιαμ Τζέιμς είχε πει κάποτε ότι η ανθρωπότητα έχει ανάγκη να βρει ένα «ηθικό ισοδύναμο του πολέμου» —μια εμπειρία που θα έχει τις ίδιες απαιτήσεις ηρωισμού, τις ίδιες δυνατότητες απαλλαγής από τη μονοτονία και τη συμβατικότητα. Στα 1914 η συμπεριφορά και των σκεπτόμενων ακόμα ανθρώπων σε όλη την Ευρώπη έδειξε πόσο λίγη πρόοδος είχε σημειωθεί προς αυτόν τον άπιαστο σκοπό. Η κόπωση και η ασφυξία του φιλελεύθερου πολιτισμού έστρεψε τους ανθρώπους εναντίον του, ακριβώς όπως, κατά παράδοξο τρόπο, και η υλική του επιτυχία.

Δεν μπορούμε λοιπόν να ανιχνεύσουμε όλες τις καταβολές του πολέμου στα διπλωματικά έγγραφα ή στα σχέδια των επιτελείων. Ακόμα κι όταν θα τα έχουμε κάνει όλα φύλλο και φτερό, θα απομένουν ακόμα πολλά σημαντικά ερωτήματα για τη μαζική ψυχολογία και την πνευματική κόπωση, στα οποία πρέπει να δοθεί απάντηση προτού μπορέσουμε με βεβαιότητα να αποφανθούμε για το πώς έγινε και δημιουργήθηκε ένας τόσο μεγάλος κατακλυσμός. Ένας από τους πρωταγωνιστές του, ο Ουίνστον Τσώρτσιλ, σκιαγράφησε σύντομα τη δική του διάγνωση στα 1914, όταν έγραψε: «Υπήρχε μια παράξενη διάθεση στην ατμόσφαιρα. Ανικανοποίητες από την υλική ευημερία, οι χώρες στράφηκαν ανήσυχες προς έναν αγώνα εσωτερικό ή εξωτερικό». Μόνο μέσα σε αυτά τα πλαίσια είναι δυνατό να κατανοηθούν οι αυτοματικές κινήσεις των μεγάλων στρατιωτικών μηχανισμών κατά τις τελευταίες κρίσιμες μέρες, γιατί μόνο αυτή η διάθεση είχε προετοιμάσει τους ανθρώπους, αργά και ανεπαίσθητα, να αποδεχτούν αυτούς τους μηχανισμούς.







Μόναχο, 2 Αυγούστου 1914. Στην Πλατεία Οντεόν τα πλήθη διαδηλώνουν υπέρ του πολέμου. Ανάμεσά τους κι ένας νεαρός αποτυχημένος ζωγράφος από κάποιο χωριό της Αυστρίας. (Φωτογραφία Χάινριχ Χόφμαν).

Το κείμενο είναι από το βιβλίο του J. M. Roberts _Europe in the Twentieth Century_ (Τόμ. 1: _1900-1914_. Λονδίνο: Taplingder, 1971, σ. 255-262), σε δική μου μετάφραση.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2014)

Σου βγάζω το καπέλο, Εαρίωνα!


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 12, 2014)

Συγχαρητήρια και ευχαριστίες, Εαρίωνα, και για την επιλογή του κειμένου και για τη μετάφραση!


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Σήμερα, σε περίεργο διάλειμμα, κατάφερα να διαβάσω τον Ρόμπερτς σου. Τεράστιο, άριστα επιλεγμένο και δουλεμένο κομμάτι, και σ’ ευχαριστούμε. Ο Ρόμπερτς ήταν μέσα στους συγγραφείς που διαβάζαμε τότε που έκανα κι εγώ λίγη ιστορία (πάνε σχεδόν σαράντα χρόνια). Μας βάζανε να κάνουμε εργασίες και έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε κάπου 4-5 πηγές από τα βιβλία της βιβλιοθήκης κάθε φορά. Καθόταν μετά ο κύριος Νέιλορ και γέμιζε τα περιθώρια του γραπτού μας με εξαντλητικές παρατηρήσεις. Ίσως κάτι να έμεινε, όχι πολλά όμως όταν δεν τα φρεσκάρεις τακτικά με παρόμοια διαβάσματα. Αλλά και τώρα, για να μου μείνει αυτό που διάβασα, θα πρέπει να το δω σε λίστα με τα κυριότερα σημεία. Και να κάνω καμιά δεκαριά φορές τεστ με πολλαπλές ερωτήσεις. Το να διαβάζεις Ρόμπερτς είναι συχνά σαν να κυνηγάς λαγό σε λόχμες.

*Πώς, αλήθεια, θα σχεδίαζες το ιδανικό διαδικτυακό μάθημα για να διδάξεις τα αίτια του Πρώτου Παγκόσμιου σε μαθητές της δευτεροβάθμιας; Και να τους μείνουν δέκα πράγματα που θα θυμούνται σ’ όλη τους τη ζωή; Αξιοποίησε ελεύθερα τις δυνατότητες των νέων τεχνολογιών.*

Και κάτι που δεν θυμάμαι αν έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει. Έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με τις αποδόσεις «Ευρωπαϊκή Συναυλία» ή «Συναυλία της Ευρώπης» ή «Κονσέρτο της Ευρώπης» που υπάρχουν απ’ τα παλιά για το Concert of Europe. Κυκλοφορεί τώρα μια διορθωμένη απόδοση στη Βικιπαίδεια, «Ευρωπαϊκή Συμφωνία». (Είναι διορθωμένος τίτλος, έχει μείνει Συναυλία στο ψαχνό.) Πρόκειται φυσικά για την πρώτη σημασία του _concert_, συμφωνία, συνεννόηση, σύμπνοια, αρμονία, που χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα και που κανένας δεν θα διανοούνταν να αποδώσει με μουσικό όρο, π.χ. στα παρακάτω παραδείγματα από το ODE:

For him Zionism was a matter of the organic growth of small, secular Jewish communities in harmonious concert with their Arab neighbours.
In this new era of terror, stability is dependent upon this new concert acting in harmony.
Tristen's body and mind, forged like fine steel through countless decades of combats real and exercised, worked in harmonic concert.


----------



## Earion (Oct 18, 2014)

Έχεις δίκιο. Η απόδοση του όρου με απασχόλησε, αλλά όχι για πολύ. Τόσο όσο να θυμηθώ ότι concert θα πρέπει να είναι η συναυλία, αφού η συμφωνία είναι symphony. Και δεν αντιστάθηκα όταν διαπίστωσα ότι μπορώ να στοιχηθώ πίσω από έναν Θεοτοκά, έναν Βενιζέλο, έναν Μαρκεζίνη, μια Δόμνα Δοντά, Βερέμη—Κολιόπουλο, Κοραντή, Κωνσταντίνο Αιλιανό ...







_John Morris Roberts (1928–2003)_. Ελαιογραφία του Tai-Shan Schierenberg. Συλλογή Μέρτον Κόλετζ, Οξφόρδη

Υ.Γ. Στις υπόλοιπες ερωτήσεις σου δεν θέλω να βιαστώ να απαντήσω.

Υ.Γ. 2. Να υποθέσω ότι έπειτα από τέτοιο βομβαρδισμό υπάρχει κοινό που με παρακολουθεί και ζητά κι άλλο; :s


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2014)

Με σχεδόν 500 άρθρα παρουσιάστηκε στο διαδίκτυο η *International Encyclopedia of the First World War*. Είναι μια κοινή προσπάθεια πολλών γερμανικών φορέων όπως το Ελεύθερο Πανεπιστήμιο του Βερολίνου, η Βαυαρική Κρατική Βιβλιοθήκη και τα γερμανικά ιστορικά ινστιτούτα του Λονδίνου, της Μόσχας και της Βαρσοβίας. Θα βρείτε άρθρα από το _ABC Pact_, το σύμφωνο που υπέγραψαν το 1915 Αργεντινή, Βραζιλία και Χιλή για να αποφύγουν τη διάδοση του πολέμου στη Νότια Αμερική, μέχρι το διαβόητο _τηλεγράφημα Τσίμερμαν_ (από το όνομα του Γερμανού ΥπΕξ Zimmermann) με το οποίο η Γερμανία υποσχόταν στο Μεξικό την Καλιφόρνια αν οι Μεξικανοί έμπαιναν στον πόλεμο εναντίον των ΗΠΑ.




Earion said:


> Υ.Γ. 2. Να υποθέσω ότι έπειτα από τέτοιο βομβαρδισμό υπάρχει κοινό που με παρακολουθεί και ζητά κι άλλο; :s


Ναι....!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2014)

Ένα μικρό γλωσσικό. Παρακολουθώντας ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για όσα οδήγησαν στον Α΄ ΠΠ παρατήρησα ότι οι αγγλόφωνες εφημερίδες (είδα μια αμερικανική και μια καναδική) της εποχής έγραφαν *Servia* και όχι Serbia.


----------



## Earion (Oct 28, 2014)

Βεβαίως. Και τη διπλανή Ρουμανία την έλεγαν Rumania (σημερ. Romania) μέχρι τουλάχιστον το 1964.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 28, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ένα μικρό γλωσσικό. Παρακολουθώντας ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για όσα οδήγησαν στον Α΄ ΠΠ παρατήρησα ότι οι αγγλόφωνες εφημερίδες (είδα μια αμερικανική και μια καναδική) της εποχής έγραφαν *Servia* και όχι Serbia.



Δεν το ήξερα. Να υποθέσω από παρετυμολογία από το λατινικό servo; Το λέω γιατί και ο Πορφυρογέννητος όταν μιλάει για την ίδρυση των Σερβίων του Αλιάκμονα από τον Ηράκλειο, με εγκατάσταση Σέρβων εποίκων, ετυμολογεί το εθνώνυμο (Σέρβλοι) από τα λατινικά.


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2014)

...
*World War I Centenary*: 100 Years Legacies, The Lasting Impact of World War I
The Wall Street Journal has selected 100 legacies from World War I that continue to shape our lives today.

Διαλέγω το πιο ολοφάνερα κατάλληλο για τη Λεξιλογία:

*Words and Phrases*, by Sarah Sloat
100 Years, 100 Legacies > 15/100

Even those who consider themselves untouched by World War I experience its legacy every time they talk about “acing” an interview, feeling “shell-shocked,” or seeing a movie that was a “dud.” Dozens of words handed down from the war have become entrenched in the English language.

“There weren’t a great number of new words invented, but there was a ‘melting pot’ in the war that helped words spread,” says Julian Walker, a linguist and the co-author, with military historian Peter Doyle, of “Trench Talk: Words of the First World War.” Words from other languages entered English, and regional words jumped borders.

On the front, British soldiers mixed with foreign troops, inevitably exchanging words and slang. “Cushy,” a word used today to mean comfortable, privileged or plush, entered English in World War I via Indian troops, for whom it meant “pleasant.” From American allies, the British learned to put miscreants in the “cooler,” and from Canadians they learned to “swipe” food, Mr. Walker says.

French words trickled in too. “Camouflage” was practically unused in English before the war, but soon bested whatever English had to offer.”Souvenir” ousted “keepsake,” and “morale” usurped “moral.”

British troops also mixed with each other, and some words earned their place in the modern tongue when war propelled them over regional barriers. This was especially true after 1916, when conscription was introduced in the U.K., Mr. Walker notes.

One word that caught on was “binge,” used in the English Midlands county of Lincolnshire before the war to describe a drinking bout. Today it’s used globally to mean overindulgence—in whiskey, doughnuts or shopping. Since the advent of video-on-demand, there’s even binge-watching.

The London slang “bloke” became popular in the war and climbed the social ladder. “By the end of the war you’ve got people using words they would have been shocked about before, who [in turn] spread them to their families and communities,” Mr. Walker says.

English owes the modern use of “ace” to fighter pilots. The deck’s most powerful card, the ace, became jargon for World War I pilots who shot down at least five planes. It’s now used as a verb—acing an exam—and an adjective, as in “ace reporter.”
In fashion, the raincoat worn by British officers emerged from the war as the “trench coat.” In medicine, the war spawned “trench foot” and “trench mouth,” as well as “shell shock,” a phrase popularized by a military psychologist.

Some words in limited use gained currency in the war. Though it existed before World War I, “dud” shot to prominence after soldiers applied it to shells that failed to explode. Soon it was being used more extensively, and now signifies disappointment in general, as in “that party was a dud.”

Similarly, one of the phrases most associated with World War I —no man’s land— was around well before 1914. According to Mr. Walker, it was used in medieval times for the area outside London’s city walls, but in the war came to mean unconquered territory.

“Some words that were used for centuries are now considered World War I words because we so associate them with the front,” he adds.

Το σχετικό νήμα μας: *Στρατιωτική αργκό του Α΄ ΠΠ.

*Slang and World War One by Julian Walker, British Library Articles

Κι άλλο ένα όπου έπεσε το μάτι μου: *Flappers*, by Liza Hearon. 

Kαι το αντίστοιχο λεξιλογιακό: *flapper = (στη δεκαετία του 1920) μοντέρνο κορίτσι, χειραφετημένη κοπέλα, τρελοκόριτσο, αγοροκόριτσο*


Ήθελα να δω κι άλλα, αλλά φαίνεται πως μόνο δύο επιτρέπεται να δεις αν δεν έχεις συνδρομή.

Πάντως φαίνεται πως έχει πολύ ψαχνό και αρκετά εναύσματα για ψάξιμο και θα ήθελε αρκετή ώρα το ξεψάχνισμα. 
Απ' αυτή την άποψη, ευτυχώς που δε μου επιτρέπει να δω τα άλλα, γιατί θα 'χα μείνει εκεί καμιά βδομάδα. Και βάλε.


----------



## Earion (Nov 11, 2014)

Μπράβο Δαεμάνε! Εξαίρετη συμβολή και μάλιστα έρχεται σε μια σημαδιακή μέρα. Ας μην αφήσουμε να φύγει η Ενδεκάτη Νοεμβρίου (Μέρα της Ανακωχής, αλλά και Μέρα Μνήμης) χωρίς να στραφεί η σκέψη μας προς τα εκεί για λίγες στιγμές.

Το Διαδίκτυο γεμίζει όλο και περισσότερο με υλικό από δημόσιες και ιδιωτικές πρωτοβουλίες. Φαίνεται πως οι μνήμες του Πρώτου Πολέμου αναδύονται από κάθε μεριά όλο και πιο πυκνές. Πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα βρίσκω στο Europeana 1914-1918, όπως π.χ. ένα αυστραλιανό γλωσσάρι Digger dialects: slang phrases used by Australian soldiers.

Βλέπω μάλιστα ότι κυκλοφορούν και βιβλία σχετικά: 
Peter Doyle και Julian Walker._Trench Talk: Words of the First World War_.
Lorenzo N. Smith. _Lingo of No Man’s Land_ (αυθεντικό: Sgt. Lorenzo N. Smith served in the First Canadian Contingent and was wounded in battle at Messines. He compiled this dictionary while working for the British-Canadian Recruiting Mission in 1918).


----------



## bernardina (Nov 12, 2014)

Πηγή.


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2014)

Να προσθέσω, με μικρή καθυστέρηση, ένα σημείωμα της Κίττυς Ξενάκη από τα Νέα:

*Παπαρούνες*
Κίττυ Ξενάκη | ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ: 10/11/2014 Τα Νέα |

«Στις πεδιάδες της Φλάνδρας, παπαρούνες ανθίζουν
Ανάμεσα στους σταυρούς σειρά με τη σειρά
Τη δικιά μας θέση έτσι θυμίζουν...»
_Στις πεδιάδες της Φλάνδρας_, Τζον Μακρέι, 1915

Η πρώτη κεραμική παπαρούνα τοποθετήθηκε στον Πύργο του Λονδίνου στις 17 Ιουλίου. Κανείς δεν έδωσε σημασία. Πέρασε καιρός μέχρι η εικαστική εγκατάσταση να μετατραπεί στο κόκκινο ποτάμι που ξεχύνεται από το παράθυρο στην τάφρο του Πύργου. Αύριο, Ημέρα Ανακωχής, θα ολοκληρωθεί. Οι καλλιτέχνες Τομ Πάιπερ και Πολ Κάμινγκς θα τοποθετήσουν την τελευταία κεραμική παπαρούνα, υπ' αριθμόν 888.246 - όσοι και οι βρετανοί στρατιώτες που σκοτώθηκαν στον Α' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο. Τέσσερα εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι θα έχουν επισκεφθεί πια αυτό το εφήμερο γλυπτό, που φέρει τον τίτλο «Αίμα σάρωσε τη Γη και θάλασσες έγιναν κόκκινες». Η απήχηση της εγκατάστασης ξεπέρασε κάθε προσδοκία και αυτό δεν διέφυγε ούτε από τη βασίλισσα Ελισάβετ, η οποία υποκλίθηκε μπροστά στις παπαρούνες τον Οκτώβριο, ούτε από τον Νάιτζελ Φάρατζ, τον ηγέτη του αντιευρωπαϊκού, εθνικιστικού και ξενόφοβου UKIP, που φωτογραφίστηκε με τα μάτια υγρά από πατριωτική συγκίνηση. Ο βρετανός υπουργός Οικονομικών Τζορτζ Oζμπορν ανακοίνωσε πως δεν θα εισπράξει ΦΠΑ από την πώληση των κεραμικών λουλουδιών - εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες Βρετανοί περιμένουν να παραλάβουν μία παπαρούνα αντί 32 ευρώ, υπέρ ενώσεων για τους βετεράνους του Πολέμου. Ο φιλόδοξος δήμαρχος του Λονδίνου Μπόρις Τζόνσον έκανε ολόκληρη εκστρατεία ώστε να παραταθεί η διάρκεια ζωής αυτής της «ατραξιόν με την παγκόσμια διάσταση», κι ας επέμεναν οι καλλιτέχνες στον «εφήμερο» χαρακτήρα της, καθ' εικόνα της ζωής των θυμάτων. Ο βρετανός πρωθυπουργός Ντέιβιντ Κάμερον βρήκε «εξαιρετικά συγκινητικό» αυτό τον φόρο τιμής στους στρατιώτες που, μέχρι σήμερα, «υπερασπίζονται τις ελευθερίες και τον τρόπο ζωής μας». Λίγοι τόλμησαν να στηλιτεύσουν το γεγονός ότι οι Βρετανοί τιμούν μόνο «τους δικούς τους» - και είναι ακριβώς αυτή η εσωστρέφεια που επιτρέπει στο UKIP να θριαμβεύει. *Λίγοι τόλμησαν να διαμαρτυρηθούν πως ο πόλεμος δεν πρέπει να εξωραΐζεται και πως αντί για υπέροχες κεραμικές παπαρούνες, η τάφρος του Πύργου του Λονδίνου θα έπρεπε να πλημμυρίσει από οστά και συρματοπλέγματα.* Περιχαρής ο Κάμερον ανακοίνωσε το Σαββατοκύριακο ότι οι παπαρούνες θα παραμείνουν στη θέση τους για δύο εβδομάδες ακόμα, προτού περιοδεύσουν στη χώρα και καταλήξουν κάποιες στο μουσείο και άλλες στα σπίτια υπερήφανων Βρετανών.​






http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-london-30014867


----------



## SBE (Nov 12, 2014)

Έχει μερικές ανακρίβειες: π.χ. την τελευταία παπαρούνα τοποθέτησε χτες ένας πιτσιρίκος που δεν θυμάμαι πώς επιλέχτηκε. 
Για το άλλο ζήτημα, της εσωστρέφειας, από τον Ιανουάριο που ξεκίνησαν τα τηλεοπτκά αφιερώματα δεν έχει περάσει μία μέρα χωρίς κάτι σχετικό στην τηλεόραση. Και σήριαλ και ντοκιμαντέρ, και ταινίες και απ' όλα έχουν δει όσοι ενδιαφέρονται (εγώ τα έχω αποφύγει όσο γινόταν). Έχουν δείξει προγράμματα για τους στρατιώτες, για τους πολίτες, για τις νοσοκόμες, για τα ζώα του Α' ΠΠ, για την στρατιωτική τεχνολογία, για τους γιατρούς, για την πλαστική χειρουργική κλπ. Αν ερχόταν κανένας εξωγήινος χωρίς γνώσεις ιστορίας και τα έβλεπε θα νόμιζε ότι ο πρώτος ΠΠ ήταν ως εξής:
Από τη μια μεριά όλη η νεολαία της Βρετανίας με καμιά πεντακοσαριά Καναδούς και Αυστραλούς* κι από την άλλη οι Γερμανοί και κανένας άλλος. Οι Βρετανοί είχαν τις μεγαλύτερες απώλειες απ' όλους**. Ο πόλεμος οδήγησε στην κατάρρευση της μοναρχίας στη Γερμανία. Μόνο.***
κλπ κλπ κλπ. 

* Περίπου 4 εκ. ήταν οι εθελοντές από τις αποικίες, που περιλάμβαναν και Ινδούς και μαύρους.
** Βλ. τον πίνακα της Μπέρνι για το ποιος είχε τις μεγαλύτερες απώλειες.
*** Βλ. Αυστροουγγαρία.


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2014)

SBE said:


> ... Έχουν δείξει προγράμματα για τους στρατιώτες, για τους πολίτες, για τις νοσοκόμες, για τα ζώα του Α' ΠΠ, για την στρατιωτική τεχνολογία, για τους γιατρούς, για την πλαστική χειρουργική κλπ. ...



Μια που ανέφερες τα ζώα του πολέμου, μια απίθανη ιστορία που έμαθα προχτές το βράδυ:

*Cher Ami *(French for "dear friend", in the masculine) was a female homing pigeon who had been donated by the pigeon fanciers of Britain for use by the U.S. Army Signal Corps in France during World War I and had been trained by American pigeoneers. She helped save the Lost Battalion of the 77th Division in the Battle of the Argonne, October 1918.

On October 3, 1918, Major Charles Whittlesey and more than 500 men were trapped in a small depression on the side of the hill behind enemy lines without food or ammunition. They were also beginning to receive friendly fire from allied troops who did not know their location. Surrounded by the Germans, many were killed and wounded in the first day and by the second day, just over 190 men were still alive. Whittlesey dispatched messages by pigeon. The pigeon carrying the first message, "Many wounded. We cannot evacuate." was shot down. A second bird was sent with the message, "Men are suffering. Can support be sent?" That pigeon also was shot down. Only one homing pigeon was left: "Cher Ami". She was dispatched with a note in a canister on her left leg:"We are along the road parallel to 276.4. Our own artillery is dropping a barrage directly on us. For heaven's sake, stop it."

​As Cher Ami tried to fly back home, the Germans saw her rising out of the brush and opened fire. For several moments, Cher Ami flew with bullets zipping through the air all around her. Cher Ami was eventually shot down but managed to take flight again. She arrived back at her loft at division headquarters 25 miles to the rear in just 25 minutes, helping to save the lives of the 194 survivors. In this last mission, Cher Ami delivered the message despite having been shot through the breast, blinded in one eye, covered in blood and with a leg hanging only by a tendon.

Cher Ami became the hero of the 77th Infantry Division. Army medics worked long and hard to save her life. They were unable to save her leg, so they carved a small wooden one for her. When she recovered enough to travel, the now one-legged bird was put on a boat to the United States, with General John J. Pershing personally seeing Cher Ami off as she departed France.

Upon return to the United States, Cher Ami became the mascot of the Department of Service. The pigeon was awarded the Croix de Guerre Medal with a palm Oak Leaf Cluster for her heroic service in delivering 12 important messages in Verdun. She died at Fort Monmouth, New Jersey, on June 13, 1919 from the wounds she received in battle and was later inducted into the Racing Pigeon Hall of Fame in 1931. She also received a gold medal from the Organized Bodies of American Racing Pigeon Fanciers in recognition of her extraordinary service during World War I.

To American school children of the 1920s and 1930s, Cher Ami was as well known as any human World War I heroes. Cher Ami's body was later mounted by a taxidermist and enshrined in the Smithsonian Institution. It is currently on display with that of Sergeant Stubby* in the National Museum of American History's "Price of Freedom" exhibit.





Originally registered as a Black Check cock, Cher Ami was a Blue check, and she was discovered after death upon taxidermy procedure to be a hen. She is still erroneously represented as a cock bird at the National Museum of American History and by many other educational and military history information sources.

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cher_Ami
www.si.edu/Encyclopedia_SI/nmah/cherami.htm

Επειδή αναφέρεται στη συμπαθητική ταινία Flying Home (όχι χολιγουντιανιά, ευρωπαϊκή αλλά χωρίς την υπερβολική αφαίρεση κι ομφαλοσκόπηση που δέρνει μερικές ευρωπαϊκές, ένα ευνόητα προβλέψιμο ρομαντικό ψιλομελόδραμα) του Βέλγου Ντόμινικ Ντερούντερε (η οποία κούρνιασε για λίγο στα χέρια μου και την επιμελήθηκα κατάλληλα), όπου ο πρωταγωνιστής ψάχνει τον τάφο του προπάππου του που σκοτώθηκε στη Φλάνδρα στον Α΄ΠΠ:



Spoiler










* *Sergeant Stubby *(1916 or 1917 – March 16, 1926), has been called the most decorated war dog of World War I and the only dog to be nominated for rank and then promoted to sergeant through combat, a claim for which there is no documentary evidence, but was recognized in connection with an exhibition at the Smithsonian Institution. He was the official mascot of the 102nd Infantry, assigned to the 26th (Yankee) Division. Stubby served for 18 months and participated in seventeen battles on the Western Front. He saved his regiment from surprise mustard gas attacks, found and comforted the wounded, and once caught a German soldier by the seat of his pants, holding him there until American soldiers found him. Back home his exploits were front page news of every major newspaper.
[...]


----------



## SBE (Nov 13, 2014)

Μία εικόνα από τη σημερινή δραστηριότητα στον Πύργο, με τους εθελοντές να μαζέουν τις παπαρούνες και τα πλήθη να εξακολουθούν να στριμώχνονται για να τις δουν.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 13, 2014)

If WWI was a barfight (9gag)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2014)

Μου φάνηκε ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον ότι η ταινία _Sarajevo 2014_, ένα δράμα περί τη δολοφονία του Φρ. Φερδινάδου, παραγωγή της αυστριακής τηλεόρασης, που μόλις παρακολούθησα, είχε ξεκάθαρη θέση: η δολοφονία ήταν μια καλά στημένη μηχανορραφία των γερμανικών και αυστριακών στρατιωτικών και επιχειρηματικών συμφερόντων, που ήθελαν να κατασκευάσουν τον σιδηρόδρομο Βερολίνο-Βαγδάτη και να καταλάβουν τη Γαλλία, αφήνοντας στην Αυστροουγγαρία κάποια κοκαλάκια στα Βαλκάνια και την Ανατολική Ευρώπη. 

Η ταινία παρουσιάζει ως σχεδόν αποδεδειγμένο ιστορικό γεγονός ότι πράκτορες της Αυστρίας συγκρότησαν ουσιαστικά τη «Μαύρη Χείρα» και κάνει αναφορές σε άγνωστες (σε μένα, τουλάχιστον) λεπτομέρειες (π.χ. ότι τα χρήματα που βρέθηκαν στα χέρια των Σέρβων ριζοσπαστών προέρχονταν κατευθείαν από το ταμείο του αυστριακού στρατού στο Σαράγεβο, όπου είχαν φτάσει φρεσκοτυπωμένα πριν από λίγες μέρες), συνδέοντάς τις με τις ήδη γνωστές λεπτομέρειες για την προκλητικά ανεύθυνη «προστασία» του διαδόχου και τις ακατανόητες βόλτες στο Σεράγεβο, αλλά και τη γνωστή θέση που είχε διατυπωθεί από τον Σέρβο πρωθυπουργό Πάσιτς εναντίον τυχόν δολοφονικής επίθεσης.


----------



## Earion (Nov 14, 2014)

Χμμ, να υποθέσω κάποια σύντηξη των γεγονότων του #1 με τη νοοτροπία του #11 στο μυαλό των δημιουργών; Κάτι σε δολοφονία Κέννεντυ μου φέρνει ...


----------



## Earion (Nov 16, 2014)

*Όταν τα δρομολόγια των σιδηροδρόμων σέρνουν μια ήπειρο σε πόλεμο*



Earion said:


> ο ρόλος που έπαιξαν στα 1914 οι επίσημες συμμαχίες ήταν μικρός. Το καταπληκτικό γεγονός ως προς το πώς ακριβώς ήρθε η έκρηξη του πολέμου ήταν το *σε ποια έκταση εντέλει η πολιτική υποτάχθηκε στα προβλήματα τεχνικής*. Εκείνο που μέτρησε ήταν τα στρατιωτικά σχέδια και τα δρομολόγια των τρένων.



*Πόλεμος με χρονοδιαγράμματα*

του *Α**. **Τ**ζ. **Π**. **Τέιλορ*

 *Η ευρωπαϊκή κρίση, Ιούλιος-Αύγουστος 1914*​ 
_Ο αρχιδούκας δολοφονήθηκε στις 28 Ιουνίου. Ένα μήνα και κάτι αργότερα πελώριες στρατιές βάδιζαν για __τον_ _πόλεμο. Η διπλωματική κρίση που προκλήθηκε από τη δολοφονία ήταν διαφορετική από τις άλλες της προηγούμενης δεκαετίας, γιατί αυτή τη φορά οι διπλωμάτες είχαν χάσει τον έλεγχο. Από τη στιγμή που κηρύχτηκε η επιστράτευση, και από τη στιγμή που άρχισαν να κινούνται τα τρένα, η μοίρα της Ευρώπης είχε σφραγιστεί. Το Σεράγεβο είχε βάλει σε κίνηση έναν μηχανισμό που κανείς δεν μπορούσε να σταματήσει._

Συχνά είχε ειπωθεί πριν από το 1914 ότι κάποια μέρα τα πολεμικά όπλα θα έπαιρναν φωτιά από μόνα τους. Αυτό συνέβη στα 1914. Δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία ότι υπήρχαν βαθιά ριζωμένοι λόγοι για τις διενέξεις των μεγάλων δυνάμεων, ωστόσο η πραγματική έκρηξη του Α΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου προκλήθηκε σχεδόν αποκλειστικά από τα σχέδια επιστράτευσης των αντιπάλων. Τα γεγονότα επήλθαν τόσο ραγδαία ώστε δεν υπήρχε χρόνος για διπλωματικές διαπραγματεύσεις ή πολιτικές αποφάσεις. Στις 28 Ιουλίου οι μεγάλες δυνάμεις είχαν ειρήνη. Στις 4 Αυγούστου όλες, εκτός από την Ιταλία, είχαν πόλεμο. Σύρθηκαν στον πόλεμο από τους στρατούς τους, αντί να χρησιμοποιήσουν τους στρατούς τους για να προωθήσουν την πολιτική τους.

Οι μεγάλες δυνάμεις κατάστρωναν σχέδια για την κινητοποίηση μαζικών στρατών από την εποχή του Γαλλογερμανικού Πολέμου του 1870-1871. Όπως γίνεται συνήθως, οι άνθρωποι προετοιμάζονταν για τον προηγούμενο πόλεμο και όχι για τον επόμενο. Όλα τα γενικά επιτελεία υπέθεταν ότι ο επερχόμενος πόλεμος θα κρινόταν από τις πρώτες συγκρούσεις στα σύνορα, όπως είχε συμβεί στα 1870, και το καθένα από αυτά σχεδίαζε να καταφέρει το πλήγμα του πρώτο. Ωστόσο το καθένα έτρεμε μήπως το άλλο στρατόπεδο προλάβει. Το καθένα απέδιδε στα άλλα μια ταχύτητα και μια ευελιξία τις όποιες γνώριζε ότι δεν διέθετε το ίδιο. Η αποτρεπτική απειλή του συντριπτικού πλήγματος, αντί να προσφέρει στους στρατηγούς ασφάλεια, τους προκαλούσε πανικό. Έτσι συνήθως συμβαίνει με τις αποτρεπτικές απειλές.

Τα σχέδια επιστράτευσης βασίζονταν όλα σε πολύπλοκα σιδηροδρομικά δρομολόγια, προσεκτικά υπολογισμένα μέχρι την τελευταία λεπτομέρεια. Τη στιγμή που θα δινόταν το σύνθημα εκατομμύρια άνδρες θα παρουσιάζονταν στα έμπεδα. Χιλιάδες τρένα θα συγκεντρώνονταν και θα κατευθύνονταν μέρα με τη μέρα στους προκαθορισμένους στόχους τους. Τα δρομολόγια ήταν άκαμπτα και δεν μπορούσαν να μεταβληθούν χωρίς πολύμηνη προπαρασκευή. Η Γερμανία και η Γαλλία είχαν μόνο ένα σχέδιο επιστράτευσης, με το οποίο, φυσικά, η μία στρεφόταν εναντίον της άλλης. Η Ρωσία και η Αυστρία είχαν περισσότερα διαζευκτικά σχέδια. Η Ρωσία είτε για γενική επιστράτευση κατά της Γερμανίας και της Αυστροουγγαρίας, είτε για μερική επιστράτευση κατά της Αυστροουγγαρίας μόνο. Η Αυστρία κατά της Σερβίας, της Ιταλίας ή της Ρωσίας. Αν ένα από τα σχέδια αυτά έμπαινε σε εφαρμογή, θα καθιστούσε αδύνατη την εφαρμογή του διαζευκτικού σχεδίου. Τα δρομολόγια δεν μπορούσαν να μεταβληθούν μέσα σε μια νύχτα.

Κανένα από τα σχέδια δεν είχε δοκιμαστεί· καμιά μεγάλη δύναμη δεν είχε επιστρατευτεί από την εποχή του Συνεδρίου του Βερολίνου στα 1878, εκτός από τη Ρωσία στη διάρκεια του Ρωσοϊαπωνικού Πολέμου, και αυτό ήταν άσχετο με τις ευρωπαϊκές συνθήκες. Τα σχέδια υπήρχαν μόνο στα χαρτιά και γι’ αυτό το λόγο ήταν ακόμα περισσότερο άκαμπτα. Κανένα γενικό επιτελείο δεν είχε την πείρα να αυτοσχεδιάζει ανάλογα με την πορεία των γεγονότων. Επιπλέον τα σχέδια είχαν καταστρωθεί με υπερβολική μυστικότητα. Οι στρατηγοί δεν είχαν πει στους πολιτικούς τι έκαναν ή, κι αν το είπαν, οι πολιτικοί δεν το κατάλαβαν. Ο κόμης Λεοπόλδος φον Μπέρχτολντ, υπουργός εξωτερικών της Αυστροουγγαρίας, νόμιζε ότι μπορούσε να απειλήσει τη Σερβία χωρίς να χάσει την ελευθέρια δράσης έναντι της Ρωσίας. Ο Σεργκέι Σαζόνοφ, ο Ρώσος υπουργός των εξωτερικών, νόμιζε ότι μπορούσε να απειλήσει την Αυστροουγγαρία χωρίς να χάσει την ελευθερία δράσης έναντι της Γερμανίας. Ο Μπέτμαν Χόλβεγκ, ο Γερμανός καγκελάριος, νόμιζε ότι μπορούσε να απειλήσει τη Ρωσία χωρίς να χάσει την ελευθερία δράσης έναντι της Γαλλίας. Ο σερ Έντουαρντ Γκρέυ, ο Βρετανός υπουργός των εξωτερικών, νόμιζε ότι μπορούσε να προστατέψει το Βέλγιο χωρίς κατ’ ανάγκη να δεσμευτεί στο πλευρό της Γαλλίας. Όλοι τους έκαναν λάθος. Όταν αντιλήφθηκαν αντίστοιχα το σφάλμα τους παραδόθηκαν ανήμποροι στα κελεύσματα των στρατιωτικών χρονοδιαγραμμάτων.


 * Οι πρωταγωνιστές της κρίσης του Ιουλίου του 1914*















_Λεοπόλδος φον Μπέρχτολντ (Αυστρ.), Σεργκέι Σαζόνοφ (Ρωσ.), Μπέτμαν Χόλβεγκ (Γερμ.), Έντουαρντυ Γκρέυ (Μεγ. Βρετ.)._

Οι πολιτικοί δεν ανησύχησαν υπερβολικά με τη δολοφονία του αρχιδούκα Φραγκίσκου Φερδινάνδου στο Σεράγεβο. Ήταν συνηθισμένοι με τις φασαρίες στα Βαλκάνια και υπέθεσαν πως κι αυτή η φασαρία θα τελείωνε όπως οι προηγούμενες —με συναγερμούς, απειλές και τελικά με διαπραγματεύσεις. Αναγνώριζαν ότι η Αυστροουγγαρία είχε παράπονα κατά της Σερβίας και πίστευαν οπωσδήποτε ότι, σαν μεγάλη δύναμη, είχε το δικαίωμα να κάνει λίγο-πολύ το δικό της. Ακόμη και ο σερ Έντουαρντ Γκρέυ υποστήριζε πως η Σερβία, σαν μικρή χώρα, έπρεπε να πληρώσει το αντίτιμο της ειρήνης, όσο άδικο και αν ήταν αυτό. Η Ευρώπη όμως δεν μπορούσε να κάνει τίποτα ωσότου η Αυστροουγγαρία διατυπώσει τις απαιτήσεις της. Οι απαιτήσεις αυτές, όταν διατυπώθηκαν, ήταν υπερβολικές. Γι’ αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο φαίνονταν να προσφέρουν περισσότερο έδαφος για διαπραγματεύσεις και συμβιβασμούς.

Οι Αυστριακοί όμως ήταν αποφασισμένοι να μη συρθούν σε ευρωπαϊκή συνδιάσκεψη. Επιθυμούσαν να κρατήσουν τη διένεξή τους με τη Σερβία στο επίπεδο ιδιωτικού καβγά. Γι’ αυτό και στην αρχή διέκοψαν τις σχέσεις τους και κατόπιν στις 28 Ιουλίου κήρυξαν τον πόλεμο. Ακόμα και τότε οι υπόλοιποι Ευρωπαίοι πολιτικοί δεν θορυβήθηκαν. Ο Μπέτμαν Χόλβεγκ, ο Σαζόνοφ και ο Γκρέυ είχαν καταλήξει, ανεξάρτητα ο ένας από τον άλλο, στην ίδια λύση. Η λύση αυτή ήταν το «Αλτ στο Βελιγράδι». Οι Αυστριακοί θα καταλάμβαναν το Βελιγράδι και έτσι θα αποδείκνυαν τη στρατιωτική τους ανδρεία. Κατόπιν θα δήλωναν τη διάθεσή τους να σταματήσουν και θα κρατούσαν το Βελιγράδι σαν ενέχυρο κατά τη διάρκεια των διαπραγματεύσεων. Θα γινόταν κάποιος συμβιβασμός, λίγο-πολύ σε βάρος της Σερβίας, που ωστόσο θα διατηρούσε την ανεξαρτησία της, κι έτσι θα σωζόταν και το γόητρο της Ρωσίας σαν προστάτιδας δύναμης της Σερβίας.

Η έξυπνη αυτή πρόταση κατέρρευσε για έναν απροσδόκητο και τελείως ασυνήθιστο λόγο. Μπορεί η Αυστροουγγαρία να ισχυριζόταν ότι ήταν μεγάλη δύναμη, ο στρατός της όμως δεν ήταν σε θέση να καταλάβει το Βελιγράδι κι έτσι δεν μπορούσε να σταματήσει εκεί. Η επιστράτευση, ακόμη και εναντίον της Σερβίας, θα έπαιρνε μερικές εβδομάδες. Και πάντως το αυστριακό γενικό επιτελείο δεν τολμούσε να κηρύξει επιστράτευση κατά της Σερβίας αν δεν βεβαιωνόταν πρώτα για τη ρωσική ουδετερότητα, γιατί αν το έκανε αυτό, δεν θα μπορούσε να εφαρμόσει το διαζευκτικό σχέδιο επιστράτευσης κατά της Ρωσίας. Γι’ αυτό και το αυστριακό γενικό επιτελείο προτίμησε να μην κάνει τίποτα. Μια πρόσθετη μικρή ειρωνεία της τύχης ήταν το γεγονός ότι οι Σέρβοι είχαν αποφασίσει να μην προασπίσουν το Βελιγράδι, που θα μπορούσε επομένως να καταληφθεί από έναν αυστροουγγρικό λόχο, και έτσι το «αλτ» στο Βελιγράδι θα μπορούσε να πραγματοποιηθεί. 

Όπως οι Αυστριακοί δεν ήξεραν τίποτα για τα σερβικά σχέδια, έτσι ακριβώς και οι Ρώσοι δεν ήξεραν τίποτα για τα αυστριακά σχέδια ή για την ανυπαρξία σχεδίων. Ο τσάρος και οι υπουργοί του υπέθεταν ότι η Αυστροουγγαρία θα προχωρούσε σχεδόν αμέσως σε επίθεση εναντίον της Σερβίας. Οι Ρώσοι ήταν αποφασισμένοι να μην εγκαταλείψουν τη Σερβία, όπως είχαν κάνει κατά την κρίση της Βοσνίας το 1900-1909. Έπρεπε να βρουν τρόπο να επιβεβαιώσουν το ενδιαφέρον της Ρωσίας για την αυστρο-σερβική σύρραξη. Δεν μπορούσαν πια να απαιτούν να λάβουν μέρος στις διαπραγματεύσεις. Οι διαπραγματεύσεις, σε ό,τι αφορούσε την Αυστροουγγαρία και τη Σερβία, είχαν τελειώσει. Άμεσες διαπραγματεύσεις μεταξύ Ρωσίας και Αυστροουγγαρίας θα μπορούσαν να αρχίσουν μόνο αν η Ρωσία απαντούσε στην αυστροουγγρική χειρονομία της κήρυξης του πολέμου κατά της Σερβίας με κάποια ανάλογη δική της χειρονομία. Ο Σαζόνοφ, _ο _Ρώσος υπουργός των εξωτερικών, νόμιζε πως είχε βρει την απάντηση. Ο ρωσικός στρατός θα κήρυττε μερική επιστράτευση, η οποία θα στρεφόταν μόνο κατά της Αυστροουγγαρίας. Με τον τρόπο αυτόν, φανταζόταν, δεν θα προκαλούσε η Ρωσία τη Γερμανία. Αλλά κι εδώ πάλι παρενέβησαν τα χρονοδιαγράμματα. Οι Ρώσοι στρατηγοί έφριξαν με τις προτάσεις του Σαζόνοφ. Η μερική επιστράτευση, υποστήριξαν, θα απέκλειε τη γενική επιστράτευση κατά της Γερμανίας επί μήνες. Η Ρωσία θα βρισκόταν ανίσχυρη στο έλεος της Γερμανίας.

Ο Σαζόνοφ ίσως να επέμενε αν ήταν σίγουρος για την ουδετερότητα της Γερμανίας. Αλλά το ακριβώς αντίθετο ίσχυε. Ο Μπέτμαν Χόλβεγκ και ο κάιζερ Γουλιέλμος είχαν υποσχεθεί να υποστηρίξουν την Αυστροουγγαρία εναντίον της Ρωσίας και πίστευαν ότι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να το κάνουν ήταν οι απειλές. Επιπλέον οι Γερμανοί στρατηγοί ανησύχησαν με τη φήμη ακόμα και μιας μερικής ρωσικής επιστράτευσης. Όχι μόνο δεν αντιλήφθηκαν ότι αυτή θα εμπόδιζε κάθε ρωσική δράση κατά της Γερμανίας, αλλά και πίστεψαν ότι αποτελούσε το προανάκρουσμα της γενικής επιστράτευσης, ένα πονηρό κόλπο για να αρπάξουν οι Ρώσοι το προβάδισμα από τα γερμανικά χρονοδιαγράμματα. Γι’ αυτό στις 29 Ιουλίου ο Γερμανός πρεσβευτής προειδοποίησε τον Σαζόνοφ ότι κάθε ρωσική επιστράτευση, οσοδήποτε μερική, θα προκαλούσε γερμανι­κή επιστράτευση και πόλεμο. Ο Σαζόνοφ πίστεψε το πρώτο σκέλος της προειδοποίησης. Δεν μπορούσε ακόμη να πιστέψει ότι θα βρισκόταν μεγάλη δύναμη να προχωρήσει από τις απειλητικές κινήσεις στην πρα­γματοποίηση των απειλών.

Την απόφαση έπρεπε να την πάρει ο Νι­κόλαος Β΄, ο τσάρος της Ρωσίας. Από τη φύση του ο Νικόλαος ήταν ένας ήσυχος οικογενειάρχης που προτιμούσε το τένις και τα θαλάσσια μπάνια από τις κρατικές υποθέσεις. Είχε όμως κληρονομήσει μια μοναδική θέση σαν απόλυτος μονάρχης και εκπλήρωνε πιστά το χρέος του. Τώρα έπρεπε να αποδείξει ότι η Αυτοκρατορική Ρωσία ήταν δύναμη πρώτης σειράς. Την 29η και 30ή Ιουλίου συζητούσε επί ώρες με τον Σαζόνοφ και τον υπουργό των στρατιωτικών, ή μάλλον καθόταν βαρυεστημένος ενώ οι δύο υ­πουργοί ανέπτυσσαν τα επιχειρήματά τους. Τα διατάγματα της μερικής και της γε­νικής επιστράτευσης βρίσκονταν επάνω στο γραφείο του. Στην πραγματικότητα πολύ λίγα πράγματα υπήρχαν για να συζητη­θούν. Ο μοναδικός σκοπός της μερικής επιστράτευσης ήταν ο κατευνασμός της Γερμανίας και τώρα που η Γερμανία αρ­νιόταν να κατευναστεί δεν είχε κανένα νό­ημα. Οι μόνες διαζευκτικές λύσεις ήταν γε­νική επιστράτευση ή τίποτα. Και το να μην κάνει η Ρωσία τίποτα σήμαινε παραίτησή της από τη χορεία των μεγάλων δυνάμεων.

Το βράδυ της 29ης Ιουλίου ο τσάρος συμφώνησε για γενική επιστράτευση. Μισή ώρα αργότερα άλλαξε γνώμη. Το διάταγμα ακυρώθηκε και την άλλη μέρα η συζήτηση ξανάρχισε. Ένας από τους στρατηγούς είπε: «Είναι δύσκολο να αποφασίσει κανείς». Ο Νικόλαος Β΄ το θεώ­ρησε αυτό πρόκληση. Απάντησε σκαιά: «Θα αποφασίσω», και υπέγραψε το διάτα­γμα της γενικής επιστράτευσης. Τούτη τη φορά δεν υπήρξε υποχώρηση. Οι κόκ­κινες αφίσες με την πρόσκληση των εφέ­δρων τοιχοκολλήθηκαν σε λίγο σε όλη τη Ρωσία. Τα στρατιωτικά τρένα άρχισαν να συγκεντρώνονται. Ο Νικόλαος έγραψε στο ημερολόγιό του: «Πήγα περίπατο μόνος μου. Ο καιρός ήταν ζεστός. Έκα­να ένα θαυμάσιο μπάνιο στη θάλασσα». Η απόφαση είχε ληφθεί χωρίς να ερωτη­θούν η Γαλλία, σύμμαχος της Ρωσίας, ούτε η Μεγάλη Βρετανία, φίλη της Ρωσίας. Αργότερα Βρετανοί και Γάλ­λοι πολιτικοί θα άκουγαν επικρίσεις και καταδίκες γιατί δεν κατόρθωσαν να προει­δοποιήσουν τη Ρωσία να μην κάνει αυτό το σοβαρό βήμα. Ό,τι τους συγκράτησε ήταν ο φόβος πως, αν το έκαναν, η Ρω­σία θα ξέκοβε από αυτούς και θα τασσό­ταν στο πλευρό της Γερμανίας. Πάντως οι Βρετανοί και οι Γάλλοι πολιτικοί, όπως ακριβώς και οι Ρώσοι, δεν είχαν καταλά­βει ακριβώς πόσο σοβαρές θα ήταν οι συνέπειες. Υπολόγιζαν ότι μια γενική ρω­σική επιστράτευση θα μεγάλωνε την ένταση, αλλά υπέθεταν επίσης ότι γι’ αυτόν α­κριβώς τον λόγο θα επισπεύδονταν οι διαπραγματεύσεις μεταξύ των μεγάλων δυνάμεων. Εξακολουθούσαν να φαντάζονται κάποιου είδους ευρωπαϊκή συνδιάσκε­ψη και δεν είχαν ιδέα ότι στα μάτια της Γερμανίας η επιστράτευση της Ρωσίας έκανε τον πόλεμο αναπόφευκτο.

Νά λοιπόν ποιος ήταν ο ισχυρότερος παρά­γοντας το καλοκαίρι του 1914. Ήταν ένας παράγοντας που αποδεί­χθηκε καταστροφικός. Όλες οι μεγάλες δυνάμεις είχαν καταστρώσει προσεκτικά σχέδια γενικής επιστράτευσης, που θα τις έφερναν σε καλύτερη θέση εκκίνησης για να δώσουν τη μάχη σ’ ένα μεγάλο πόλεμο. Τα σχέ­δια αυτά χρειάζονταν κάποιο χρόνο για να πραγματοποιηθούν, αλλά α­κόμα και τότε οι επιστρατευμένοι στρατοί μπορού­σαν να κρατηθούν εν αναμονή στα σύνορα.

Για όλες τις δυνάμεις υπήρχε κάποιο περιθώριο, έστω και μικρό, μεταξύ επιστράτευσης και πολέμου. Για όλες έκτος από μία: τη Γερμανία. Οι Γερμανοί δεν είχαν σχέδια καθαυτό γενικής επιστράτευσης. Το γερμανικό γενικό επιτελείο επί είκοσι χρόνια πάλευε να λύσει το πρόβλημα του πώς θα κέρδιζε ένα διμέτωπο πόλεμο κατά της Γαλλίας και της Ρωσίας ταυτόχρονα με ένα μόνο στρατό. Η λύση ήταν να νικήσει η Γερμανία τη Γαλλία προτού ετοιμαστεί η Ρωσία. Τα γαλλικά σύνορα ήταν πολύ ισχυρά οχυρωμένα, γεγονός που καθιστούσε αδύνατη μια επιτυχημένη επίθεση εναντίον τους. Γι’ αυτό και ο κόμης Άλφρεντ φον Σλήφεν, αρχηγός του γερμανικού γενικού επιτελείου από το 1891 ώς το 1908, κατέστρωσε ένα σχέδιο για περικύκλωση του γαλλικού στρατού μέσω του Βελγίου.

Το εγχείρημα ήταν δύσκολο. Υπήρχαν μόνον 80 μίλια μεταξύ των Αρδεννών, που όλοι τις υπέθεταν αδιάβατες, και των ολλανδικών συνόρων. Μέσα από αυτό το κενό έπρεπε να διοχετευθούν τέσσερις στρατιές, 840.000 άνδρες. Όλοι τους ήταν υποχρεωμένοι να περάσουν από το μοναδικό σιδηροδρομικό κόμβο του Άαχεν. Τα στρατιωτικά τρένα δεν μπορούσαν να συσσωρευτούν στο Άαχεν, όσο και αν επεκτεινόταν ο σταθμός. Έπρεπε να προχωρούν για να αφήνουν το χώρο ελεύθερο για τα επόμενα τρένα. Γι’ αυτό στα γερμανικά σχέδια επιστράτευσης δεν προβλεπόταν σταμάτημα στα σύνορα. Η εισβολή στο Βέλγιο ήταν αναπόσπαστο τμήμα της επιστράτευσης. Ο Σλήφεν δεν σκέφτηκε ποτέ ότι η Γερμανία θα μπορούσε να έχει στόχο να κάνει μόνο επίδειξη ισχύος, χωρίς ν’ αρχίσει πραγματικά τον πόλεμο. Ήταν απλά και μόνο τεχνικός. Ο Χέλμουτ φον Μόλτκε, ο διάδοχός του, δεν είχε το χάρισμα της στρατηγικής. Δέχτηκε τα σχέδια όπως ακριβώς τα είχε αφήσει ο Σλήφεν. Ή μάλλον δεν σκέφτηκε καθόλου το ζήτημα παρά μόνο όταν έφθασε η είδηση της ρωσικής επιστράτευσης. Τότε άνοιξε το συρτάρι του και ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες του Σλήφεν.

Ο κάιζερ Γουλιέλμος και ο Μπέτμαν Χόλβεγκ, που έπρεπε να πάρουν τις πολιτικές αποφάσεις, δεν είχαν ιδέα πόσο τους περιόριζαν τα στρατιωτικά σχέδια. Ποτέ δεν ρώτησαν, και το γενικό επιτελείο ποτέ δεν τους το είπε. Εξακολουθούσαν να φαντάζονται ότι μπορούσαν να σείουν ηχηρά το ξίφος, όπως έκαναν και οι άλλοι ηγεμόνες της Ευρώπης, χωρίς να το σύρουν από τη θήκη. Όμως το πρωί της 31ης Ιουλίου ο Μόλτκε παρουσιάστηκε στον αυτοκράτορα με την είδηση της ρωσικής επιστράτευσης. Επέμενε ότι ο γερμανικός στρατός έπρεπε να επιστρατευτεί αμέσως και να εισβάλει στο Βέλγιο. Ο Μπέτμαν Χόλβεγκ ρώτησε αν υπάρχουν λιγότερο βαριές διαζευκτικές λύσεις. Δεν υπήρχε καμιά. Ο Μπέτμαν Χόλβεγκ υπέκυψε στα κελεύσματα της στρατηγικής. Τα προκαταρκτικά διατάγματα για την επιστράτευση εκδόθηκαν. Στάλθηκε τελεσίγραφο στην Πετρούπολη, που αξιούσε από τους Ρώσους να σταματήσουν την επιστράτευση μέσα σε 24 ώρες.

Η αξίωση φυσικά απορρίφθηκε. Την 1η Αύγουστου ο Γερμανός πρεσβευτής επέδωσε στον Σαζόνοφ την κήρυξη πολέμου από μέρους της Γερμανίας. Ο κάιζερ, με επίσημη στολή της Φρουράς, μετέβη με ανοιχτή άμαξα από το Πότσδαμ στα ανάκτορα του Βερολίνου. Τριγυρισμένος από απαστράπτοντες στρατηγούς, ήταν έτοιμος να υπογράψει το διάταγμα της γενικής επιστράτευσης. Ο Μπέτμαν Χόλβεγκ παρουσιάστηκε με μια εκπληκτική είδηση από το Λονδίνο. Ο σερ Έντουαρντ Γκρέυ είχε δηλώσει ότι η Μεγάλη Βρετανία θα παρέμενε ουδέτερη αν η Γερμανία δεν επετίθετο κατά της Γαλλίας. Ο κάιζερ αναγάλλιασε. «Αυτό σηκώνει σαμπάνια! Πρέπει να σταματήσουμε την κίνηση προς δυσμάς». Ο Μόλτκε άλλαξε χρώμα. Έντεκα χιλιάδες τρένα έπρεπε να σταματήσουν στις ράγες τους. «Είναι αδύνατον», είπε με τρεμάμενη φωνή. «Όλος ο στρατός θα περιπέσει σε σύγχυση». Για άλλη μια φορά τα δρομολόγια υπαγόρευσαν την πολιτική. Ο Γουλιέλμος συγκατατέθηκε και υπέγραψε τα διατάγματα επιστράτευσης.

Οι δρόμοι γέμισαν με επευφημούντα πλήθη. Η εντύπωση που είχαν οι απλοί Γερμανοί ήταν πώς τους απειλούσαν με επίθεση οι μογγολικές ορδές των Ρώσων. Ώς εκείνη τη στιγμή οι Γερμανοί σοσιαλιστές αναλογίζονταν με κάπως σκοτεινή διάθεση τη δέσμευσή τους να κηρύξουν γενική απεργία κατά του πολέμου. Τώρα τάχθηκαν υπέρ της άμυνας του ευρωπαϊκού πολιτισμού απέναντι στη βαρβαρική Ανατολή. Το Ράιχσταγκ επικύρωσε παμψηφεί τον πολεμικό προϋπολογισμό. Τα κόμματα κήρυξαν πολιτική εκεχειρία για όσο έμελλε να διαρκέσει ο πόλεμος. Εμπνευσμένος από αυτή την ενότητα, ο Γουλιέλμος διακήρυξε: «Δεν βλέπω πια μπροστά μου κόμματα, βλέπω μόνο Γερμανούς».






_ Ο Χέλμουτ φον Μόλτκε (αριστερά) με τον Κάιζερ (δεξιά) σε μεγάλα γυμνάσια του γερμανικού στρατού (δεκαετία 1910)._

Ο πόλεμος μεταξύ Ρωσίας και Γερμανίας είχε αρχίσει, μολονότι καμιά τους δεν ήταν σε θέση να αρχίσει εχθροπραξίες. Όλη η επιθετική δύναμη της Γερμανίας ήταν στραμμένη κατά της Γαλλίας, με την οποία δεν είχε εμφανή αιτία διαμάχης. Έπρεπε να βρεθεί κάποιο πρόσχημα. Την 1η Αυγούστου ο Γερμανός πρεσβευτής επισκέφθηκε τον Ρενέ Βιβιανί, τον Γάλλο πρωθυπουργό και υπουργό των εξωτερικών, και αξίωσε υπόσχεση ουδετερότητας από τη Γαλλία. Αν ο Βιβιανί συμφωνούσε, ο πρεσβευτής θα αξίωνε να παραδοθούν το Τουλ και το Βερντέν σαν ενέχυρο. Ο Βιβιανί έκοψε τη συζήτηση: «Η Γαλλία θα ενεργήσει σύμφωνα με τα συμφέροντά της». Οι Γερμανοί δεν ανανέωσαν την αξίωσή τους. Φοβήθηκαν μήπως η Γαλλία συμφωνήσει, και τότε τα επιθετικά τους σχέδια θα κατέρρεαν. Αντί γι’ αυτό, γερμανικά αεροπλάνα έριξαν μερικές βόμβες στη Νυρεμβέργη. Οι Γερμανοί ανήγγειλαν ότι τα αεροπλάνα ήταν γαλλικά και με το πρόσχημα αυτό κήρυξαν τον πόλεμο στις 3 Αυγούστου. Οι Γάλλοι πολιτικοί ανησυχούσαν ως ένα βαθμό, αναλογιζόμενοι με ποιο τρόπο θα εξηγούσαν τις μυστικές δεσμεύσεις τους από τη γαλλορωσική συμμαχία. Τώρα πια δεν ήταν ανάγκη να ανησυχούν. Και η Γαλλία με τη σειρά της πολεμούσε για την εθνική της άμυνα. Τα γαλλικά στρατιωτικά τρένα άρχισαν κι αυτά να κινούνται προς τα σύνορα.

Έτσι Γερμανία, Ρωσία και Γαλλία βρέθηκαν σε πόλεμο εξαιτίας των δρομολογίων του Σλήφεν. Δύο μεγάλες δυνάμεις, η Μεγάλη Βρετανία και η Ιταλία, δεν περιλαμβάνονταν στο σχέδιο. Η Ιταλία, μολονότι σύμμαχος της Γερμανίας και της Αυστροουγγαρίας, ήταν αποφασισμένη να μην πολεμήσει στο πλευρό τους. Ασκούσε ενοχλητική πίεση τους συμμάχους της να δεχτούν να παραμείνει ουδέτερη. Αλλά την ίδια στιγμή τους οχλούσε σχετικά με τα κέρδη που θα αποκόμιζε αν δεν έμενε ουδέτερη. Το περίπλοκο αυτό διπλό παιχνίδι τέλειωσε με χασούρα και στα δύο σημεία.

Η βρετανική κυβέρνηση τεχνικά ήταν αδέσμευτη. Είχε φίλους αλλά όχι συμμάχους. Μερικοί Άγγλοι, κυρίως συντηρητικοί, πίστευαν ότι η Μεγάλη Βρετανία έπρεπε να σπεύσει πάραυτα σε βοήθεια της Ρωσίας και της Γαλλίας. Άλλοι, κυρίως ριζοσπάστες και εργατικοί, πίστευαν ότι η Μεγάλη Βρετανία έπρεπε να μείνει αυστηρά αμέτοχη. Όπως έγραφε μια ριζοσπαστική εφημερίδα «Νοιαζόμαστε τόσο λίγο για το Βελιγράδι όσο και το Βελιγράδι για το Μάντσεστερ». Ο Γκρέυ, ο υπουργός των εξωτερικών, ένιωθε δεσμευμένος έναντι της Γαλλίας, αλλά προσπαθούσε να μην το εκφράσει ρητά. Περίμενε να εξαναγκαστεί. Όπως έγραψε αργότερα: «Οι περιστάσεις και τα γεγονότα επέβαλαν την απόφαση». Στις 30 Ιουλίου αρνήθηκε να δώσει στη Ρωσία υπόσχεση υποστήριξης. Την 1η Αυγούστου δήλωσε ότι η Μεγάλη Βρετανία θα παρέμενε ουδέτερη αν η Γαλλία δεν δεχόταν επίθεση —μολονότι είναι αβέβαιο αν εννοούσε αυτό που είπε. Στις 2 Αυγούστου οι ηγέτες της συντηρητικής αντιπολίτευσης επέδωσαν επιστολή στον πρωθυπουργό Άσκουιθ, ζητώντας του την υποστήριξη της Γαλλίας και της Ρωσίας. Η κυβέρνηση των Φιλελευθέρων δεν την έλαβε υπόψη. Αποφάσισαν όμως ότι δεν θα επέτρεπαν στο γερμανικό στόλο να μπει στη Μάγχη και να χτυπήσει τα γαλλικά λιμάνια. Αυτό δεν ήταν απόφαση πολέμου· ήταν απόφαση ένοπλης ουδετερότητας, και ικανοποίησε τους Γερμανούς. Το να μείνουν έξω από τη Μάγχη ήταν φτηνό αντίτιμο μπροστά στο να κρατήσουν τη Μεγάλη Βρετανία έξω από τον πόλεμο.

 *Το κρίσιμο σταυροδρόμι: η ουδετερότητα του Βελγίου*

Η βρετανική κυβέρνηση είχε μια μικρή ανησυχία. Ήταν αποφασισμένη να προστατεύσει την ουδετερότητα του Βελγίου, όπως το είχε κάνει και ο μεγάλος προκάτοχός της ο Γλάδστων στα 1870. Τότε η αξίωση από τη Γαλλία και τη Γερμανία να σεβαστούν τη βελγική ουδετερότητα είχε κρατήσει τη Μεγάλη Βρετανία έξω από τον πόλεμο. Γιατί όχι και τώρα; Την Κυριακή 2 Αυγούστου το υπουργικό συμβούλιο αποφάσισε ότι «οποιαδήποτε ουσιαστική παραβίαση της βελγικής ουδετερότητας θα μας αναγκάσει να αναλάβουμε δράση». Οι ουδετερόφιλοι της κυβέρνησης το θεώρησαν αυτό νίκη. Όπως όλοι οι άλλοι, έτσι κι αυτοί δεν είχαν καταλάβει ότι η στρατηγική της Γερμανίας στηριζόταν στην εισβολή στο Βέλγιο. Ούτε οι Βέλγοι το είχαν καταλάβει. Πέρασαν εκείνη την Κυριακή απολαμβάνοντας ένα ηλιόλουστο «ουδέτερο» απόγευμα. Το ίδιο βράδυ ο Γερμανός πρεσβευτής επέδωσε διακοίνωση που αξίωνε να επιτραπεί στα γερμανικά στρατεύματα να περάσουν μέσα από το Βέλγιο. Η βελγική κυβέρνηση συσκεπτόταν ώς το πρωί και αποφάσισε να απορρίψει τις γερμανικές αξιώσεις. Είχε ακόμη την ελπίδα ότι η σθεναρή άρνηση θα συγκρατούσε τους Γερμανούς και γι’ αυτό ζήτησε από τη βρετανική κυβέρνηση μόνο «διπλωματική παρέμβαση».

Η Δευτέρα 3 Αυγούστου ήταν αργία στην Αγγλία (Bank Holiday). Στους δρόμους του Λονδίνου τα πλήθη επευφημούσαν, όπως είχε συμβεί στο Παρίσι και στο Βερολίνο. Ο Λόυντ Τζωρτζ, υπουργός των οικονομικών, που προηγουμένως ήταν κατά του πολέμου, εντυπωσιάστηκε πολύ από αυτή την επίδειξη πολεμικού ενθουσιασμού. Το απόγευμα ο Γκρέυ εξήγησε στη Βουλή των Κοινοτήτων τη διφορούμενη περιπλοκή με τη Γαλλία και τη Ρωσία στην οποία είχε συρθεί. Ευτυχώς ήταν σε θέση να τη συνδέσει με την είδηση για το Βέλγιο, κι αυτό ένωσε ουσιαστικά όλα τα μέλη του Κοινοβουλίου. Αργότερα εκείνο το βράδυ το υπουργικό συμβούλιο αποφάσισε να σταλεί στη Γερμανία ένα ευγενικό μήνυμα που να της ζητάει να μην πειράξει το Βέλγιο. Ο Γκρέυ προφανώς δεν σκέφθηκε ότι το θέμα ήταν επείγον. Οπωσδήποτε δεν έστειλε το μήνυμα παρά την άλλη μέρα το πρωί, όταν τα γερμανικά στρατεύματα βρίσκονταν ήδη μέσα στο Βέλγιο.

Κατά το μεσημέρι η είδηση έφθασε στο Λονδίνο, παρότι καμιά βελγική έκκληση για βοήθεια δεν είχε ακόμα εκδηλωθεί. Η είδηση όμως έσπρωξε τον Γκρέυ σε δραστικές ενέργειες. Χωρίς να συμβουλευτεί την κυβέρνηση, έστειλε τελεσίγραφο στη Γερμανία απαιτώντας να έχει ώς τα μεσάνυχτα υπόσχεση σεβασμού της βελγικής ουδετερότητας. Στις 7 μ.μ. ο Μπέτμαν Χόλβεγκ αρνήθηκε να δώσει τέτοια υπόσχεση. Παραπονέθηκε ότι η Μεγάλη Βρετανία έβγαινε στον πόλεμο «απλώς για ένα κουρελόχαρτο». Χρησιμοποίησε πράγματι αυτές τις λέξεις; Μίλησε αγγλικά ή γερμανικά; Ποτέ δε θα το μάθουμε. Αλλά ένα δεκαπενθήμερο προτύτερα είχε δοθεί μια ερασιτεχνική θεατρική παράσταση στη βρετανική πρεσβεία του Βερολίνου. Το έργο ήταν του Σαρντού με τον τίτλο «Το Κουρελόχαρτο». Κανένα μήνυμα από το Βερολίνο δεν έφθασε στο Λονδίνο. Ο Άσκουιθ και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του υπουργικού συμβουλίου κάθονταν στο τραπέζι των συνεδριάσεων, διατηρώντας ίσως ακόμη κάποια ελπίδα για ευνοϊκή απάντηση. Κάποιος (παραμένει άγνωστο ποιος) παρατήρησε ότι με ώρα Βερολίνου τα μεσάνυχτα εκεί ήταν 11 μ.μ. στο Λονδίνο. Έτσι μπορούσαν να κηρύξουν τον πόλεμο μία ώρα νωρίτερα και να πάνε να κοιμηθούν. Η κήρυξη του πολέμου επιδόθηκε πράγματι στον Γερμανό πρέσβη στις έντεκα και πέντε μ.μ. Τα χρονοδιαγράμματα είχαν σημειώσει άλλον έναν θρίαμβο.






_ Η ατυχής φράση του Μπέτμαν Χόλβεγκ περί «κουρελόχαρτου» προσέφερε το πιο καλόδεχτο δώρο στη βρετανική προπαγάνδα._ _Εδώ, προπαγανδιστικό πόστερ με το οποίο προτρέπονται οι Βρετανοί να καταταγούν «για να κρατήσουν ψηλά την τιμή της χώρας τους»._

Ωστόσο υπήρχε μία ακόμα τελευταία περιπλοκή. Οι Βρετανοί είχαν βγει στον πόλεμο για να προστατεύσουν την ουδετερότητα του Βελγίου. Όταν όμως ο Άσκουιθ συνάντησε τους στρατηγούς του στις 5 Αυγούστου, έμαθε ότι τα χρονοδιαγράμματα υπαγόρευαν τη θέλησή τους ακόμα και στον μικρό βρετανικό στρατό. Είχε καταστρωθεί ένα σχέδιο για να ταχθεί ο στρατός αυτός στο αριστερό πλευρό του γαλλικού. Δεν υπήρχε σχέδιο για να σταλεί να βοηθήσει το Βέλγιο. Έτσι τελικά η Μεγάλη Βρετανία βρέθηκε να συμμαχεί πλήρως με τη Γαλλία.

Η κήρυξη του πολέμου από τη Μεγάλη Βρετανία δέσμευε ολόκληρη τη Βρετανική Αυτοκρατορία, και σε αυτή συμπεριλαμβάνονταν οι Κτήσεις και η Ινδία. Μόνο το καναδικό κοινοβούλιο εξέφρασε αργότερα ανεξάρτητα την επιδοκιμασία του. Η μόνη χώρα που καθυστερούσε ήταν εκείνη ακριβώς που άρχισε τον αγώνα δρόμου: η Αυστροουγγαρία. Στις 6 Αυγούστου η Αυστροουγγαρία κήρυξε τον πόλεμο κατά της Ρωσίας. Στις 12 Αυγούστου, ύστερα από παράπονα της Ρωσίας, η Μεγάλη Βρετανία και η Γαλλία κήρυξαν τον πόλεμο κατά της Αυστροουγγαρίας. Η καθεμιά χώρα ισχυριζόταν ότι πολεμά για την άμυνά της, και από μια άποψη αυτό ήταν αλήθεια. Όλες όμως πίστευαν ότι η επίθεση ήταν ο μόνος τρόπος άμυνας. Ακριβώς γι’ αυτό, για να αμυνθούν δηλαδή, επιτέθηκαν η μία εναντίον της άλλης. Τα γενικά επιτελεία, που είχαν δώσει το σήμα του πολέμου, έπεσαν έξω σε όλα τα σημεία. Ο πόλεμος δεν ήταν σύντομος. Δεν σημειώθηκαν γρήγορα νίκες. Ο καλύτερος τρόπος άμυνας αποδείχθηκε ότι ήταν η άμυνα.







_Το απόγευμα της Κυριακής 2 Αυγούστου τοιχοκολλήθηκε σε όλη τη Γαλλία το διάταγμα γενικής επιστράτευσης με ισχύ από την επομένη το πρωί.

__
Το κείμενο του A. J. P. Taylor αποτελεί σύνοψη του βιβλίου του _War by Timetable_, του 1972, και δημοσιεύτηκε στην πολύτομη έκδοση _Purnell's History of the 20th Century_. Η σειρά αυτή μεταφράστηκε στα ελληνικά και κυκλοφόρησε στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του ’70 από τις εκδόσεις Χρυσός Τύπος. Για να παρουσιάσω το κεφάλαιο αυτό (σ. 452-456) επεξεργάστηκα και διόρθωσα τη μετάφραση._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2014)

Ευχ, Εάριον! Σπουδαία συνεισφορά!

Ποια είναι η γνώμη σου για το γεγονός ότι ένας ιστορικός με το πολιτικό (και παράλληλα αντιγερμανικό/γερμανοφοβικό) προφίλ του Τέιλορ μοιάζει σαν να υποβαθμίζει στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα (δηλ. την έκρηξη του Α'ΠΠ με βάση τα χρονοδιαγράμματα) την πίεση του γερμανικού βιομηχανικού κατεστημένου για νέες αγορές και την εξάπλωση προς την Ανατολή (το Drang nach Osten) --παρέα με την παράλληλη, αν και λίγο πιο μαριονετίστικη επιδίωξη της Αυστροουγγαρίας να φτάσει μέχρι τη Θεσσαλονίκη;


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 17, 2014)

Θερμές ευχαριστίες, Εάριον!

[Δρα, παλιά ιστορία το αυστροουγγρικό σχέδιο για τη Θεσσαλονίκη. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να φτιάξει τρομερό μυθιστόρημα "ιστορικής φαντασίας" με αυτό το υλικό]


----------



## Thyrikion (Nov 27, 2014)

όσο πάει γίνεται όλο και πιο συναρπαστικό...εμείς οι σιωπηροί αναγνώστες, ελπίζουμε να συνεχίσεις και μετά το Σομ !!!
Με την ευκαιρία, θα ήθελα να προσθέσω στο σχετικό αφιέρωμα ένα ποίημα του Αρθουρ Κόναν Ντόϋλ

THE GUARDS CAME THROUGH

Men of the Twenty-first
Up by the Chalk Pit Wood,
Weak with our wounds and our thirst,
Wanting our sleep and our food,
After a day and a night—
God, shall we ever forget!
Beaten and broke in the fight,
But sticking it—sticking it yet.
Trying to hold the line,
Fainting and spent and done,
Always the thud and the whine,
Always the yell of the Hun!
Northumberland, Lancaster, York,
Durham and Somerset,
Fighting alone, worn to the bone,
But sticking it—sticking it yet.

Never a message of hope!
Never a word of cheer!
Fronting Hill 70’s shell-swept slope,
With the dull dead plain in our rear.
Always the whine of the shell,
Always the roar of its burst,
Always the tortures of hell,
As waiting and wincing we cursed
Our luck and the guns and the Boche,
When our Corporal shouted, “Stand to!”
And I heard some one cry, “Clear the front for the Guards!”
And the Guards came through.

Our throats they were parched and hot,
But Lord, if you’d heard the cheers!
Irish and Welsh and Scot,
Coldstream and Grenadiers.
Two brigades, if you please,
Dressing as straight as a hem,
We—we were down on our knees,
Praying for us and for them?
Lord, I could speak for a week,
But how could you understand!
How should your cheeks be wet,
Such feelin’s don’t come to you.
But when can me or my mates forget,
When the Guards came through?

“Five yards left extend!”
It passed from rank to rank.
Line after line with never a bend,
And a touch of the London swank.
A trifle of swank and dash,
Cool as a home parade,
Twinkle and glitter and flash,
Flinching never a shade,
With the shrapnel right in their face
Doing their Hyde Park stunt,
Keeping their swing at an easy pace,
Arms at the trail, eyes front!

Man, it was great to see!
Man, it was fine to do!
It’s a cot and a hospital ward for me,
But I’ll tell ’em in Blighty, wherever I be,
How the Guards came through.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2014)

Μια που σήμερα έπεσα πάνω του (διαβάζοντας για τον David Hilbert που δεν το υπέγραψε — στη βιβλιογραφία απαντά επίσης και ως Appeal of the Ninety-Three): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manifesto_of_the_Ninety-Three


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2014)

*Πριν εκατό χρόνια ακριβώς*


Silent Night: The Story of the World War I Christmas Truce of 1914

Naina Bajekal — Time, Dec. 24, 2014

Exactly a century ago, the men in the trenches heard something unusual: singing

On a crisp, clear morning 100 years ago, thousands of British, Belgian and French soldiers put down their rifles, stepped out of their trenches and spent Christmas mingling with their German enemies along the Western front. In the hundred years since, the event has been seen as a kind of miracle, a rare moment of peace just a few months into a war that would eventually claim over 15 million lives. But what actually happened on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day of 1914 — and did they really play soccer on the battlefield?

Pope Benedict XV, who took office that September, had originally called for a Christmas truce, an idea that was officially rejected. Yet it seems the sheer misery of daily life in the cold, wet, dull trenches was enough to motivate troops to initiate the truce on their own — which means that it’s hard to pin down exactly what happened. A huge range of differing oral accounts, diary entries and letters home from those who took part make it virtually impossible to speak of a “typical” Christmas truce as it took place across the Western front. To this day historians continue to disagree over the specifics: no one knows where it began or how it spread, or if, by some curious festive magic, it broke out simultaneously across the trenches. Nevertheless, some two-thirds of troops — about 100,000 people — are believed to have participated in the legendary truce.

Most accounts suggest the truce began with carol singing from the trenches on Christmas Eve, “a beautiful moonlit night, frost on the ground, white almost everywhere”, as Pvt. Albert Moren of the Second Queens Regiment recalled, in a document later rounded up by the New York Times. Graham Williams of the Fifth London Rifle Brigade described it in even greater detail:

“First the Germans would sing one of their carols and then we would sing one of ours, until when we started up ‘O Come, All Ye Faithful’ the Germans immediately joined in singing the same hymn to the Latin words Adeste Fideles. And I thought, well, this is really a most extraordinary thing ­– two nations both singing the same carol in the middle of a war.”​
The next morning, in some places, German soldiers emerged from their trenches, calling out “Merry Christmas” in English. Allied soldiers came out warily to greet them. In others, Germans held up signs reading “You no shoot, we no shoot.” Over the course of the day, troops exchanged gifts of cigarettes, food, buttons and hats. The Christmas truce also allowed both sides to finally bury their dead comrades, whose bodies had lain for weeks on “no man’s land,” the ground between opposing trenches.​
Η συνέχεια στο Time: http://time.com/3643889/christmas-truce-1914/







The Christmas Truce on the Western Front of 1914 from the film _Oh! What A Lovely War_ accompanied by the music _Stille Nacht - Silent Night_.


----------



## SBE (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2015)

It was in World War I that the age-old certainties were lost. Until then aristocrats and capitalists felt secure in their position, and even socialists felt certain in their faith. It was never to be so again. The Age of Uncertainty began.

John Kenneth Galbraith, _The Age of Uncertainty_


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ευχ, Εάριον! Σπουδαία συνεισφορά!
> 
> Ποια είναι η γνώμη σου για το γεγονός ότι ένας ιστορικός με το πολιτικό (και παράλληλα αντιγερμανικό/γερμανοφοβικό) προφίλ του Τέιλορ μοιάζει σαν να υποβαθμίζει στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα (δηλ. την έκρηξη του Α'ΠΠ με βάση τα χρονοδιαγράμματα) την πίεση του γερμανικού βιομηχανικού κατεστημένου για νέες αγορές και την εξάπλωση προς την Ανατολή (το Drang nach Osten) --παρέα με την παράλληλη, αν και λίγο πιο μαριονετίστικη επιδίωξη της Αυστροουγγαρίας να φτάσει μέχρι τη Θεσσαλονίκη;


Δεν ξέρω τη γνώμη του Εαρίωνα, αλλά ορίστε μια μουσική εκδοχή του Κουστουρίτσα με τη No Smoking Orchestra, Drang nach Osten:






Επειδή με γητεύει η Σλάβα μούσα απόψε.


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...«Στις πεδιάδες της Φλάνδρας, παπαρούνες ανθίζουν
> Ανάμεσα στους σταυρούς σειρά με τη σειρά
> Τη δικιά μας θέση έτσι θυμίζουν...»
> _Στις πεδιάδες της Φλάνδρας_, Τζον Μακρέι, 1915
> ...​


Leonard Cohen recites "In Flanders Fields" by John McRae








Spoiler



The poem, written by Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae of the Canadian Expeditionary Force has long been a favorite of Leonard Cohen's, particularly because his father, Nathan Cohen, along with other members of his family, served in the War. As a boy, Leonard was fascinated with the handgun his father had used in the military and wanted to fight wars and earn medals as his father had. During the 1970s he wore his father's wartime ID bracelet. Proudly displaying the Remembrance Day Poppy, whether on the street or onstage, has been and continues to be a fundamental ceremony in Leonard Cohen's life.
https://www.facebook.com/leonardcohen/videos/10153736474774644/


----------



## Earion (Apr 2, 2016)

_Για τα οκτάχρονα της Λεξιλογίας
Κανείς δεν μπορεί να φανταστεί το μέλλον_​*

Πώς φανταζόταν η Ευρώπη ένα μελλοντικό πόλεμο,1871-1914*

* του Antulio J. Echevarria II*[SUP][1][/SUP] ​
Αν φαντασία είναι η ικανότητα να πλάθει κανείς εικόνες και να σχηματίζει στο μυαλό του ιδέες, τότε η περίοδος πριν από τον Μεγάλο Πόλεμο ήταν μια από τις πιο ευφάνταστες της Δυτικής κοινωνίας. Περισσότερες εικόνες και νοητικές συλλήψεις για το «τι θα φέρει το μέλλον» έκαναν την εμφάνισή τους σε αυτή την εποχή παρά σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη έως τότε. Κι επιπλέον, αυτός ο «φουτουρισμός», η παθιασμένη προσμονή για οτιδήποτε μπορεί να φέρει το μέλλον, αναδύθηκε ως κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση στα χρόνια μετά το 1871. Η δημοτικότητά του οφειλόταν εν μέρει στη λεγόμενη Δεύτερη Βιομηχανική Επανάσταση (ή Τεχνολογική Επανάσταση), που έκανε δυνατές κάθε λογής θαυμαστές εφευρέσεις.[SUP][2][/SUP] Κάθε νέο κύμα από καινοτομίες και αξιοπερίεργα λειτουργούσε σαν τροφοδότης της φαντασίας μιας κοινωνίας που όλο και περισσότερο από δεκαετία σε δεκαετία περιλάμβανε κι άλλους εγγράμματους. Νέα λογοτεχνικά είδη προέκυπταν και συνδυάζονταν με λιγότερο δαπανηρούς τρόπους έκδοσης, από εικονογραφημένα βιβλία μέχρι φυλλάδες της δεκάρας, για να φέρουν το μέλλον στο παρόν. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να καταλήξει το μέλλον να φαντάζει ταυτόχρονα δυστοπία και ουτοπία, πηγή άγχους αλλά και καταφύγιο.

Αυτή η διπλή αίσθηση προσμονής ήταν ιδιαίτερα εμφανής σε ό,τι είχε να κάνει με το μέλλον του πολέμου. Ειδήμονες, μελετητές, επιχειρηματίες και στρατιωτικοί της πράξης, όλοι τους προσπάθησαν να καταλάβουν τι άραγε μπορούσαν να σημαίνουν για τη διεξαγωγή του πολέμου εφευρέσεις όπως το πολυβόλο, το υποβρύχιο, το θωρηκτό, το αεροπλάνο, το ταχυβόλο πυροβόλο, ο ασύρματος, το αυτοκίνητο, και τα χημικά όπλα. Με τον τρόπο αυτό το «μέλλον του πολέμου» και ο «πόλεμος του μέλλοντος» έγιναν πράγματα διακριτά κι ωστόσο συνδεδεμένα με την αισιοδοξία και την απαισιοδοξία, ανάλογα με το πώς άλλαζαν αυτά μέρα με την ημέρα. Αν η εισροή των νέων τεχνολογιών είχε συμβεί κατά τρόπο απλό και προβλέψιμο, αν δηλαδή η ανάγκη γινόταν το κίνητρο της εφεύρεσης, όπως τόσο συχνά λέγεται, οι στρατιωτικοί ηγέτες της Δύσης μπορεί να είχαν περισσότερες ευκαιρίες να προσαρμοστούν σ’ αυτές. Αλλά τα πράγματα δεν συνέβησαν έτσι.

*Ο πόλεμος και το μέλλον*

Η επέτειος των εκατό χρόνων από το καλοκαίρι του 1914 ήταν το έναυσμα για μια πλημμυρίδα νέων μελετών σχετικά με τον Πρώτο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο. Ίσως η πιο δημοφιλής ερμηνεία που προέκυψε από τα εκατοντάδες βιβλία που γράφτηκαν για το ξέσπασμα του πολέμου τον Αύγουστο του 1914 είναι η απλούστατη, ότι αρχηγοί κρατών και διπλωμάτες ακολούθησαν το δρόμο τους «σαν υπνοβάτες».[SUP][3][/SUP] Με άλλα λόγια, δεν έλαβαν πλήρως υπόψη τους τις συνέπειες των αποφάσεών τους. Κι έτσι μια δαπανηρή σύγκρουση που θα μπορούσε να είχε αποφευχθεί, ή που θα έπρεπε να είχε περιοριστεί σε τοπικό επίπεδο, ξέφυγε από κάθε έλεγχο σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο εξελίξεων. Όσο ικανοποιητική κι αν είναι αυτή η ερμηνεία για τους αναγνώστες του εικοστού πρώτου αιώνα, η αλήθεια είναι ότι συσκοτίζει το βαθμό στον οποίο ο «τρόμος του πολέμου» και η «λογοτεχνία του πολέμου» είχαν τροφοδοτήσει τη λαϊκή φαντασία στις δεκαετίες πριν από τον Μεγάλο Πόλεμο. Όσο ασαφής κι αν ήταν η ιδέα του πολέμου εκείνη την εποχή, το σημαντικό είναι ότι βρισκόταν στο επίκεντρο των φιλοσοφιών του «βιταλισμού», φιλοσοφιών της εποχής οι οποίες λαχταρούσαν μια βίαιη κάθαρση που θα εξάγνιζε την κοινωνία. Επιπλέον ο πόλεμος είχε ενσωματωθεί στη δογματική του Κοινωνικού Δαρβινισμού, η οποία έβλεπε την ένοπλη σύγκρουση ως δοκιμασία του εθνικού πνεύματος. Αποτελούσε επίσης αναπόσπαστο μέρος της ίδιας της διπλωματίας, η οποία συνήθως κατέφευγε στην απειλή του πολέμου ως μέσου πολιτικής.

Σε αυτό το περιβάλλον ο πόλεμος ήταν κάτι εξίσου επίφοβο όσο και αναμενόμενο. Το ερώτημα δεν ήταν αν θα ερχόταν, αλλά πότε και πώς. Κανείς δεν αρνείται ότι ειρηνιστές όπως ο Νόρμαν Έιντζελ (Norman Angell) προσπαθούσαν να δείξουν ότι ο πόλεμος δεν είναι αναπόδραστο μέρος της ανθρώπινης ύπαρξης και ότι η ανθρωπότητα είχε τη δυνατότητα να επιλέξει το μέλλον της.[SUP][4][/SUP] Ωστόσο τέτοιου είδους επιχειρήματα είναι αξιοσημείωτα ακριβώς για τις πολιτιστικές αλλαγές που δεν εμπνέουν. Το ειρηνιστικό κίνημα αναπτύχθηκε ραγδαία τα τέλη του δέκατου ένατου με αρχές του εικοστού αιώνα, όπως και ο αντιμιλιταρισμός των σοσιαλιστών. Από την άλλη όμως νοοτροπίες που ασπάζονταν τον μιλιταρισμό ενδυναμώθηκαν εξίσου. Για παράδειγμα, στη Γερμανία ο στρατηγός και συγγραφέας Κόλμαρ φον ντερ Γκολτς (Colmar von der Goltz), άνθρωπος που δεν συγκρατούσε τα λόγια του, παρουσίαζε επανειλημμένα το ειρηνιστικό κίνημα και το σοσιαλισμό ως προβλήματα, όχι ως θεραπεία. Στο πιο δημοφιλές έργο του, _Το έθνος υπό τα όπλα_, υποστήριζε —και μάλιστα δεν ήταν ο μόνος— ότι στον επόμενο μεγάλο πόλεμο θα χρειαζόταν να στρατιωτικοποιηθεί το σύνολο της κοινωνίας.[SUP][5][/SUP]

Ενώ μερικοί επιζητούσαν την κάθαρση, άλλοι κραύγαζαν για επανάσταση. Ορισμένες φωνές στο κέντρο, ολοένα και περισσότερες με τον καιρό, μεταξύ των οποίων ο Έντουαρντ Μπερνστάιν (Eduard Bernstein) και ο Μπέρτραντ Ράσσελ (Bertrand Russell), αντί για επανάσταση ευαγγελίζονταν ένα καλύτερο μέλλον μέσα από σταδιακές μεταρρυθμίσεις. Δυστυχώς στο τέλος τα άκρα πέτυχαν αυτό που ήθελαν. Η αλήθεια είναι όμως ότι λίγα χρόνια αργότερα ελάχιστοι θα ήταν οι «φουτουριστές» στη Δύση που θα μπορούσαν να ισχυριστούν ότι ο κόσμος που αντίκριζαν μετά τον πόλεμο ήταν καλύτερος από εκείνον που είχαν γνωρίσει πριν απ’ αυτόν.

*Πόλεμοι στην ξηρά*

Ο Μεγάλος Πόλεμος θα μείνει στην ιστορία ως ένας από τους πιο καταστροφικούς στη Δύση με βάση τις απώλειες σε ανθρώπινες ζωές. Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των απωλειών αυτών συνέβησαν στην ξηρά. Και μάλιστα δεν οφείλονταν σε αεροπορικούς ή ναυτικούς βομβαρδισμούς· ήταν αποτέλεσμα της σύγκρουσης ανάμεσα σε αντιπαραταγμένους στρατούς. Ότι μια τέτοια αιματοχυσία θα μπορούσε να συμβεί δεν διέφυγε από τη φαντασία των στρατιωτικών διανοητών που μελετούσαν το μέλλον της ένοπλης σύγκρουσης πριν από τον Πρώτο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο. Το αντίθετο μάλιστα, την περίμεναν να συμβεί. 

Ο επιθετικός ελιγμός ως στοιχείο της στρατιωτικής τέχνης αντιμετώπιζε θανάσιμο υπαρξιακό πρόβλημα. Κατά την περιγραφή ενός Βρετανού αξιωματικού, η σύγχρονη ισχύς πυρός δημιουργούσε τρεις «ζώνες» καταστροφικού πυρός: μια εξωτερική ζώνη, από τα 8.000 ώς τα 12.000 μέτρα, στην οποία δέσποζε το μακρό βεληνεκές του βαρέος πυροβολικού· μια δεύτερη, από τα 3.600 έως τα 8.000 μέτρα, που την κάλυπταν τα ελαφρύτερα, ταχείας βολής πυροβόλα· και μια τελική ζώνη, την κατεξοχήν «φονική ζώνη», που εκτεινόταν από τα κράσπεδα των αμυντικών θέσεων του εχθρού ώς τα 3.600 μέτρα, και ήταν ουσιαστικά ένας «στρόβιλος φωτιάς ... που ξεχυνόταν από τις κάννες επαναληπτικών τυφεκίων και πολυβόλων».[SUP][6][/SUP] Το πρόβλημα ήταν, με απλά λόγια, ότι αν ο επιτιθέμενος δεν μπορούσε να διασχίσει τη φονική ζώνη, καμιά επίθεση δεν μπορούσε να βρει το στόχο της, κανένα έδαφος δεν μπορούσε να κερδηθεί, και κανείς εχθρός δεν μπορούσε ποτέ να υποχρεωθεί σε παράδοση. Μήπως αυτό σήμαινε ότι θα έπαυε να υπάρχει ο πόλεμος; Στο τέλος τέλος, αν δεν μπορεί κανείς να υποτάξει τον εχθρό του, ο πόλεμος δεν έχει σκοπό.

Αυτό ήταν κατ’ ουσίαν το επιχείρημα του πολωνικής καταγωγής τραπεζίτη και επενδυτή στους σιδηροδρόμους Ιβάν Μπλοκ (Ivan Bloch), ο οποίος δημοσίευσε το 1898 ένα χοντρό πολύτομο έργο με τίτλο _Το μέλλον του πολέμου ως προς τις τεχνικές, οικονομικές και πολιτικές πτυχές του_ (_The_ _Future_ _of_ _War_ _in_ _Its_ _Technical__, __Economic__, __and_ _Political_ _Aspects_). Ο Μπλοκ ισχυριζόταν ότι οι αρχηγοί κρατών πρέπει να εγκαταλείψουν τον πόλεμο ως επιλογή, λιγότερο για ανθρωπιστικούς λόγους και περισσότερο για το λόγο ότι δεν αποτελούσε πλέον κατά καμία έννοια ορθολογική επέκταση της πολιτικής με άλλα μέσα. Δυστυχώς οι πίνακες δεδομένων του Μπλοκ και οι συνεντεύξεις που συνέλεξε δεν κατάφεραν να πείσουν τους στρατιωτικούς ηγέτες ή τους διπλωμάτες. Αντί γι’ αυτό, στρατιωτικοί και μη στρατιωτικοί μελλοντολόγοι βάλθηκαν να αναζητούν τρόπους για να παρακαμφθεί το πρόβλημα.

Από την πλευρά τους οι στρατιωτικοί συγγραφείς αναζήτησαν τρόπους να συνδυαστεί η δύναμη του πυρός με την κίνηση, είτε συγκεντρώνοντας την ισχύ πυρός σε αδύνατα σημεία των γραμμών του εχθρού είτε υπερφαλαγγίζοντας τις γραμμές με υπερκερωτικούς ελιγμούς. Αν η ισχύς πυρός ήταν αυτό που δημιούργησε το πρόβλημα, έλεγε ο συλλογισμός τους, η ίδια αυτή θα μπορούσε και να το λύσει, ανοίγοντας κενά ή αδυνατίζοντας κρίκους στις γραμμές του εχθρού, και χρησιμοποιώντας πτυχώσεις στο έδαφος, καθώς και την κάλυψη του φίλιου πυροβολικού, για την προέλαση των φίλιων δυνάμεων. Ένας στρατός κατάλληλα εκπαιδευμένος και πειθαρχημένος μπορούσε να επωφεληθεί από αυτά τα τρωτά και να φέρει σε πέρας την επίθεση, φυσικά με το ενδεχόμενο οι απώλειες να είναι υψηλές. Η κίνηση των στρατευμάτων, οι πυροβολισμοί των κανονιών, τα πάντα θα έπρεπε να συντονίζονται στενά και συγχρονισμένα. Τα καίρια ερωτήματα για τους στρατιωτικούς συγγραφείς επομένως ήταν κατά πόσο το σύγχρονο ανθρώπινο δυναμικό είχε το κατάλληλα υψηλό ηθικό για να λειτουργήσει κάτω από αυτές τις συνθήκες, και πώς θα μπορούσαν οι κινήσεις των στρατευμάτων να συγχρονιστούν στην απαιτούμενη έκταση.

Από την αντίθετη πλευρά, μη στρατιωτικοί μελλοντολόγοι όπως ο Χ. Τζ. Γουελς (H. G. Wells) αναζήτησαν λύσεις μέσω των νέων μέσων της μηχανικής. Το σύντομο διήγημα του Γουελς «Τα σιδηρόφρακτα της ξηράς» (“The Land Ironclads”), που δημοσιεύτηκε στο _Strand Magazine_ το 1903, διαφώνησε ευθέως και ρητά με το επιχείρημα του Μπλοκ.[SUP][7][/SUP] Τα «σιδηρόφρακτα» ήταν, όπως είναι προφανές, οι πρόδρομοι των σύγχρονων τεθωρακισμένων αρμάτων, και στη διήγηση του Γουελς διαπερνούν τα εχθρικά χαρακώματα και κερδίζουν τη μάχη. Η ιστορία είναι ένα παράδειγμα του τρόπου με τον οποίο οραματίστηκε ο Γουελς μια νέα κατηγορία στρατιώτη: τον στρατιώτη επιστήμονα, ικανό να επιλύει στρατιωτικά προβλήματα μέσα από αντικειμενικούς επιστημονικούς συλλογισμούς, ανεμπόδιστος από προκαταλήψεις και συνήθειες, ώστε να βρίσκει τεχνολογικές λύσεις. Για τον Γουελς η επιστήμη δεν ήταν μόνο σημαντική για το μέλλον· ήταν το ίδιο το μέλλον.

Όπως έμελλαν να δείξουν τα γεγονότα, σχεδόν κάθε δυνατή τεχνολογική και ανθρώπινη λύση δοκιμάστηκε και από τις δύο πλευρές για να σπάσει το αδιέξοδο στον τομέα της τακτικής που εμφανίστηκε στη διάρκεια του Πρώτου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου. Δυστυχώς χρειάστηκε χρόνος για να κατασκευαστούν τα πρώτα αληθινά σιδηρόφρακτα, ή «δεξαμενές» (tanks), όπως ήταν η κωδική τους ονομασία, αρκετά ρωμαλέα από πλευράς μηχανικής ώστε να λειτουργούν αποτελεσματικά στο σύγχρονο πεδίο μάχης. Δεν είναι σαφές πόσο ταχύτερα αποτελέσματα θα μπορούσαν να έχουν επιτευχθεί αν είχε ξεκινήσει για τα καλά η διαδικασία πριν από τον πόλεμο.

*Οι πόλεμοι στη θάλασσα*

Τρεις βασικές αρχές είχαν εξυπηρετήσει επωφελώς επί αιώνες τους κατά θάλασσα διοικητές: (1) Να μη συγκεντρώνεις πάρα πολλά πλοία σε πολύ στενό χώρο, γιατί μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε ατυχήματα και απώλειες από φίλιες δυνάμεις, (2) Να εκτελείς με τέτοιο τρόπο τους ελιγμούς σου ώστε να επιτευχθεί η μεγαλύτερη συγκέντρωση της δικής σου δύναμης εναντίον του εχθρού, και (3) Να προλαβαίνεις να μη σε ξεπεράσει στους ελιγμούς ο εχθρός, που έχει ακριβώς τον ίδιο σκοπό. Στη σύγχρονη εποχή μια ασφαλής μέθοδος για να ακολουθεί κανείς αυτές τις αρχές ήταν να διαθέτει ταχύτερα και καλύτερα οπλισμένα πλοία, ιδεωδώς μάλιστα περισσότερα σε αριθμό απ’ όσα ο αντίπαλός του.

Ωστόσο προς τα τέλη πια του αιώνα, συγκεκριμένα το 1892, το να ακολουθεί κανείς όλα αυτά έγινε πολύ πιο περίπλοκο. Για παράδειγμα, το βεληνεκές των ναυτικών πυροβόλων είχε τετραπλασιαστεί. Η ταχύτητα και η ευελιξία των σκαφών επιφανείας είχαν αυξηθεί σημαντικά, απαιτώντας κινήσεις που έπρεπε να έχουν προγραμματιστεί από πολύ πιο πριν. Επίσης οι περισσότερες από τις Μεγάλες Δυνάμεις είχαν αρχίσει την κατασκευή στόλου υποβρυχίων, γεγονός που πρόσθεσε στο πρόβλημα μια διάσταση υποθαλάσσια. Σε αντίθεση με τη χερσαία μάχη, οι θεωρητικοί του ναυτικού δεν αντιμετώπιζαν πρόβλημα στην επιθετική ικανότητα. Οι νόμοι της φυσικής στη θάλασσα είναι διαφορετικό ζήτημα απ’ ό,τι στην ξηρά. Πλοία τεράστιου εκτοπίσματος μπορούν φαινομενικά να αψηφούν τους νόμους της βαρύτητας, αρκεί και μόνο να μπορούν να επιπλέουν. Προς το τέλος πλέον του δέκατου ένατου αιώνα οι τεχνολογικές καινοτομίες είχαν καταστήσει τα μικρότερα, και λιγότερο ακριβά, σκάφη, όπως π.χ. τις τορπιλακάτους, σχεδόν το ίδιο φονικά. Πώς μπορούσε μια κατεστημένη θαλάσσια δύναμη όπως η Μεγάλη Βρετανία να αντιμετωπίσει μια τέτοια απειλή; Με άλλα λόγια, ακόμη και χωρίς την ύπαρξη των επιχειρησιακών προβλημάτων, τα οράματα για το μέλλον του πολέμου στη θάλασσα δεν χρειάζονταν ευφάνταστες πινελιές.

Ένα μικρό βιβλίο με τίτλο _Ο επόμενος ναυτικός πόλεμος_*,* που δημοσιεύτηκε το 1894 από τον πλοίαρχο του Βασιλικού Ναυτικού Έρντλεϋ-Γουίλμοτ (S. Eardley-Wilmot), απηχούσε μερικούς από τους φόβους και τις αγωνίες των ειδικών της εποχής περί τα ναυτικά.[SUP][8][/SUP] Ο Έρντλεϋ-Γουίλμοτ ζωγράφισε μια σύγκρουση ανάμεσα στα βαριά θωρηκτά της Βρετανίας και τις ελαφρύτερες τορπιλακάτους της Γαλλίας. Η ταχύτητα και η ευελιξία των τελευταίων γέρνει τελικά την πλάστιγγα υπέρ της Γαλλίας. Η σύγκρουση στη θάλασσα αντανακλά ουσιαστικά τις διαφορές μεταξύ των δύο σχολών σκέψης ως προς το μέλλον του ναυτικού πολέμου. Η πρώτη, εκπροσωπούμενη από το βρετανικό Βασιλικό Ναυτικό, επικεντρώνεται στην επίτευξη κυριαρχίας στη θάλασσα με τη ναυπήγηση όλο και βαρύτερων θωρηκτών και καταδρομικών. Η δεύτερη, που την ενστερνίζεται η γαλλική Νέα Σχολή (Jeune école) και άλλες ηπειρωτικές δυνάμεις, υιοθέτησε τη φιλοσοφία της απόκτησης λιγότερο ακριβών σκαφών (κυρίως τορπιλακάτων) σε μεγάλους αριθμούς, μαζί με υποβρύχια ναρκοπέδια και παράκτιες πυροβολαρχίες, ώστε να εξουδετερωθούν τα πλεονεκτήματα των θωρηκτών και των καταδρομικών. Μέχρι τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1890, όταν αναπτύχθηκαν ταχυβόλα πυροβόλα και καλύτερα συστήματα παρακολούθησης, η προσέγγιση της Νέας Σχολής ήταν βιώσιμη.

Προς τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1900 η σπουδαιότερη ανησυχία όσων αποτολμούσαν προγνώσεις στα ναυτικά άρχισε να μετατοπίζεται προς το υποβρύχιο και την απειλή του υποθαλάσσιου πολέμου. Η αλλαγή αυτή συμβαίνει παρά το γεγονός ότι διαπρεπείς μη στρατιωτικοί μελλοντολόγοι όπως Γουελς εξέφραζαν αρκετά σαφώς την επιφυλακτικότητά τους για τις δυνατότητες τέτοιων υποθαλάσσιων όπλων. Το 1902 ο Γουελς δεν έβλεπε τίποτα παραπάνω στο υποβρύχιο παρά ένα σκάφος που «βυθίζεται στη θάλασσα και πνίγει το πλήρωμά του».[SUP][9][/SUP] Εξαίρεση αποτελούσε η άποψη του Τζωρτζ Γκρίφιθ (George Griffith), λογοτεχνικού αντιπάλου του Γουελς, στο διήγημα του οποίου «Η επιδρομή του Le Vengeur» (“The Raid of the Le Vengeur”) του 1901 παρουσιάζεται το υποβρύχιο ως ειδικό όπλο που απαιτεί ειδικά αντι-όπλα. Επί δεκαετίες ολόκληρες το υποβρύχιο έμελλε να παραμείνει εξίσου επικίνδυνο για τα πληρώματά του όπως και για τους στόχους του. Σ’ αυτό τουλάχιστον ο Γουελς είχε ένα δίκιο. Ωστόσο την επιτυχία του υποβρυχίου στον Δεύτερο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο ως μέσου για τη βύθιση εμπορικών πλοίων και την επιβολή μιας μορφής οικονομικού αποκλεισμού πολύ απλά δεν την είχε προβλέψει ο Γουελς.

Στην αρχή πάντως οι συγγραφείς έτειναν να απεικονίζουν το υποβρύχιο ως όπλο δόλιο και «ανέντιμο», προκατάληψη που αναδύεται καθαρά σε μια σειρά σύντομα διηγήματα, όπως στην «Επιδρομή του Le Vengeur» (1901) και το «Submarined» (1905), και τα δύο του Γκρίφιθ, που δημοσιεύτηκαν στο περιοδικό _Pearson’s __Magazine_.[SUP][10][/SUP] Το θέμα της υποβρύχιας απειλής επιστρέφει ξανά και ξανά στη λαϊκή λογοτεχνία, ιδιαίτερα στη Βρετανία, με την εντατικοποίηση του αγώνα ναυτικών εξοπλισμών με τη Γερμανία, αλλά κυρίως καθώς πλησίαζε το 1914. Επανειλημμένα κυκλοφορούσαν προειδοποιήσεις περί ανετοιμότητας της Βρετανίας ενώπιον των τακτικών του ναυτικού αποκλεισμού και των καταδρομών εναντίον εμπορικών πλοίων, τακτικών που χαρακτήριζαν αυτή τη μορφή πολέμου. Το γεγονός είναι περίεργο, δεδομένου ότι, σύμφωνα με την επιθεώρηση _Jane’__s_ _Fighting Ships_, το Βασιλικό Ναυτικό διέθετε το μεγαλύτερο σύγχρονο υποβρύχιο στόλο ήδη από το 1913.[SUP][11][/SUP]

Το υποβρύχιο δεν ήταν η μόνη ναυτική καινοτομία που κέντριζε το ενδιαφέρον των «φουτουριστών». Συγγραφείς όπως ο Έρσκιν Τσίλντερς (Erskine Childers) διερευνούσαν την ιδέα της παράκτιας μάχης, μάχης δηλαδή σε κολπίσκους και σε θαλάσσιες οδούς. Το κλασικό του έργο μυθοπλασίας με τίτλο _Αίνιγμα στις άμμους_ (1903), το οποίο μεταξύ άλλων περιέγραφε την ανάγκη να αποκτήσει το ναυτικό μια τέτοια δυνατότητα, μπορεί κάλλιστα να άντλησε την έμπνευσή του από ορισμένες ιδέες της Νέας Σχολής.[SUP][12][/SUP] Μπορεί επίσης να άντλησε σε μεγάλο βαθμό από τη στρατιωτική εμπειρία του συγγραφέα στον Δεύτερο Πόλεμο των Μπόερ (1898-1902), όπου είχε την ευκαιρία να δει τις τακτικές των Μπόερ ανταρτών να πραγματώνονται. Ο Τσίλντερς πρότεινε τη μεταφορά αυτών των τακτικών (της ενέδρας και των επιδρομών) από την ξηρά στη θάλασσα. Οι κλειστοί κόλποι και οι θαλάσσιες οδοί κατά μήκος των ακτών της Βρετανίας θα παρείχαν φυσική προστασία σε μικρά σκάφη και σε ατρόμητους ναυτικούς, πρόθυμους να καταφέρουν σοβαρά πλήγματα παρενόχλησης εναντίον οποιασδήποτε εχθρικής επιδρομής.

Έτσι όλα αυτά τα οράματα για το μέλλον του ναυτικού πολέμου διερευνούσαν δύο επίπεδα που είχαν μείνει εκτός υπολογισμού, δύο σύνορα θα λέγαμε, τα υποβρύχια και τα παράλια. Οι από καιρό διατυπωμένες θεωρίες περί ναυτικού πολέμου του Αμερικανού Άλφρεντ Θέγιερ Μαχάν (Alfred Thayer Mahan) και του Βρετανού Τζούλιαν Κόρμπετ (Julian Corbett) καθιερώθηκαν και οι δύο σε αυτή την περίοδο. Διέφεραν στη σύλληψη: ο πρώτος τόνιζε τη σπουδαιότητα των βαρύτερων πλοίων, ο δεύτερος τη δυνατότητα προβολής ισχύος στην ξηρά· αντιπροσώπευαν όμως, καθένας με το δικό του τρόπο, παραδοσιακές ναυτικές αντιλήψεις. Οι ανησυχίες για τον παράκτιο και τον υποθαλάσσιο πόλεμο, μολονότι αντικείμενο φαντασιώσεων επί αιώνες, έγιναν κάτι παραπάνω από πραγματικές με τις τεχνολογικές καινοτομίες που κατέστησε εφικτές η Δεύτερη Βιομηχανική Επανάσταση. Με άλλα λόγια ο πόλεμος στη θάλασσα επεκτεινόταν κατά τρόπο που τον έκανε πιο «ολοκληρωτικό» σε σύλληψη. Το μόνο που είχε απομείνει ήταν να καταστήσει κανείς τον πόλεμο στη θάλασσα πιο διακλαδικό ή δισδιάστατο ως προς τη φύση του, με την προσθήκη του τελευταίου συνόρου της ανθρωπότητας, του αέρα. Για τους οραματιστές του μελλοντικού πολέμου αυτή η «διακλαδικότητα» δεν άργησε να έρθει.

*Πολέμοι στον αέρα*

Ο αεροπορικός πόλεμος ήταν, με μεγάλη διαφορά, ο σαγηνευτικότερος απ’ όλους τους τύπους μελλοντικού πολέμου που μπορούσαν να φανταστούν ειδήμονες και προγνώστες, στρατιωτικοί ή μη. Όπως το έθετε ένας Αμερικανός αξιωματικός το 1910, «Η κατάκτηση του αέρα με την εφεύρεση των πηδαλιοχούμενων και των ιπτάμενων μηχανών ήταν η μεγαλύτερη ανακάλυψη του αιώνα, και θέμα ζωτικής σημασίας για το στρατιωτικό κόσμο».[SUP][13][/SUP] Πράγματι, ο ουρανός ήταν όχι μόνο το τελευταίο σύνορο της ανθρωπότητας, αλλά και δυνητικά το ισχυρότερο. Κυριαρχώντας στους ουρανούς, έλεγαν οι ειδικοί, θα μπορούσε κανείς να ελέγξει τι συμβαίνει στην επιφάνεια της γης. Στην πραγματικότητα το να δεσπόζει κανείς στους αιθέρες προσέφερε μεν τεράστια πλεονεκτήματα, αλλά αυτό από μόνο του δεν εγγυόταν τη νίκη, ούτε μπορούσε να εξασφαλίσει αξιόπιστο έλεγχο πάνω σε ανθρώπους και καίρια εδαφικά σημεία. 

Και πράγματι αυτό ήταν το θέμα ενός είδους συζήτησης που αναπτύχθηκε μεταξύ ορισμένων κορυφαίων συγγραφέων επιστημονικής φαντασίας της εποχής. Από τη μία, τα έργα του Βρετανού συγγραφέα Τζωρτζ Γκρίφιθ πρόσφεραν εικόνες ενός μελλοντικού πολέμου στον οποίο κυριαρχεί η αεροπορική δύναμη. Σε έργα όπως _Άγγελος της επανάστασης_ (_Angel_ _of_ _the_ _Revolution_, 1893), _Όλγα Ρομανόφ_ (_Olga_ _Romanoff_, 1894), και _Παράνομοι του αιθέρα_ (_Outlaws_ _of_ _the_ _Air_, 1895), τα «αερόστατα» του Γκρίφιθ (όρος που αναφερόταν σε κάθε μορφή πηδαλιοχούμενου και αερόπλοιου ή ζέπελιν) μπορούσαν να μετεωρίζονται σε εξαιρετικά ύψη και να ξεχύνουν την καταστροφή, υπό τη μορφή δυναμίτιδας, εμπρηστικών πυρομαχικών και δηλητηριωδών αερίων εναντίον αβοήθητων στρατευμάτων και αμάχου πληθυσμού. «Η νηφάλια αλήθεια,» προειδοποιούσε, «είναι ότι η εφεύρεση και χρήση αυτών των καταστροφικών συσκευών [= των αεροστάτων] έχουν αλλάξει εντελώς το πρόσωπο του πεδίου της μάχης και τις συνθήκες του σύγχρονου πολέμου».[SUP][14][/SUP]

Από την άλλη πλευρά της συζήτησης όμως ερχόταν το έργο του Χ. Τζ. Γουελς, ιδιαίτερα το _Ο πόλεμος στον αέρα_ (_War_ _in_ _the_ _Air_), που δημοσιεύτηκε για πρώτη φορά σε συνέχειες στο περιοδικό _Pall Mall Magazine_ το 1907 και κυκλοφόρησε ως βιβλίο το επόμενο έτος με το «τυπωθήτω» του εκδότη Τζωρτζ Μπελ και Υιοί (George Bell and Sons). Ο Γουελς απεικονίζει μια παγκόσμια σύρραξη στην οποία ογκώδη αερόπλοια και Drachenflieger (κατά λέξη δρακο-αερόπλοια —με τη σύγχρονη ορολογία θα τα ονομάζαμε «αιωρόπτερα») μάχονται για την κυριαρχία στους ουρανούς, βυθίζουν ολόκληρους στόλους και παραδίνουν πόλεις και χωριά στις φλόγες. Χρησιμοποιούνται διαφόρων ειδών φανταστικά όπλα, μεταξύ των οποίων «κεραυνοντούφεκα» (“lightning guns”) που ξερνούν ηλεκτρικές εκκενώσεις στον αέρα. Παρά ταύτα ο νέος τύπος πολέμου των αιθέρων, όσο τρομακτικός και καταστροφικός κι αν είναι, εντέλει δεν προσφέρει την αποφασιστική έκβαση, καθώς τα τερατώδη αερόπλοια δεν μπορούν να αποβιβάσουν αρκετά στρατεύματα στο έδαφος για τον έλεγχο μητροπόλεων του εικοστού αιώνα, όπως η Νέα Υόρκη, οι πληθυσμοί των οποίων αριθμούν εκατομμύρια. Ενώ ο Γκρίφιθ φαινόταν να πιστεύει ότι η καταστροφή, ή ο τρόμος της, αρκούσε για την κατάκτηση, ο Γουελς είχε διαφορετική γνώμη: οι εναέριες δυνάμεις μπορούσαν να σκοτώσουν, αλλά δεν μπορούσαν, κατά την άποψή του, να κυβερνήσουν. Έτσι το όραμά του για έναν μελλοντικό πόλεμο διεξαγόμενο στον αέρα, με σκάφη φαινομενικά εύκολα στην κατασκευή και στη χρήση, μπορούσε να οδηγήσει μόνο σε ατελείωτες συγκρούσεις και στην αναδίπλωση της κοινωνίας σε μια πρωτόγονη κατάσταση.

Τα αερόπλοια του Γουελς, κατευθείαν απόγονοι του αεροσκάφους του κόμη Ζέππελιν που διέσχισε τη λίμνη της Κωνσταντίας το 1906, ήταν σε θέση να πετούν με ταχύτητα 90 μίλια την ώρα, είχαν μήκος μεταξύ 800 και 2000 πόδια, μπορούσαν να μεταφέρουν από 70 έως 200 τόνους, και μπορούσαν να διασχίζουν τους ωκεανούς με σχετική ευκολία. Τα αερόστατα του Γκρίφιθ, καρπός της φαντασίας του δέκα χρόνια νωρίτερα, μπορούσαν να φτάσουν την εντυπωσιακή ταχύτητα των 50 μιλίων την ώρα. Αλλά μέχρι και το 1908 το τελευταίο μοντέλο του Ζέππελιν, το LZ 4, δεν μπορούσε να πιάσει ταχύτητες πάνω από 29 μίλια την ώρα, και είχε αυτονομία μόνο 879 μίλια. Η τεχνολογία η απαραίτητη για να φέρει στη ζωή τα οράματα του Γκρίφιθ ή του Γουελς πολύ απλά δεν υπήρχε ακόμα. Και ούτε θα εμφανιζόταν μέχρι και τριάντα χρόνια αργότερα, όταν το μοιραίο _Χίντενμπουργκ_ συνετρίβη στο Λέικχερστ του Νιου Τζέρσεϋ στις 6 Μαΐου του 1937. Τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας, το αερόπλοιο _Χίντενμπουργκ_ είχε μέγιστη ταχύτητα 60 μίλια την ώρα, μήκος 612 πόδια, και μπορούσε να μεταφέρει μόνο 60 τόνους. Τα Drachenflieger του Γουελς ίσως να ήταν εμπνευσμένα από τα ανεμόπτερα που εφευρέθηκαν από τον ρωσικής καταγωγής πρωτοπόρο της αεροπορίας Βίλχελμ Κρες (Wilhelm Kress). Η απόπειρα του Κρες να πραγματοποιήσει πτήση με μηχανή βαρύτερη του αέρα το 1901 απέτυχε, γιατί ο κινητήρας του είχε αναλογίες βάρους προς ιπποδύναμη πάνω από τις προδιαγραφές του. Βέβαια το 1907 πλέον τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα είχαν σε μεγάλο βαθμό λυθεί. Όμως τα Drachenflieger του Γουελς είχαν πολύ μεγαλύτερες δυνατότητες απ’ όσες τα περισσότερα αεροσκάφη που κυκλοφορούσαν στους ουρανούς το 1914.

Γκρίφιθ και Γουελς δεν ήταν οι μόνοι συγγραφείς που προσπαθούσαν να διανοηθούν με ευφάνταστο τρόπο μελλοντικούς πολέμους των αιθέρων. Στρατιωτικοί στοχαστές επίσης προσπαθούσαν να κατανοήσουν τι μπορούσε να σημαίνει για το μέλλον του πολέμου μια ισχυρή αεροπορική υπηρεσία. Κανείς δεν απέρριπτε την αεροπορική ισχύ. Όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά οι προσδοκίες στρατιωτικών ηγετών όπως ο Χέλμουτ φον Μόλτκε ο νεότερος, επικεφαλής του γερμανικού γενικού επιτελείου, και ο Άλφρεντ φον Τίρπιτς (Alfred von Tirpitz), επικεφαλής του γερμανικού πολεμικού ναυτικού, ήταν πολύ υψηλότερες απ’ ό,τι θα έπρεπε. Και οι δύο εξέταζαν ανυπόμονα την πιθανότητα να τρομοκρατηθεί ο εχθρός και να οδηγηθεί σε παράδοση με βομβιστικές επιθέσεις μεγάλης ακτίνας δράσης —αλλά γι’ αυτό απαιτούνταν να γίνουν τα γερμανικά αερόπλοια πιο ικανά και αξιόπιστα.[SUP][15][/SUP] Για την ακρίβεια, οι προσδοκίες ήταν μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα απ’ ό,τι η επιφυλακτικότητα. Πολλές φορές, ξανά και ξανά, η αεροναυπηγική δεν μπόρεσε να υπηρετήσει τις στρατιωτικές προδιαγραφές.

*Συμπέρασμα*

Πολλές από τις εικόνες του μέλλοντος που προέκυψαν δεκαετίες πριν από τον Μεγάλο Πόλεμο είχαν για κίνητρο την ανάγκη να εντυπωσιαστούν οι αναγνώστες ή να υπερκεραστούν οι αντίπαλοι και όχι την επιθυμία να οδηγηθεί κανείς σε μια ρεαλιστική εικόνα του τι επρόκειτο να φέρει το μέλλον. Τα νέα λογοτεχνικά είδη και οι τρόποι μαζικής εκτύπωσης που ανέκυψαν βοήθησαν να δημιουργηθεί μια αγορά που επιχειρούσε να φανταστεί το μέλλον. Συνέβαλαν όμως στο να εκτραπούν οι προβλέψεις και οι εικασίες της εποχής σε ένα διαγωνισμό για ένα όλο και μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο αυτής ακριβώς της αγοράς.

Όταν ήρθε ο Μεγάλος Πόλεμος το φθινόπωρο του 1914, φάνταζε περισσότερο σαν ένας πόλεμος του παρόντος παρά του μέλλοντος. Δεν ταίριαζε στα σενάρια που είχαν βγάλει απ’ το καπέλο τους οι ταχυδακτυλουργοί των προγνώσεων. Τα αεροσκάφη δεν είχε αναπτυχθεί αρκετά ώστε να μεταφέρουν ωφέλιμο φορτίο ικανό να ισοπεδώνει πόλεις ή να βυθίζει στόλους. Τα υποβρύχια είχαν πολύ περιορισμένη αυτονομία για να στραγγαλίσουν το θαλάσσιο εμπόριο μιας χώρας. Τα σιδηρόφρακτα της ξηράς, όταν μπήκαν τελικά στο προσκήνιο σε επόμενη φάση του πολέμου, δεν ήταν ούτε κατά προσέγγιση τόσο γρήγορα ή ευέλικτα όπως εκείνα που είχε φανταστεί ο Γουελς. Οι συσκευές επικοινωνίας ήταν πολύ λίγες και πολύ αναξιόπιστες, πράγμα που σήμαινε ότι η δυνατότητα να συντονίζονται πυρ και κίνηση σε ευρεία κλίμακα πλησίαζε περισσότερο εκείνη της εποχής του Ναπολέοντα παρά της εποχής του _μπλίτσκριγκ_. Σε όλα αυτά τα θέματα ο πόλεμος είχε έρθει υπερβολικά νωρίς. Άλλη μιάμιση δεκαετία τεχνολογικών καινοτομιών ακόμα και η ιστορία θα ήταν εντελώς διαφορετική.

Για την εικοσιπενταετία που οδήγησε μέχρι τον Μεγάλο Πόλεμο τα πάντα φαίνονταν δυνατά. Με το που μπήκε ο χειμώνας του 1914-15, σχεδόν τίποτα δεν πήγαινε καλά. Οι πόλεμοι έρχονται όταν έρχονται, είτε η κατάσταση της τεχνολογίας, και οι άνθρωποι που τη χρησιμοποιούν, είναι έτοιμοι γι’ αυτούς είτε όχι. Αυτό είναι το πιο σημαντικό και το πιο διαρκές μάθημα του Α΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου. Το αδιέξοδο των χαρακωμάτων δεν οφειλόταν σε έλλειψη φαντασίας αλλά σε έλλειψη δυνατοτήτων. Αυτό ήταν αλήθεια, παρά το γεγονός ότι ούτε οι αισιόδοξοι ούτε οι απαισιόδοξοι είχαν προβλέψει την έκταση της φρίκης του. Οι προβλέψεις τους για το τι μπορεί να έφερνε το μέλλον περιορίζονταν λιγότερο από τη φαντασία τους και περισσότερο από το τι επιθυμούσαν να είναι το παρόν, δηλαδή η πολιτική αλλαγή που ήθελαν να εμπνεύσουν. Το μέλλον δεν ήταν τόσο ένα σημείο στο χρόνο, όσο ένα επιχείρημα για πολιτική αλλαγή. Ο Γουελς, για παράδειγμα, ήθελε να δει αυτό που ο ίδιος αποκαλούσε «επιστημονική προσέγγιση» να κερδίζει σε προτεραιότητα στην ανάπτυξη των κοινωνικών δομών και των πολιτικών διαδικασιών. Ο Μπλοκ και ο Έιντζελ ήθελαν να δουν να μειώνεται σημαντικά η χρήση της στρατιωτικής ισχύος, αν όχι και να καταργείται ολοσχερώς ως μέσο πολιτικής. Στρατιωτικοί συγγραφείς όπως ο Φον ντερ Γκολτς, για να κάνουμε τη σύγκριση, έβλεπαν τον κόσμο ως διαρκή ανταγωνισμό για εξουσία και επιρροή· γι’ αυτό το λόγο ήθελαν να εξασφαλίσουν ότι το εξελισσόμενο επάγγελμά τους θα απολάμβανε ισοτιμία, αν όχι υπεροχή, σε διεθνές επίπεδο, αλλά και προνομιακή θέση στην εγχώρια αγορά. Σε κάθε περίπτωση τα οράματα του μέλλοντος διαπλέκονταν μονίμως με ανοιχτά θέματα του παρόντος.

Επομένως ο ανταγωνισμός για το μέλλον ήταν ταυτόχρονα και αγώνας για το παρόν. Στην προσπάθεια αυτή οι στρατιωτικοί στοχαστές ήταν πολύ πιο ευφάνταστοι απ’ όσο τους έχει καταγράψει η ιστορία. Σε γενικές γραμμές είναι γεγονός ότι οι στρατιωτικοί συγγραφείς παρέμεναν εγγύτερα στο άμεσο μέλλον, σε μια προσπάθεια να επιλύσουν συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα. Ωστόσο σε πολλές περιπτώσεις αυτοί οι ίδιοι στοχαστές διετέλεσαν σύμβουλοι για τους οραματιστές εκείνους που εξακοντίζονταν πέρα από το άμεσο μέλλον στον μεθαυριανό κόσμο. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις τέτοιοι οραματιστές είχαν υπηρετήσει στο στρατό, μερικές φορές για μεγάλες περιόδους, προτού ξεκινήσουν άλλες καριέρες. Με τον τρόπο αυτό ενστερνίζονταν ένα μείγμα στρατιωτικών και μη στρατιωτικών αξιών. Δεν αισθάνονταν καμία υποχρέωση να σέρνονται πίσω από την επίσημη γραμμή, ενώ αντίθετα οι εμπειρίες τους μπορούσαν να τους προσφέρουν σημαντική εκ των ένδον γνώση σε επιχειρησιακά θέματα. Επιπλέον, συγγραφείς από έναν κύκλο ορισμένες φορές αντάλλασσαν ιδέες με (ή τις αλίευαν από) άλλον κύκλο. Οι νόμοι περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων δεν είχαν ακόμη φτάσει στο σημείο ωριμότητας που βρίσκονται σήμερα, και πάντως ήταν δύσκολο να εφαρμοστούν σε όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Ως εκ τούτου, το να χαράσσουμε σαφείς διαχωριστικές γραμμές μεταξύ στρατιωτικών και μη στρατιωτικών συγγραφέων είναι μάλλον αμφίβολο και παραπλανητικό. Οι μη στρατιωτικοί οραματιστές είχαν επίσης τις συντηρητικές πλευρές τους, καθώς είχαν την τάση να ασχολούνται με άμεσα πολιτικά και κοινωνικά ζητήματα. Παρ’ όλα αυτά είχαν την άνεση να αντιμετωπίζουν τους καταναγκασμούς που επέβαλλαν η φυσική και η μηχανολογία με περιφρόνηση, για να έχουν μεγαλύτερη πέραση στην αγορά. Ως εκ τούτου, συνολικά μιλώντας, είναι δίκαιο να πούμε ότι τα στρατιωτικά οράματα του μέλλοντος ήταν θεμελιωμένα πάνω στην πρακτική περισσότερο απ’ ό,τι τα μη στρατιωτικά αντίστοιχά τους.

Ανεξάρτητα από τα αντίστοιχα κίνητρά τους, το πολιτικό πρόγραμμά τους ή τους στόχους, οι οραματιστές που έπλαθαν με τη φαντασία τους το μέλλον στα τέλη του δέκατου ένατου και στις αρχές του εικοστού αιώνα έδειξαν ολοκάθαρα πόσο σημαντικό είναι να σκέφτεται κανείς εξίσου δημιουργικά και κριτικά. Οι συζητήσεις για το μέλλον ήταν χωρίς αμφιβολία οι πλουσιότερες που είχαν γίνει στη Δυτική κοινωνία μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή. Είτε συμφωνεί κανείς είτε διαφωνεί με τα συγκεκριμένα οράματα της κάθε περίστασης, αυτά χρησίμευαν για να ερεθίσουν το αναγνωστικό κοινό του τότε —και μπορούν να το κάνουν ακόμα και σήμερα. Τελικά οι ιδέες που κερδίζουν δεν είναι οι μεγαλύτερες αλλά οι πιο πειστικές. Μεγάλο μέρος της νίκης εξαρτάται από τον πλούτο του ήδη υπάρχοντος εδάφους. Αν τα επίπεδα της εκπαίδευσης και τα ποσοστά αλφαβητισμού δεν είχαν αυξηθεί στο ευρύ κοινό, η αγορά των θαυμαστών ιδεών θα ήταν πολύ μικρή ώστε να καταφέρει να διατηρήσει επί πολύ το ενδιαφέρον προσκολλημένο στο μέλλον. Αυτό που μένει να δούμε είναι αν η εγγραμματοσύνη και η εκπαίδευση μπορούν να συνδυαστούν για να πλαστεί ένα κοινό που να εκτιμά την αναλυτική σκέψη στον ίδιο βαθμό που εκτιμά τη δημιουργικότητα και τη φαντασία.


[1] Το παρόν κείμενο αποτελεί την εισαγωγή του βιβλίου μου (Antulio J. Echevarria II), _Imagining Future War: The West’s Technological Revolution and Visions of Wars to Come, 1880-1914_ (Westport, CT: Praeger Security International, 2007).

[2] Melvin Kranzberg και Carroll W. Purcell, Jr., επιμ., _Technology in Western Civilization: Technology in the Twentieth Century_, 2 τόμ. (Νέα Υόρκη: Oxford University, 1967).

[3] Christopher Clark, _The Sleepwalkers: How Europe Went to War in 1914_ (Λονδίνο: Allen Lane, 2012). Ελληνική μετάφραση: _Οι υπνοβάτες: πώς πήγε η Ευρώπη στον πόλεμο το 1914_, μετάφρ. Κώστας Κουρεμένος, Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Αλεξάνδρεια, 2014.

[4] Norman Angell, _The Great Illusion: A Study of the Relation of Military Power in Nations to their Economic and Social Advantage_ (Λονδίνο: W. Heinemann, 1910).

[5] C. von der Goltz, _Das Volk im Waffen_ (Βερολίνο: R. v. Decker, 1883).

[6] Maj. General Gilbert, _The Evolution of Tactics_ (Λονδίνο: Hugh Rees, 1907).

[7] H. G. Wells, “The Land Ironclads”, _The Strand Magazine_ 26 (Δεκέμβριος 1903), σ. 501-513.

[8] Capt. S. Eardley-Wilmot, _The Next Naval War_ (Λονδίνο: Edward Stanford, 1894).

[9] H. G. Wells_, Anticipations of the Reaction of Mechanical and Scientific Progress upon Human Life and Thought_ (Εδιμβούργο: Morrison and Gibb, 1901/02).

[10] George Griffith, «The Raid of the Le Vengeur», _Pearson’s Magazine_ (Φεβρουάριος 1901), σ. 158-168· Walter Wood, «Submarined», _Pearson’s Magazine_ (Φεβρουάριος 1905), σ. 232-238.

[11] Fred T. Jane, _Jane’s Fighting Ships_ (Νέα Υόρκη, 1912-13).

[12] Erskine Childers, _The Riddle of the Sands: A Record of Secret Service_ (Λονδίνο: Nelson, 1903).

[13] Capt. G. J. Townsend, “The Use and Effect of Flying Machines on Military Operations”, _Infantry Journal_ 7 (1910), σ. 244-258.

[14] Echevarria, _Imagining Future War_, σ. 82-83.

[15] Echevarria, _Imagining Future War_, σ. 91.

_Η μετάφραση είναι δική μου. Ε.


_


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2016)

Βρήκα χτες το χρόνο και αξιώθηκα να το διαβάσω, επιτέλους. Έτσι, με αυτό το κίνητρο, την επιθυμία να διαβάσω την προσφορά ενός φίλου, είχα τη μεγάλη χαρά να μάθω ένα σωρό πράγματα. Η πιο απροσδόκητη σκοτεινή γωνιά άγνοιας που φώτισα αφορούσε τον τρόπο που πήραν τα άρματα μάχης το όνομα «δεξαμενή» — ναι, περιέργως δεν μου είχε γεννηθεί η περιέργεια. Έμαθα λοιπόν μετά από τόσα χρόνια ότι τα άρματα μάχης ονομάστηκαν δεξαμενές για να μην ξέρουν οι εχθροί τι ετοίμαζε η πολεμική βιομηχανία. Λεπτομέρειες πήγα τώρα και μάζεψα εδώ:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tank#Etymology

Ξεκαρδιστική λεπτομέρεια:

... then suggested, for secrecy's sake, to change the title of the Landships Committee. Mr. d'Eyncourt agreed that it was very desirable to retain secrecy by all means, and proposed to refer to the vessel as a "Water Carrier." In Government offices, committees and departments are always known by their initials. For this reason I, as Secretary, considered the proposed title totally unsuitable.* In our search for a synonymous term, we changed the word "Water Carrier" to "Tank," and became the "Tank Supply" or "T.S." Committee. That is how these weapons came to be called Tanks," and incorrectly added, "and the name has now been adopted by all countries in the world."

(* The initials W.C. are a British abbreviation for a water closet; in other words, a toilet. Unfortunately, later in the War a number of Mk IV Tanks were fitted with grapnels to remove barbed wire. They were designated "Wire Cutters" and had the large letters "W.C." painted on their rear armour.)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2016)

...
The *Battle of the Somme* (French: _Bataille de la Somme_, German: _Schlacht an der Somme_), also known as the Somme Offensive, was a battle of the First World War fought by the armies of the British and French empires against the German Empire. It took place between 1 July and 18 November 1916 on both sides of upper reaches of the River Somme in France. It was the largest battle of the First World War on the Western Front; more than one million men were wounded or killed, making it one of the bloodiest battles in human history.

The *first day on the Somme*, 1 July 1916, was the opening day of the Battle of Albert (1–13 July), the name given by the British to the first two weeks of the Battle of the Somme. 


Some mother's son - The Kinks






video: _All Quiet On The Western Front _(1979)



Spoiler



Some mother's son lies in a field
Someone has killed some mother's son today
Head blown up by some soldier's gun
While all the mothers stand and wait
Some mother's son ain't coming home today
Some mothers son ain't got no grave

Two soldiers fighting in a trench
One soldier glances up to see the sun
And dreams of games he played when he was young
And then his friend calls out his name
It stops his dream and as he turns his head
A second later he is dead

Some mother's son lies in a field
Back home they put his picture in a frame
But all dead soldiers look the same
While all the parents stand and wait
To meet their children coming home from school
Some mother's son is lying dead

Somewhere someone is crying
Someone is trying to be so brave
But still the world keeps turning
Though all the children have gone away

Some mother's son lies in a field
But in his mother's eyes he looks the same
As on the day he went away
They put his picture on the wall
They put flowers in the picture frame
Some mother's memory remains



All quiet on the Western Front - Elton John






"All paintings from Franz Marc, born on February 8th, 1880 in Munich. He reported for war volunteer in WW I. In 1916, he was entered into the list of Important German Painters and freed from war service. On his last operational day, March 4th, 1916, he was hit by shell splinters and died nearby Braquis, 20 kms away from Verdun, at the age of 36!"




Spoiler



All quiet on the Western Front, nobody saw
A youth asleep in the foreign soil, planted by the war
Feel the pulse of human blood pouring forth
See the stems of Europe bend under force

All quiet, all quiet
All quiet on the Western Front
So tired of this garden's grief, nobody cares
Old kin kiss the small white cross, their only souvenir
See the Prussian offence fly, weren't we grand
To place the feel of cold sharp steel in their hands?

All quiet, all quiet
All quiet on the Western Front
It's all quiet on the Western Front, male angels sigh
Ghosts float in a flooded trench, as Germany dies
Fever reaps the flowers of France, fair-haired boys
String the harps to Victory's voice, joyous noise

All quiet, all quiet
All quiet on the Western Front
All quiet, all quiet
All quiet on the Western Front



Butcher's Tale Somme 1916 - The Zombies






"The Zombies' _Odessey and Oracle_ features bass player Alan White's "Butcher's Tale Somme 1916" (erroneously printed on the LP's sleeve as "Butcher's Tale (Western Front 1914)" which was based in part on the experiences of his uncle, who died at Passchendaele, and his reading about the 60,000 who died on the first morning of the Battle of the Somme. "Butcher's Tale" also references the battles at Gommecourt, Thiepval, Mametz Wood and Verdun."

Psychedelia and Other Colours, Rob Chapman



Spoiler



A butcher, yes, that was my trade
But the King's shilling is now my fee
A butcher I may as well have stayed
For the slaughter that I see

And the preacher in his pulpit
Sermoned "Go and fight, do what is right"
But he don't have to hear these guns
And I bet he sleeps at night

And I...
And I can't stop shaking
My hands won't stop shaking
My arms won't stop shaking
My mind won't stop shaking
I want to go home
Please let me go home
Go home

And I have seen a friend of mine
Hang on the wire like some rag toy
Then in the heat the flies come down
And cover up the boy

And the flies come down in Gommecourt,
Thiepval, Mametz Wood, and French Verdun
If the preacher, he could see those flies
Wouldn't preach for the sound of guns

And I...
And I can't stop shaking
My hands won't stop shaking
My arms won't stop shaking
My mind won't stop shaking
I want to go home
Please let me go home
Go home


----------



## Earion (Jul 3, 2016)

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2016)

Από δελτίο τύπου των βρετανικών ταχυδρομείων:

Munitions worker Lottie Meade

In this stamp, the role of women and non-combatants in the First World War is illustrated by a studio portrait of Charlotte ‘Lottie’ Meade.

Reflecting her work as a munitions worker, Meade is posing in her overalls, her hair covered by a headscarf. On her overalls, she wears a small triangular brooch, an ‘On War Service’ badge that marks her as playing her part in the war effort.

During the war, millions of women entered Britain’s workforce, while many others left work such as textile manufacturing and domestic service in favour of higher-paying war work. Employment in the munitions industry could be hazardous. Meade herself would die of TNT poisoning on 11 October 1916, leaving a husband and four young children.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 9, 2016)

War and Peace

On the morning of the World War I armistice, Nov. 11, 1918, American fighter ace Eddie Rickenbacker took off against orders and made his way to the front. He arrived at Verdun at 10:45 and flew out over the no-man’s-land between the armies. Less than 500 feet off the ground, “I could see both Germans and Americans crouching in their trenches, peering over with every intention of killing any man who revealed himself on the other side.”



> I glanced at my watch. One minute to 11:00, thirty seconds, fifteen. And then it was 11:00 a.m. the eleventh hour of the eleventh day of the eleventh month. I was the only audience for the greatest show ever presented. On both sides of no-man’s land, the trenches erupted. Brown-uniformed men poured out of the American trenches, gray-green uniforms out of the German. From my observer’s seat overhead, I watched them throw their helmets in the air, discard their guns, wave their hands. Then all up and down the front, the two groups of men began edging toward each other across no-man’s-land. Seconds before they had been willing to shoot each other; now they came forward. Hesitantly at first, then more quickly, each group approached the other.
> 
> Suddenly gray uniforms mixed with brown. I could see them hugging each other, dancing, jumping. Americans were passing out cigarettes and chocolate. I flew up to the French sector. There it was even more incredible. After four years of slaughter and hatred, they were not only hugging each other but kissing each other on both cheeks as well.
> 
> Star shells, rockets and flares began to go up, and I turned my ship toward the field. The war was over.



(From his autobiography.)


----------



## Earion (Sep 9, 2016)

Υπέροχο! Ευχαριστούμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2016)

Ήταν απίστευτος τύπος. (Ευχ, Δύτη!)


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2016)

...
Μαρίνο, θα έλεγα «σαπό», αλλά μου φαίνεται φτωχό γι' αυτό που με πλημμύρισε μόλις το διάβασα, πρώτο ανάγνωσμα της ημέρας. Κι όχι μόνο μέσα μου, αλλά ξέσπασε κιόλας, εκτονώθηκε, το καλύτερο βάλσαμο για την ξηροφθαλμία που με ταλαιπωρούσε μεσημεριάτικα. Ευχαριστώ σε από καρδιάς, και το καλό που μου 'καμες, εσύ κι ο Ρικενμπάκερ, εύχομαι να το βρεις μπροστά σου.

Όμως, δαεμάνος ων, όταν συγκινούμαι κι ανεβαίνει ο κόμπος στο λαιμό, αναλαμβάνει το δαιμόνιο να με συνεφέρει, πάντα με κατεργάρικη διάθεση, οπότε θυμήθηκε μια όχι άσχετη σκηνή που εσύ τουλάχιστον ξέρεις από παλιά, ένα μικρό αντίδωρο:






Πολεμούσαμε απ' το βράδυ ως το πρωί
τατζούμ, παπατζούμ
από δω εμείς, από κει και οι εχθροί
Κι ούτε νερό, εν-δυο, ούτε ψωμί, τρία-τέσσερα,
ούτε νερό, ούτε ψωμί, ούτε φαΐ
Βασιλιάς, πατρίς, θρησκεία μάς οδηγεί
πλημμύρισε από αίμα όλη η γη

Με ψυχή!
Να όμως που το άλλο βράδυ φτάνει
αρκετοί 'ναι οι νεκροί
μας σφίγγει μια σωματική ανάγκη
δεν παίρνει αναβολή
Τα όπλα παρατάμε
και πίσω από τους θάμνους πάμε
το ίδιο κι οι εχθροί
κι ακολουθούν κι οι αξιωματικοί

Με καρδιά
Τώρα όλα πήγανε στο βρόντο
πατρίς, θρησκεία, βασιλιάς
κι έμεινε ο κυρ-πόλεμος στον τόπο
σαν απόπληκτος μπαμπάς

Έγινε ειρήνη για λόγους ανωτέρας βίας
ας κράταγε αλήθεια για όλη τη μικρή ζωή μας

*Με ψυχή!*


----------



## Marinos (Sep 9, 2016)

Παιδιά, κακώς ευχαριστείτε εμένα, εγώ απλώς ακολουθώ αυτό το υπέροχο μπλογκ: http://www.futilitycloset.com/


----------



## Marinos (Sep 29, 2016)

Έχουμε μιλήσει για το στρατόπεδο αιχμαλώτων του Γκαίρλιτς εδώ; Οι περίφημες ηχογραφήσεις τραγουδιών και διαλέκτων που έκανε η Πρωσική Βασιλική Ακαδημία μεταξύ των Ελλήνων στρατιωτών πρόκειται να κυκλοφορήσουν σύντομα από τις Πανεπιστημιακές Εκδόσεις Κρήτης. Με την ευκαιρία, ας αφήσω εδώ μερικά χρήσιμα λινκ:
http://matiesmagazine.blogspot.gr/2009/02/blog-post_9668.html (γενική επισκόπηση)
http://www.paradoxon-klangorchester.de/paramithi/arthra/kato-o-polemos.html και http://www.paradoxon-klangorchester.de/paramithi/arthra/kato-o-polemos-2.html (το ημερολόγιο ενός αιχμάλωτου φαντάρου)

Για όσους αγαπάνε την κλασική (λόγια τέλος πάντων) μουσική του 20ού αιώνα, αιχμάλωτος στο Γκαίρλιτς (έναν πόλεμο αργότερα, το '41) έγραψε και ο Ολιβιέ Μεσιάν το "Κουαρτέτο για το τέλος του χρόνου": 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeSVu1zbF94


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Έχουμε μιλήσει για το στρατόπεδο αιχμαλώτων του Γκαίρλιτς εδώ;


Ήμουν βέβαιος ότι έχω γράψει κάτι και μάλιστα εκτενές, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω. Θα ήταν κάπου αλλού*, τρέχα γύρευε πού... 



Marinos said:


> Για όσους αγαπάνε την κλασική (λόγια τέλος πάντων) μουσική του 20ού αιώνα, αιχμάλωτος στο Γκαίρλιτς (έναν πόλεμο αργότερα, το '41) έγραψε και ο Ολιβιέ Μεσιάν το "Κουαρτέτο για το τέλος του χρόνου":


Όσο γι' αυτό, προφανώς δεν διάβασες ακόμα αυτό ;) για το βιβλίο, που περιέχει συναρπαστική περιγραφή της ιστορίας του Μεσιάν.


* Ένα βρήκα εδώ, στο 40κέικο, αλλά ίσως έχει κι άλλα, αλλού, επειδή είχα ασχοληθεί αρκετά με το θέμα τότε...


----------



## Marinos (Sep 29, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ήμουν βέβαιος ότι έχω γράψει κάτι και μάλιστα εκτενές, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω. Θα ήταν κάπου αλλού, τρέχα γύρευε πού...


Εκτενές δεν ξέρω, αλλά βρήκα μερικά σύντομα σχόλια στου Σαραντάκου προ αμνημονεύτων ;)

Όσο για το Orfeo, να κάτι που μου είχε εντελώς ξεφύγει! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Εκτενές δεν ξέρω, αλλά βρήκα μερικά σύντομα σχόλια στου Σαραντάκου προ αμνημονεύτων ;)


:) :) :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2016)

Cher Ami, ένας ήρωας των αιθέρων






To American school children of the 1920s and 1930s, _Cher Ami_ was as well known as any human World War I heroes.

Cher Ami was a homing pigeon who had been donated by the pigeon fanciers of Britain for use by the U.S. Army Signal Corps in France during World War I, and had been trained by American pigeoneers. She helped save the Lost Battalion of the 77th Division in the Battle of the Argonne, October 1918.

On October 3, 1918, Major Charles White Whittlesey and more than 500 men were trapped in a small depression on the side of the hill behind enemy lines without food or ammunition.

They were also beginning to receive friendly fire from allied troops who did not know their location. Surrounded by the Germans, many were killed and wounded on the first day and by the second day, just over 190 men were still alive. Whittlesey dispatched messages by pigeon.

The pigeon carrying the first message, “Many wounded. We cannot evacuate.” was shot down. A second bird was sent with the message, “Men are suffering. Can support be sent?” That pigeon also was shot down. Only one homing pigeon was left: “Cher 
Ami”. She was dispatched with a note in a canister on her left leg,

“We are along the road parallel to 276.4. Our own artillery is dropping a barrage directly on us. For heaven’s sake, stop it.”​
As Cher Ami tried to fly back home, the Germans saw her rising out of the brush and opened fire. For several moments, Cher Ami flew with bullets zipping through the air all around her. Cher Ami was eventually shot down but managed to take flight again.
She arrived back at her loft at division headquarters 25 miles to the rear in just 25 minutes, helping to save the lives of the 194 survivors. In this last mission, Cher Ami delivered the message despite having been shot through the breast, blinded in one eye, covered in blood and with a leg hanging only by a tendon.

Cher Ami became the hero of the 77th Infantry Division. Army medics worked long and hard to save her life. They were unable to salvage her leg, so they carved a small wooden one for her. When she recovered enough to travel, the now one-legged bird was put on a boat to the United States, with General John J. Pershing personally seeing Cher Ami off as she departed France.


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2016)

daeman said:


> Μια που ανέφερες τα ζώα του πολέμου, μια απίθανη ιστορία που έμαθα προχτές το βράδυ:
> 
> *Cher Ami *(French for "dear friend", in the masculine) was a female homing pigeon who had been donated by the pigeon fanciers of Britain for use by the U.S. Army Signal Corps in France during World War I and had been trained by American pigeoneers. She helped save the Lost Battalion of the 77th Division in the Battle of the Argonne, October 1918.
> ...
> ...



12-11-2014, mon cher ami.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2016)

LOL

Ε, τουλάχιστον ανέβασα και τη φωτό του μνημείου!


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...Ε, τουλάχιστον ανέβασα και τη φωτό του μνημείου!



Mais oui!


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2017)

daeman said:


> ...
> Να όμως που το άλλο βράδυ φτάνει
> αρκετοί 'ναι οι νεκροί
> μας σφίγγει μια σωματική ανάγκη
> ...



With the revolution in chaos and a warrant issued for his own arrest as a Fascist — the side he had been fighting against for the previous six months — George Orwell fled Spain on this day in 1937. To preserve his pose as a tourist, Orwell left without his notebooks, but he would write about his experiences in Homage to Catalonia and in a series of essays over the next decade. In “Looking Back on the Spanish War,” Orwell goes beyond his specific arguments in favor of the Republican cause (and socialism in general) to make several broader points. One is that atrocities and cover-ups always occur, on all sides. Another is the reminder that war, as viewed from ground level, is about food, latrines and horror: “Bullets hurt, corpses stink, men under fire are often so frightened that they wet their trousers.” As if footnote to that, he recalls one night at the Front when he and another had crawled out into No Man’s Land — a 300-yard wide beet field with little cover — to snipe at the enemy, and been caught by the dawn:

"We were still trying to nerve ourselves to make a dash for it when there was an uproar and a blowing of whistles in the Fascist trench. Some of our aeroplanes were coming over. At this moment, a man presumably carrying a message to an officer, jumped out of the trench and ran along the top of the parapet in full view. He was half-dressed and was holding up his trousers with both hands as he ran…. It is true that I am a poor shot and unlikely to hit a running man at a hundred yards, and also that I was thinking chiefly about getting back to our trench while the Fascists had their attention fixed on the aeroplanes. Still, I did not shoot partly because of that detail about the trousers. I had come here to shoot at ‘Fascists’; but a man who is holding up his trousers isn’t a ‘Fascist’, he is visibly a fellow-creature, similar to yourself, and you don’t feel like shooting at him."

https://www.facebook.com/GeorgeOrwe...4373627724679/760634574098578/?type=3&theater


----------



## Zazula (Sep 2, 2018)

Εστιατόριο «το Βερδέν», Θεσσαλονίκη 1916, σε φωτογραφία επιχρωματισμένη από τον Χρ. Καπλάνη:
*https://pastincolor.blogspot.com/2018/08/blog-post_29.html*


----------



## sarant (Sep 2, 2018)

O ελληνικός τίτλος του μαγαζιού πρέπει να είναι Βερδέν (ΒΕΡΔΕΝ). Και οι εφημερίδες της εποχής συνήθως Βερδέν το έγραφαν.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 2, 2018)

sarant said:


> O ελληνικός τίτλος του μαγαζιού πρέπει να είναι Βερδέν (ΒΕΡΔΕΝ). Και οι εφημερίδες της εποχής συνήθως Βερδέν το έγραφαν.


Ναι, σωστά, «το Βερδέν». Διορθώνω.


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2018)

Και βλέπω σερβίρει English Breakfasts. 
Ως άξιος πρόγονος όλων των τιμοκαταλόγων και επιγραφών της σύγχρονης τουριστικής Ελλάδας.


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 3, 2018)

Ιδού μια απείραχτη φώτο. Στην ταμπέλα αριστερά πάντως, λέει "ΕΣΤΙΑΤΟΡΙΟΝ το ΒΕΡΔΕΝ".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2018)

SBE said:


> Και βλέπω σερβίρει English Breakfasts.
> Ως άξιος πρόγονος όλων των τιμοκαταλόγων και επιγραφών της σύγχρονης τουριστικής Ελλάδας.



Και το Српска Куιна λάθος μοιάζει, μάλλον Кухиња θα έπρεπε να είναι...


----------



## Earion (Nov 11, 2018)

Την ενδέκατη ώρα της ενδέκατης μέρας του ενδέκατου μήνα, ακριβώς πριν από εκατό χρόνια, ο κόσμος σταμάτησε. Πήρε μια βαθιά ανάσα. Είχε μόλις τελειώσει ο φρικτότερος πόλεμος στην ανθρώπινη ιστορία. Το νήμα ετούτο, που ανοίχτηκε την επέτειο της έναρξής του, φιλοδοξούσε να χωρέσει πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα. Αιτίες και δικαιολογίες για ό,τι δεν έγινε υπάρχουν, αλλά θα αρκεστώ στην υπόσχεση ότι ασφαλώς κάτι θα γίνει στο μέλλον.


----------



## SBE (Nov 11, 2018)

Βεβαίως όπως μας θυμίζουν από Γαλλία κυρίως, για πολλούς ο πόλεμος συνεχίστηκε για άλλη μια πενταετία στην ανατολική Ευρώπη.


----------



## sarant (Nov 11, 2018)

Στην τελετή που έγινε σήμερα στο Παρίσι υπήρχαν μερικά σημεία με γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον. Διαβάστηκαν γράμματα στρατιωτών, στα γαλλικά, αγγλικά και γερμανικά, αλλά και το γράμμα ενός Κινέζου εργάτη, ενός από τις δεκάδες χιλιάδες που ήρθαν στη Γαλλία το 1914-18 για να δουλέψουν στα (πολεμικά, κυρίως) εργοστάσια.

Από το γράμμα του Γάλλου, που το άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο, πρόσεξα ότι είπε "να φοβάμαι τις μαρμίτες" ή κάτι τέτοιο, και τελειώνοντας ο εκφωνητής διευκρίνισε ότι marmite στην αργκό των φαντάρων (των 'τριχωτών' / poilus) ήταν η οβίδα.

Ο Μεγάλος Πόλεμος, είπαν, ομογενοποίησε τη γαλλική γλώσσα καθώς έφερε σε συγχρωτισμό φαντάρους από τις... έξι γωνιές της Γαλλίας που ο καθένας μιλούσε τη διάλεκτο της περιοχής του και για να συνεννοηθούν ήταν αναγκασμένοι να χρησιμοποιούν τα γαλλικά. Όπως είπαν, οι Γερμανοί έκαναν εκτενείς ηχογραφήσεις των αιχμαλώτων Γάλλων [στο ίδιο πρόγραμμα προφανώς με τις ηχογραφήσεις των Ελλήνων του Γκέρλιτς] από τις οποίες φαίνεται ότι πολλοί μιλούσαν τη μητρική τους γλωσσικη ποικιλία με προφορά ακατανόητη για τον σημερινό Γάλλο ακροατή.


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2018)

...
*All Quiet on the Western Front (Ουδέν νεώτερον από το δυτικό μέτωπο*), 1930

Ολόκληρο, εκεί: https://www.viki.com/videos/219512v-all-quiet-on-the-western-front

_All Quiet on the Western Front_ is a 1930 American war film based on the book of the same name by Erich Maria Remarque. About a young soldier who faces disillusionment in the soul-crushing horror of World War I, it is praised for being a realistic account of World War I. The film was the first to win Academy Awards for both Outstanding Production and Best Director. AFI ranked the film as the #7 best American film in the epic genre. Starring Louis Wolheim and Lew Ayres. Directed by Lewis Milestone.


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2018)

...
–I say, listen, our guns have stopped.
–You don't think...
–Maybe the war's over. Maybe it's peace!
–Well, hurrah! The big knobs have gone round the table and yanked the iron out of the fire!
–Thank God! We lived through it! The Great War: 1914-1917. 
–I'm afraid not. The guns have stopped because we're about to attack. Not even our generals are mad enough to shell their own men. They think it's far more sporting to let the Germans do it.
...

Good luck, everyone.


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2022)

Δάσος της Αργκόν, Γαλλία, 1 Οκτωβρίου 1914,

Αξιότιμε φίλε Έριχ,
Έλαβα σήμερα το πακέτο σου και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Είμαι στη δυσάρεστη θέση να σε πληροφορήσω πως ο φίλος μας ο Μάιλε πέθανε σε αναρρωτήριο στο Γκμουντ, σε ποιο δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω. Εγώ προς το παρόν είμαι καλά. Με θλίψη διαβάζω σήμερα πως και ο συμμαθητής μας ο Βάχλε βρήκε κι αυτός ηρωικό θάνατο για την Πατρίδα. "Ας αναπαυθούν οι στάχτες του." Καλέ μου φίλε, ήδη έχουν σκοτωθεί αρκετοί από το μικρό μας χωριό, μου φαίνεται σαν θαύμα ότι εγώ είμαι ακόμα ζωντανός, κάτι για το οποίο δεν μπορώ να ευχαριστήσω αρκετά τον Θεό [...]
Σου στέλνω ένα κομμάτι από το Δάσος της Αργκόν. Είναι από μια βελανιδιά 50 μέτρα από το χαράκωμα των Γάλλων.
Εις το επανιδείν, Γκέοργκ






Στις 11.00 της 11ης Νοεμβρίου 1918, τελείωσε με ανακωχή των κεντρικών δυνάμεων ο Α' Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος. Ο πόλεμος που άλεσε μια ολόκληρη γενιά Ευρωπαίων, που σάρωσε τέσσερις αυτοκρατορίες και μαζί τα κίβδηλα οράματα της Μπελ Εποκ, που κλόνισε τις μοναρχίες, που γέννησε τη μεγαλύτερη επανάσταση και Ουτοπία του 20ου αιώνα, αλλά και το μαύρο σκοτάδι του Ναζισμού, έφερε σε ευθεία σύγκρουση τα κράτη με τους πολίτες τους, ωθώντας αργότερα σε συλλογικές κατακτήσεις που τότε έμοιαζαν επιστημονική φαντασία και σήμερα θεωρούνται αυτονόητες, από την φροντίδα των τραυματιών στο πεδίο της μάχης μέχρι το αντιπολεμικό κίνημα. Ο αιώνας των άκρων, κατά Χομπσμπάουμ, γεννήθηκε μέσα από το απερίγραπτο μακελειό σε κείνα τα απέραντα πεδία μάχης δυτικά των γαλλογερμανικών συνόρων. Η ιστορία των μεγάλων πολιτικών και διπλωματών αντικαταστάθηκε από την ιστορία των λαών.

Το γράμμα του στρατιώτη Γκέοργκ από το Βαλντχάουζεν της Βυρτεμβέργης στον φίλο του Έριχ πριν 98 χρόνια, βρέθηκε και αγοράστηκε στα παλιατζίδικα του Βερολίνου μια Κυριακή, στην τιμή του 1 ευρώ.

πηγή: Ιάσονας Χανδρινός https://www.facebook.com/chandrinos...8heUX5bC1G4uuCqWuorHZpa11RHzhUhZG3x9cURVcH6pl


----------

